# Parigi sotto attacco



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2015)

A dieci mesi dalla vicenda _Charlie Hebdo_, *Parigi* è di nuovo sotto attacco. 









*Quattro sparatorie* sono avvenute praticamente in contemporanea in quattro punti diversi della città.
Un'esplosione  e colpi di armi da fuoco sono stati avvertiti fuori dallo Stade de  France, alla periferia di Parigi, dove si giocava un'amichevole della  nazionale francese di calcio con la Germania. Il presidente *François Hollande*  è stato evacuato per precauzione. Pare che le esplosioni siano state  dovute a granate lanciate all'esterno dello stadio, dal quale adesso non  è consentito entrare né uscire.
Contemporaneamente nell'11esimo arrondissement, da un'auto sono stati sparati almeno cinquanta colpi di kaalshikov contro la *sala di concerti* "Bataclan". Circa 60 persone sarebbero state prese in ostaggio.
Poco lontano, nel decimo arrondissement, sulla terrazza del *ristorante* "La Petite Cambodge" un uomo armato di pistola di grosso calibro ha aperto il fuoco contro gli avventori.
Un'altra sparatoria è poi avvenuta quanto sembra, in un *bar* del dodicesimo arrondissement.
Il bilancio iniziale parla di 7 feriti, ma ci sono *almeno 18 vittime*. Dopo aver lasciato lo stadio Hollande ha indetto una riunione di emergenza con Bernard Cazeneuve al ministero degli interni.




http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/tre-sparatorie-parigi-diversi-morti-1194241.html


Diverse  sparatorie a Parigi, almeno tre, esplosioni vicino allo stadi: è l’  inferno in tutta la capitale francese, con almeno 26  vittime registrate  sin qui. Il primo conflitto a fuoco, a colpi di kalashnikov, ha causato  la morte di  almeno tre  persone in un ristorante del decimo  arrondissement di Parigi, vicino a Rue Bichat e ci sarebbero undici  morti.  La seconda nel famoso locale notturno Le Bataclan, dove si stava  svolgendo un concerto della band americana Eagles of Death Metal: con  almeno sessanta ostaggi secondo le prime fonti.   Il primo bilancio  parla di quindici vittime , ma il bilancio  potrebbe crescere.  Poi  ancora, a quanto sembra, un altra sparatoria in un bar dell’XI  arrondissement. Sui luoghi delle sparatorie, diversi corpi di vittime  sono distesi al suolo. Un primo assalitore sarebbe stato ucciso dalle  forze dell’ordine,    mentre   uno dei terroristi avrebbe «Allah u  Akbar», «Allah è grande», secondo quando riferiscono i primi testimoni  all’uscita del Bataclan.     
[h=5]Esplosioni allo stadio[/h]Infine   almeno tre  esplosioni sono state anche udite   attorno allo Stade de  France, alla periferia di Parigi, dove era in corso l’amichevole  Francia-Germania.  Il presidente Francois Hollande è  stato evacuato  dallo stadio per motivi di sicurezza. Al termine della partita, gli  spettatori non sono stati fatti uscire.   Intanto il presidente, dopo  essere stato fatto allontanare per motivi di sicurezza dallo stadio si   sta recando al ministero dell’Interno per una riunione di emergenza dopo  le sparatorie contemporanee nel cuore di Parigi. Alla riunione  parteciperà anche il ministro degli Interni, Bernard Cazeneuve.   

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/15_no...ti-0c1ce990-8a4b-11e5-8726-be49d6f99914.shtml


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2015)

http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/mon...ime_1a91057f-5905-49e3-8d4a-592668bf11cc.html


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2015)

Ho appena sentito amici che abitano lì;  stanno bene ma è  terrore puro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho appena sentito amici che abitano lì;  stanno bene ma è  terrore puro.


Immagino, anche perché gli attentatori sono liberi in strada, ancora.


----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2015)

è il fallimento definitivo di almeno 30 anni di politica migratoria.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Novembre 2015)

Seguo gli aggiornamenti, mi sento male! Non riesco a credere che sta accadendo sul serio! Sono senza parole.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Novembre 2015)

A Parigi stanno usando l'hashtag "porte aperte" per chi cerca rifugio. Lezione di civiltà  e di non sottomissione.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A Parigi stanno usando l'hashtag "porte aperte" per chi cerca rifugio. Lezione di civiltà  e di non sottomissione.


Si, sto seguendo.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Il Bataclan finalmente gli ostaggi sono stati liberati. Ma le vittime si stimano siano state 100, e 40 allo stadio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il Bataclan finalmente gli ostaggi sono stati liberati. Ma le vittime si stimano siano state 100, e 40 allo stadio.


Semplicemente pazzesco, al Bataclan è stata una vera e propria mattanza di gente inerme. Sono inorridito...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

L'ultimo aggiornamento parla di 118 vittime ufficiali degli attentati multipli di questa notte...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'ultimo aggiornamento parla di 118 vittime ufficiali degli attentati multipli di questa notte...


Io ho sentito 118 al Bataclan e 40 allo stadio. Ma presumo che fino a domani continueranno ad aumentare... ora Hollande è nei pressi del luogo della strage.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

EUROPA

Sette attacchi a Parigi, almeno 140 vittime, 100 al teatro Bataclan. Uccisi tre terroristi. Isis rivendica attacco

Diversi attacchi contemporanei - fonti parlano di sette sparatorie - hanno colpito nella serata di venerdì Parigi, provocando secondo la polizia almeno 158 vittime.

Esplosioni sono state udite attorno allo Stade de France, alla periferia di Parigi, dove era in corso l'amichevole Francia-Germania: secondo fonti internazionali concordanti, il bilancio ufficiale delle vittime allo Stade de France è di 40. Diversi anche i feriti, 10 molto gravi. Qui sono state lanciate delle granate che hanno seminato il panico tra i 50mila spettatori. Il presidente Francois Hollande sarebbe stato evacuato dallo stadio per motivi di sicurezza. Gli spettatori sono stati invitati a uscire dalle porte dell'impianto rimasto aperto, e sono defluite lentamente. Le autorità locali hanno invitato i cittadini a restare barricati in casa. Su Twitter è stato lanciato l'hashtag #PorteOuverte (Porte aperte) da quanti sono disponibili a proteggere le persone che si trovano in strada e hanno bisogno di aiuto.

Due terroristi uccisi in un blitz nella sala concerti, ora terminato
Un’altra sparatoria ha avuto luogo presso rue de Charonne, nell'XI arrondissement di Parigi, al Bataclan, dove c’erano circa 1.500 persone ed era in corso un concerto heavy metal. Le vittime qui sarebbero circa 118. Il locale è stato assaltato delle teste di cuoio: tre terroristi sono stati uccisi. Sono state avvertite 5 esplosioni e colpi d'arma da fuoco, ma non è chiaro al momento se si tratta di un blitz con granate stordenti della polizia o kamikaze che si siano fatti saltare in aria. Un testimone presente nella sala da concerti Bataclan ha parlato - in lacrime - di uno dei terroristi che gridava “Allah u Akbar”, “Allah è grande”. Sul profilo Twitter dello Stato islamico è comparso l'hashtag in arabo “Parigi brucia”, esultando per l'esito degli attentati terroristici. Conferma della rivendicazione è venuta anche dal terrorista sopravvissuto al Bataclan, che è rimasto solo ferito: secondo l'emittente americana Sky News l’uomo, appena arrestato, ha dichiarato «sono di Daesh», ossia appartiene allo Stato islamico. Intorno all’una e venti di notte, dopo il blitz, il presidente della Repubblica francese, François Hollande e il premier Manuel Valls, riferisce Itélé, si sono recati al Bataclan. Con Hollande e Valls sono attesi anche i ministri dell'Interno, Bernard Cazeneuve, e della Giustizia, Christiane Taubira. 

Un altro testimone scampato alla sparatoria nella sala concerti ha riferito che «Siamo riusciti a fuggire, c'era sangue dappertutto, hanno tirato con un fucile a pompa sulla folla». Lo racconta al sito di Le Figaro. I terroristi starebbero uccidendo gli ostaggi del Bataclan «ad uno ad uno»: lo riferisce un testimone alla Cnn. Si tratta di un giornalista radiofonico, Julian Pearce, che spiega di aver udito colpi di arma da fuoco durati almeno dieci minuti, prima di riuscire a fuggire dal teatro.

Un altro dei clienti del Bataclan, Benjamin Cazenove ha lanciato un grido d'aiuto su Twitter: chiede l'intervento immediato della polizia, per la liberazione degli ostaggi. Afferma infatti di trovarsi al primo piano del Bataclan Arts Centre e di essere ferito gravemente. «Vivo. Solo dei tagli... Una carneficina... cadaveri ovunque», ha pubblicato su Facebook e Twitter. Circa 30 persone sono fuggite dalla sala concerti, apparentemente liberate dalla polizia. Lo riporta un giornalista di France 2 su Twitter. Al momento non è possibile verificare la veridicità della notizia. All'interno del teatro Bataclan di Parigi, dove vengono tenute in ostaggio circa 100 persone, si troverebbero tre terroristi, che non avrebbero intenzione di negoziare con le forze dell'ordine. Lo riferiscono i media francesi, mentre testimoni sostengono che nel teatro si troverebbero dai sei agli otto terroristi. 

Cinque linee della metropolitana di Parigi che passano per il 10 e 11 arrondissement, colpiti da attacchi terroristici, sono state tagliate. Ugualmente interrotta la circolazione degli autobus che attraversano i due quartieri. Lo riferisce Le Figaro. Nella città, sono stati mobilitati 1.500 militari.

Ancora, una sparatoria a colpi di kalashnikov ha causato la morte di alcune persone (due secondo alcune fonti, che parlano anche di almeno sette feriti) in un ristorante del decimo arrondissement di Parigi. Servizi di intelligence americani, in coordinamento con quelli francesi, hanno confermato che dietro a questi tre attacchi c'è una regia unica.

Stato di emergenza in tutta la Francia, chiuse le frontiere
Il governo francese sta tenendo un Consiglio dei ministri straordinario. Lo riferiscono diversi media francesi. La prima decisione di Hollande è la dichiarazione dello stato di emergenza e la chiusura delle frontiere: «Dobbiamo difenderci», ha detto in diretta tv. «Nel momento in cui vi parlo sono in corso attacchi terroristici senza precedenti nella zona di Parigi». Così il presidente francese François Hollande in diretta tv. «È in corso un assalto delle forze di sicurezza in un sito di Parigi», ha detto ancora Hollande senza precisare il luogo. Per i parigini in difficoltà, in queste ore da incubo dopo gli attacchi terroristici nella capitale francese, i concittadini stanno mettendo a disposizione le loro case. Circola su twitter l'hashtag #PorteOuverte, porte aperte. Sono numerosi i parigini ancora per strada, in fuga e in preda al panico. 
La regione di Parigi, l'Ile de France, ha appena annunciato per domani che scuole e università resteranno chiuse. Inoltre ha aggiunto che le tre cellule di crisi del Ministero dell'Istruzione sono state allertate e diffonderanno tutte le informazioni disponibili. 
Il presidente francese Francois Hollande ha annullato la sua presenza al G20 di Antalya, in Turchia, che si apre domani. 

La testimonianza di due turisti italiani
«Abbiamo avuto paura, abbiamo tanta paura. Eravamo nella zona del ristorante del X arrondissement quando abbiamo visto la gente che scappava, le sirene della polizia. Così siamo corsi verso la metro e siamo tornati in albergo. È stata una delle più brutte esperienze mai vissute». Lo affermano una coppia di turisti italiani che erano in viaggio di piacere a Parigi. «Adesso siamo in albergo ma abbiamo tantissima paura. Doveva essere un viaggio di piacere ed invece. Continuiamo a chiedere informazioni ma nessuno ci dice nulla».

Fonte: Il sole 24 ore


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io ho sentito 118 al Bataclan e 40 allo stadio. Ma presumo che fino a domani continueranno ad aumentare... ora Hollande è nei pressi del luogo della strage.


Sembra che l'attentato allo stadio dovesse essere quello che doveva generare il maggior numero di vittime, se fosse andato secondo i loro piani adesso probabilmente parleremmo di un numero molto più alto.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sembra che l'attentato allo stadio dovesse essere quello che doveva generare il maggior numero di vittime, se fosse andato secondo i loro piani adesso probabilmente parleremmo di un numero molto più alto.


Eh si 50.000 e più vittime non ci voglio pensare...


Inoltre adesso:



EUROPA

EUROPA

Incendio alla “giungla” di Calais. C’è il sospetto di rappresaglia contro i profughi musulmani

Non si sa se l'evento sia collegato agli attentati terroristici di Parigi, ma nella “giungla” di Calais è in corso un grave incendio. La giungla è il nome con cui si indicano le zone della città abitate dai profughi giunti in Francia dall'Africa o dall'Asia, che attendono di raggiungere la Gran Bretagna attraverso il tunnel della Manica. Viaggio che però è loro negato da accordi bilaterali tra i ministri degli Interni di Londra e Parigi, che non riconoscono loro lo status di rifugiati.

L’aumentare quindi degli “ospiti” ha suscitato negli anni la collera di molti cittadini, favorendo la nascita di gruppi di estrema destra intolleranti e xenofobi. Non è escluso che l’incendio possa essere un atto di rappresaglia: molti migranti provengono da Siria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Libia, Pakistan, Bangladesh. Sono quindi di nazionalità araba o di religione islamica, motivo forse sufficiente per fare “da capro espiatorio” agli attentati organizzati dallo Stato islamico stasera a Parigi.

Fonte: Il sole 24 ore


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh si 50.000 e più vittime non ci voglio pensare...
> 
> 
> Inoltre adesso:
> ...


Ciò di cui ho più timore è proprio la reazione dei popoli occidentali a ciò che è successo questa notte a Parigi...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciò di cui ho più timore è proprio la reazione dei popoli occidentali a ciò che è successo questa notte a Parigi...


E intanto continueranno a morire sempre innocenti, sia occidentali che orientali. Ma sempre vite innocenti sono... non possiamo togliere la vita così... passano gli anni, si evolve la tecnologia, ma il cervello umano rimane piccolo... come ho letto: vedo molti umani, ma poca umanità.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E intanto continueranno a morire sempre innocenti, sia occidentali che orientali. Ma sempre vite innocenti sono... non possiamo togliere la vita così... passano gli anni, si evolve la tecnologia, ma il cervello umano rimane piccolo... come ho letto: vedo molti umani, ma poca umanità.


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2015)

*Si*

Quante volte ho scritto,che la politica internazionale con questi signori è sbagliata?quante volte mi son preso del fascistello?quante volte mi è stato spiegato che avevo posizioni vetuste e fuori del tempo perchè nell'era della globalizazione dobbiam fare spazio a tutti.
Ecco e allora questo è il prezzo per non aver capito che nella vita,bisogna sempre reagire usando lo stesso linguaggio comunicativo dell'aggressore,forse adesso si capirà che bisogna andare li giù e radere ogni cosa al suolo,senza se e senza ma,ma ci son voluti 120 morti,innocenti,uccisi barbaramente,da un azione militare.Bella razza di merda questi mediorientali,cosa sempre scritta,e sti cazzi del generalizzare,io generalizzo eccome.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte ho scritto,che la politica internazionale con questi signori è sbagliata?quante volte mi son preso del fascistello?quante volte mi è stato spiegato che avevo posizioni vetuste e fuori del tempo perchè nell'era della globalizazione dobbiam fare spazio a tutti.
> Ecco e allora questo è il prezzo per non aver capito che nella vita,bisogna sempre reagire usando lo stesso linguaggio comunicativo dell'aggressore,forse adesso si capirà che bisogna andare li giù e radere ogni cosa al suolo,senza se e senza ma,ma ci son voluti 120 morti,innocenti,uccisi barbaramente,da un azione militare.Bella razza di merda questi mediorientali,cosa sempre scritta,e sti cazzi del generalizzare,io generalizzo eccome.


Capisco la rabbia per ciò che è successo, assolutamente condivisibile, ma la tua non è una soluzione. È violenza dettata dalla vendetta. E non solo non risolverebbe nulla, ma paradossalmente ci ritroveremmo poi un integralismo più forte. Non lo dico io, lo dice la storia. 
Storicamente i movimenti religiosi e i popoli ad essi devoti che furono oppressi, hanno espanso i loro adepti e sono diventati più forti, a spese di quantità immane di gente innocente. Lo è stato per la religione cristiana, per quella ebraica e recentemente per quella islamica.
Ti ricordo che i Taleban salirono al potere grazie a una guerra sulla gestione della forze alleate agli inizi degli anni '80 per volere degli USA che in quel periodo contendeva alla allora URSS l'alleanza economica con gli stati arabi di Iraq/Iran. 
È diventarono da sparuto gruppo integralista gli artefici dell'orrore terroristico alle torri gemelle...
L'intervento dell'Occidente in Iraq e Afghanistan ha portato alla destabilazione civile in quei paesi, ma soprattutto l'espansione a macchia d'olio IN TUTTO IL MEDIORIENTE dell'ISIS. Adesso non c'è uno stato da "combattere", c'è un movimento militare che raggruppa più nazioni e culture che non solo è fortissimo, ma che ha molto più seguito degli integralisti taleban combattuti nelle due guerre del Golfo.
Il risultato: migliaia di morti innocenti e un integralismo religioso accresciuto nell'area mediorientale.
È una questione culturale: sei vuoi combatterla va fatto nel "campo di battaglia" corretto, cioè quello culturale. Non è una soluzione di facile applicazione, e soprattutto ha bisogno di tempi molto lunghi, ma non ci sono alternative che possano risolvere il problema del terrorismo di matrice religiosa...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2015)

Rabbia, indignazione. Ma soprattutto mi sento impotente la dove la violenza so che genera violenza nel vedere un figlio morto.

Le soluzioni per evitare "eventi" del genere esistono?
Cosa si è fatto nel passato per evitarli? cos'altro si può fare?
Ed io cosa posso fare?


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rabbia, indignazione. Ma soprattutto mi sento impotente la dove la violenza so che genera violenza nel vedere un figlio morto.
> 
> Le soluzioni per evitare "eventi" del genere esistono?
> Cosa si è fatto nel passato per evitarli? cos'altro si può fare?
> Ed io cosa posso fare?


secondo me si può fare più o meno quello che si è fatto negli anni 70 contro il "nostro" terrorismo: poteri più ampi alle forze dell'ordine, prevenzione a tappeto, meno diritti per tutti (purtroppo), a cominciare dalle moschee e dai centri culturali islamici et similia...sto ancora aspettando di vedere i capi religiosi cosiddetti moderati che denunciano e consegnano i terroristi, o presunti tali


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

(ANSA) - ROMA, 14 NOV - Erano tutti molto giovani, "avevano meno di 25 anni" i terroristi entrati in azione nel teatro Bataclan a Parigi: lo riferiscono numerosi testimoni sopravvissuti alla strage. "Abbiamo sentito gli spari, ci siamo girati e abbiamo visto questi due ragazzi, che hanno intimato di gettarci a terra", racconta un giovane che era nel teatro.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Eh si....tutti giovani. ..d'aldronde era un concerto rock.
Un pensiero per le vittime e per I parigini che stanno vivendo questi momenti. 
Uno dei miei amici che vive li' era vicino allo stadio e ha sentito I botti,  pensavano fossero petardi. 

Mi dispiace anche per le persone di religione musulmana che devo rimetterci e subire magari episodi di razzismo o pregoudizi a causa di pochi folli.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A Parigi stanno usando l'hashtag "porte aperte" per chi cerca rifugio. Lezione di civiltà  e di non sottomissione.


Non è una patologia grave. Si chiama sindrome di Stoccolma.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Capisco la rabbia per ciò che è successo, assolutamente condivisibile, ma la tua non è una soluzione. È violenza dettata dalla vendetta. E non solo non risolverebbe nulla, ma paradossalmente ci ritroveremmo poi un integralismo più forte. Non lo dico io, lo dice la storia.
> Storicamente i movimenti religiosi e i popoli ad essi devoti che furono oppressi, hanno espanso i loro adepti e sono diventati più forti, a spese di quantità immane di gente innocente. Lo è stato per la religione cristiana, per quella ebraica e recentemente per quella islamica.
> Ti ricordo che i Taleban salirono al potere grazie a una guerra sulla gestione della forze alleate agli inizi degli anni '80 per volere degli USA che in quel periodo contendeva alla allora URSS l'alleanza economica con gli stati arabi di Iraq/Iran.
> È diventarono da sparuto gruppo integralista gli artefici dell'orrore terroristico alle torri gemelle...
> ...


Dici benissimo.
Appunto Osama Bin Laden è un prodotto Made USA.
Poi quando non era più "comodo" è stato come dire, rottamato.
Ma egli non ha gradito.
I primi che devono cambiare idea sulla cultura della guerra, sono proprio gli americani.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una patologia grave. Si chiama sindrome di Stoccolma.



Non credo volessero aprire le porte ai terroristi, eh.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte ho scritto,che la politica internazionale con questi signori è sbagliata?quante volte mi son preso del fascistello?quante volte mi è stato spiegato che avevo posizioni vetuste e fuori del tempo perchè nell'era della globalizazione dobbiam fare spazio a tutti.
> Ecco e allora questo è il prezzo per non aver capito che nella vita,bisogna sempre reagire usando lo stesso linguaggio comunicativo dell'aggressore,forse adesso si capirà che bisogna andare li giù e radere ogni cosa al suolo,senza se e senza ma,ma ci son voluti 120 morti,innocenti,uccisi barbaramente,da un azione militare.Bella razza di merda questi mediorientali,cosa sempre scritta,e sti cazzi del generalizzare,io generalizzo eccome.




S-quoto con forza. Il gesto migliore che potessi fare stamattina e' stato chiudere i social, traboccanti 'sta roba.


----------



## Zod (14 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quante volte ho scritto,che la politica internazionale con questi signori è sbagliata?quante volte mi son preso del fascistello?quante volte mi è stato spiegato che avevo posizioni vetuste e fuori del tempo perchè nell'era della globalizazione dobbiam fare spazio a tutti.
> Ecco e allora questo è il prezzo per non aver capito che nella vita,bisogna sempre reagire usando lo stesso linguaggio comunicativo dell'aggressore,forse adesso si capirà che bisogna andare li giù e radere ogni cosa al suolo,senza se e senza ma,ma ci son voluti 120 morti,innocenti,uccisi barbaramente,da un azione militare.Bella razza di merda questi *mediorientali*,cosa sempre scritta,e sti cazzi del generalizzare,io generalizzo eccome.


Per un istante avevo letto meridionali...


----------



## Zod (14 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me si può fare più o meno quello che si è fatto negli anni 70 contro il "nostro" terrorismo: poteri più ampi alle forze dell'ordine, prevenzione a tappeto, meno diritti per tutti (purtroppo), a cominciare dalle moschee e dai centri culturali islamici et similia...sto ancora aspettando di vedere i capi religiosi cosiddetti moderati che denunciano e consegnano i terroristi, o presunti tali


Facendo cosi metti una pezza al senso di insicurezza e basta, ma non risolvi il problema.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> *Eh si....tutti giovani. ..d'aldronde era un concerto rock.*
> Un pensiero per le vittime e per I parigini che stanno vivendo questi momenti.
> Uno dei miei amici che vive li' era vicino allo stadio e ha sentito I botti,  pensavano fossero petardi.
> 
> Mi dispiace anche per le persone di religione musulmana che devo rimetterci e subire magari episodi di razzismo o pregoudizi a causa di pochi folli.


Oltre alle vittime, i terroristi erano giovani. Da 24enne mi fa senso che miei coetanei possano compiere atti simili. :blank:


----------



## Spot (14 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non è una patologia grave. Si chiama sindrome di Stoccolma.


Ma che diamine c'entra... "porte aperte" per quei cittadini che sta notte erano in difficoltà e non riuscivano a tornare a casa.

PS: grazie a Scared e agli altri per la raccolta di informazioni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> S-quoto con forza. Il gesto migliore che potessi fare stamattina e' stato chiudere i social, traboccanti 'sta roba.


Quando colpiranno qualche tuo parente avrai una visone diversa....!Io chiuderei le frontiere e tutti a casa,buoni e cattivi.Me ne sbatto il cazzo,so benissimo che non è giusto,ma non possiamo più fare diversamente.
Questa storia che alla violenza non si risponde con la violenza è una mera idiozia,siamo in guerra.PUNTO


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma che diamine c'entra... "porte aperte" per quei cittadini che sta notte erano in difficoltà e non riuscivano a tornare a casa.
> 
> PS: grazie a Scared e agli altri per la raccolta di informazioni.


Ah ok. Pensavo si riferisse al solito buonismo idiota dell'immigrazionismo indiscriminato.


----------



## Spot (14 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> S-quoto con forza. Il gesto migliore che potessi fare stamattina e' stato chiudere i social, traboccanti 'sta roba.


Idem. Inoltre non lo sappiamo, ma si sta valutando seriamente l'ipotesi che gli attentatori fossero di nazionalità francese.
Così come lo erano quelli dell'attacco a Charlie Hebdo.
Rispetto per le idee di chiunque sul tema immigrazione, ma onestamente la cosa c'entra in maniera limitata e certe considerazioni mi sembrano anche abbastanza spicciole.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Idem. Inoltre non lo sappiamo, ma si sta valutando seriamente l'ipotesi che gli attentatori fossero di nazionalità francese.
> Così come lo erano quelli dell'attacco a Charlie Hebdo.
> Rispetto per le idee di chiunque sul tema immigrazione, ma onestamente la cosa c'entra in maniera limitata e certe considerazioni mi sembrano anche abbastanza spicciole.


Vallo a dire ai parenti di queste 130 persone ammazzate come cani....


----------



## Spot (14 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vallo a dire ai parenti di queste 130 persone ammazzate come cani....


Non vado a dire niente a nessuno, sottolineavo solo la mancanza di un collegamento diretto tra le due cose. Strumentalizzare un problema per far pressione su un altro è sempre sbagliato. E non mi riferisco nemmeno direttamente a te, oscuro, ovviamente, ma alle decine di fenomeni da baraccone che sta mattina non aspettavano di meglio per mettersi a starnazzare.
In entrambe le direzioni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2015)

*Spot*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non vado a dire niente a nessuno, sottolineavo solo la mancanza di un collegamento diretto tra le due cose. Strumentalizzare un problema per far pressione su un altro è sempre sbagliato. E non mi riferisco nemmeno direttamente a te, oscuro, ovviamente, ma alle decine di fenomeni da baraccone che sta mattina non aspettavano di meglio per mettersi a starnazzare.
> In entrambe le direzioni.



Spot,le parole stanno a zero.E non è più tempo di belle parole,questo è un atto di guerra,questi sono dentro casa nostra,questi non hanno alcun rispetto per noi e per il nostro modo di vivere,o impariamo a riconoscere il problema per quello che è,o prima o dopo,toccherà anche noi pagare un caro tributo alle belle parole ai bei concetti.
Hanno ucciso in maniera vigliacca 130 persone, punto.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spot,le parole stanno a zero.E non è più tempo di belle parole,questo è un atto di guerra,questi sono dentro casa nostra,questi non hanno alcun rispetto per noi e per il nostro modo di vivere,o impariamo a riconoscere il problema per quello che è,o prima o dopo,toccherà anche noi pagare un caro tributo alle belle parole ai bei concetti.
> Hanno ucciso in maniera vigliacca 130 persone, punto.


certo che è stato un atto di guerra.   preparato, ideato ed eseguito con notevole perizia.

da un gruppo ridotto di soldati che hanno dimostrato determinazione, capacità di coordinare e freddezza nell'agire.

dal punto di vista militare,tanto di cappello.


dal punto di vista della reazione.    puoi anche pensare a bombardarli con ordigni nucleari,ma a parte che devi sperare che i venti non tirino mai verso ovest, ma nn è che tutto quello che si pensa sia sensato.

devi semmai analizzare cosa non ha funzionato.   dal punto di vista dell'ordine pubblico e dei servizi, non venitemi a dire che la Francia non abbia la lista dei foreign fighters di passaporto francese.   il fatto che costoro possano ancora godere della cittadinanza è surreale.   i FF devono necessariamente poi essere arrestati a vista.   e mantenuti in struttura isolata ed idonea.

questo per l'immediato.    poi.   sostituzione per manifesta inettitudine dei vertici di polizia e servizi francesi.
è il terzo attacco su suolo francese in 10 mesi.    direi che ce n'è pure troppo.

revisione delle politiche di gestione delle minoranze.   il sistema delle banliues ha chiaramente fallito.
perchè è vero che gli attentatori di ieri notte non erano degli appena sbarcati,ma personaggi che possono sì essere rientrati in Francia con gli altri clandestini con però una conoscenza della città tipica di chi probabilmente ci ha vissuto.  
accetto scommesse che siano ragazzi nati e cresciuti in Francia.
immigrati di terza generazione,diciamo.    e questo deve fare ancora più paura.


nel medio termine, fare selezione culturale di chi si fa entrare.    non tutti possono essere adatti a convivere in pace.

riguardo le politiche internazionali...si sapeva dal 2008 che Obama avrebbe fatto disastri.   il mio timore è che l'anno prossimo venga eletta la Clinton.  che sarebbe ancora peggio, visto che la dottrina di politica estera di questa amministrazione l'ha dettata il suo entourage.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2015)

Solidarietà al popolo francese...È stato un massacro e non finirà qui per l'Europa se non c'è coalizione e non si provvede per lo meno a tutelare militarmente i suoi confini senza chiedere consensi, compito arduo visto il contrasto sul tema del immigrazione. La Francia probabilmente verrà consegnata a Marine Le Pen e questo prevvede una nuova era per tutta l'Europa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non vado a dire niente a nessuno, sottolineavo solo la mancanza di un collegamento diretto tra le due cose. *Strumentalizzare un problema per far pressione su un altro è sempre sbagliato. *E non mi riferisco nemmeno direttamente a te, oscuro, ovviamente, ma alle decine di fenomeni da baraccone che sta mattina non aspettavano di meglio per mettersi a starnazzare.
> In entrambe le direzioni.


quoto


----------



## LDS (14 Novembre 2015)

è un momento molto difficile da gestire.

non riesco ad esprimermi.

fino a 2 settimane fa vivevo nello stesso quartiere, frequentavo gli stessi posti, vedevo la stessa gente.

Allucinante.

Non mi sento di dare nessun giudizio, sarebbero più che altro sentenze dettate dalla rabbia e dalla frustrazione. Questo sentimento di odio, di intolleranza, di terrore, di rabbia e di violenza è normale, ma va controllato, altrimenti vinceranno loro, ancora una volta.

Misure dure, drastiche, magari anche intolleranti per un periodo per riprendere l'ordine e la sicurezza fra i cittadini, ma tutto sempre nel rispetto della vita umana.
Noi non siamo come loro.


----------



## Giulia92 (14 Novembre 2015)

Il mio ragazzo qualche giorno fa con un sorrisone fantastico mi aveva proprio detto "Ci facciamo il prossimo week end a Parigi? Non ci siamo mai stati e io mi devo far perdonare tante cose" Abbiamo guardato i prezzi dei biglietti e degli alberghi, ma con cosi poco preavviso ci sarebbe costato troppo, allora non si e' fatto nulla. E' assurdo. Quanto siamo stati fortunati? Tutto questo e' cosi surreale. Ma come si fa? Come si puo'? Persone che probabilmente hanno lavorato tutta la settimana, che sono uscite per svagarsi, morte, uccise brutalmente da alcuni pazzi Islamici. Non ha senso tutto questo. 


Non e' giusto.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

Sembra quasi di vivere un nuovo 11 settembre. con la differenza che in quasi 15 anni la situazione è ulteriormente peggiorata perché queste cose non sorprendono più come allora. Ci si convive con questa possibilità.
 E' tutta la logica conseguenza di 15 anni di politica estera assolutamente suicida dell'Occidente. L'11 settembre poteva essere una sveglia. Invece nulla. Si preferì bombardare e occupare, esportare la democrazia (??) occidentale in Paesi che culturalmente non sanno neppure cosa sia.
 Non esistono soluzioni se non due: o chiudi le frontiere e l'Europa si barrica nel proprio fortino come all'Epoca del Medioevo (con i Cristiani e musulmani che si massacravano in Terra Santa alla conquista di Gerusalemme) oppure si cambia la politica estera per esportare non la democrazia, ma la cultura. Si investe per il benessere di quelle popolazioni. Si comincia a rompere i coglioni a Israele e a isolarlo se non riga dritto. Bisogna farsi amici i Paesi islamici, ma non comprandoli col denaro, bensì con una politica estera che fondi le proprie radici sul benessere comune, facendo anche ben più di qualche rinuncia se necessario. La torta del mondo non se la devono mangiare solo le superpotenze e in generale l'Occidente (con la Cina a ruota), lasciando a tutti gli altri solo le briciole. Se cresce il benessere di quei Paesi, cresce anche la cultura. Ed è questa l'unica cosa che può sconfiggere il terrorismo, perché tutto trae origine solo dall'ignoranza unita a una profonda sofferenza che a un certo punto sfocia nell'odio.
 Mi sembra utopistico però solo pensarlo però. Nessuna superpotenza mondiale prenderà mai decisioni simili.

 Buscopann


----------



## LTD (14 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah ok. Pensavo si riferisse al solito buonismo idiota dell'immigrazionismo indiscriminato.


quoto e straquoto


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Novembre 2015)

Comunque trovo ridicolo sorprendersi di questo epilogo. Noi, l'occidente, venuti a conoscenza della situazione siriana, cosa abbiamo fatto? Ognuno si è schierato con l'ausilio di bombe creando morte e distruzione (fino a gennaio erano 220.000 in morti della guerra civile siriana secondo l'ONU). Mettendo benzina sul fuoco, invece di portare un pò di serenità in una situazione già di per sè difficile, cosa ci aspettavamo? Noi che viviamo in un'apparente pace, ci professiamo portatori di pace, e invece di insegnarla, ci lasciamo contagiare. Ora pensavamo davvero che accogliendo chi ha conosciuto solo la guerra come forma di espressione, e se non voleva morire doveva schierarsi, ci veniva a portare i fiori e tante grazie???


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sembra quasi di vivere un nuovo 11 settembre. con la differenza che in quasi 15 anni la situazione è ulteriormente peggiorata perché queste cose non sorprendono più come allora. Ci si convive con questa possibilità.
> E' tutta la logica conseguenza di 15 anni di politica estera assolutamente suicida dell'Occidente. L'11 settembre poteva essere una sveglia. Invece nulla. Si preferì bombardare e occupare, esportare la democrazia (??) occidentale in Paesi che culturalmente non sanno neppure cosa sia.
> Non esistono soluzioni se non due: o chiudi le frontiere e l'Europa si barrica nel proprio fortino come all'Epoca del Medioevo (con i Cristiani e musulmani che si massacravano in Terra Santa alla conquista di Gerusalemme) oppure si cambia la politica estera per esportare non la democrazia, ma la cultura. Si investe per il benessere di quelle popolazioni. Si comincia a rompere i coglioni a Israele e a isolarlo se non riga dritto. Bisogna farsi amici i Paesi islamici, ma non comprandoli col denaro, bensì con una politica estera che fondi le proprie radici sul benessere comune, facendo anche ben più di qualche rinuncia se necessario. La torta del mondo non se la devono mangiare solo le superpotenze e in generale l'Occidente (con la Cina a ruota), lasciando a tutti gli altri solo le briciole. Se cresce il benessere di quei Paesi, cresce anche la cultura. Ed è questa l'unica cosa che può sconfiggere il terrorismo, perché tutto trae origine solo dall'ignoranza unita a una profonda sofferenza che a un certo punto sfocia nell'odio.
> Mi sembra utopistico però solo pensarlo però. Nessuna superpotenza mondiale prenderà mai decisioni simili.
> ...


e se fosse proprio la "cultura" quello che Daesh,Boko Haram e simili rifiutano?    il concetto di benessere non è uguale per tutti.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Novembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Comunque trovo ridicolo sorprendersi di questo epilogo. Noi, l'occidente, venuti a conoscenza della situazione siriana, cosa abbiamo fatto? Ognuno si è schierato con l'ausilio di bombe creando morte e distruzione (fino a gennaio erano 220.000 in morti della guerra civile siriana secondo l'ONU). Mettendo benzina sul fuoco, invece di portare un pò di serenità in una situazione già di per sè difficile, cosa ci aspettavamo? Noi che viviamo in un'apparente pace, ci professiamo portatori di pace, e invece di insegnarla, ci lasciamo contagiare. Ora pensavamo davvero che accogliendo chi ha conosciuto solo la guerra come forma di espressione, e se non voleva morire doveva schierarsi, ci veniva a portare i fiori e tante grazie???


Quoto. Si ha quel che si dà.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se fosse proprio la "cultura" quello che Daesh,Boko Haram e simili rifiutano?    il concetto di benessere non è uguale per tutti.


Li rifiutano perché sanno che è proprio l'unica cosa che li può sconfiggere. Con la diffusione della cultura, le organizzazioni terroristiche non saprebbero più dove poter attingere i disperati indottrinati disposti ad arruolarsi o a farsi saltare in aria in nome di Allah.
I Paesi islamici più estremisti hanno sempre avuto paura della cultura. E prima di loro anche i Regimi ortodossi cristiani. Tutti i pensatori, gli artisti, i poeti sono spesso stati messi al bando, condannati all'esilio o addirittura a morte in taluni casi dai regimi totalitari. L'unica minaccia al fanatismo è proprio questa. Altrimenti non lo sconfiggi. Come fai sconfiggerlo? Sarebbe come bombardare la Romania solo perché in Italia ci sono i rumeni che stuprano e rubano. Non risolvi una sega. Semplicemente fai in modo che ci saranno sempre più romeni che ti vogliono fare la pelle.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Li rifiutano perché sanno che è proprio l'unica cosa che li può sconfiggere. Con la diffusione della cultura, le organizzazioni terroristiche non saprebbero più dove poter attingere i disperati indottrinati disposti ad arruolarsi o a farsi saltare in aria in nome di Allah.
> I Paesi islamici più estremisti hanno sempre avuto paura della cultura. E prima di loro anche i Regimi ortodossi cristiani. Tutti i pensatori, gli artisti, i poeti sono spesso stati messi al bando, condannati all'esilio o addirittura a morte in taluni casi dai regimi totalitari. L'unica minaccia al fanatismo è proprio questa. Altrimenti non lo sconfiggi. Come fai sconfiggerlo? Sarebbe come bombardare la Romania solo perché in Italia ci sono i rumeni che stuprano e rubano. Non risolvi una sega. Semplicemente fai in modo che ci saranno sempre più romeni che ti vogliono fare la pelle.
> 
> Buscopann


la democrazia fa parte della cultura che vorresti diffondere.   a men che tu mi dica che la cultura che vuoi diffondere è compatibile con un sistema autocratico.   ma spero noterai la contraddizione in termini, in questo caso.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la democrazia fa parte della cultura che vorresti diffondere.   a men che tu mi dica che la cultura che vuoi diffondere è compatibile con un sistema autocratico.   ma spero noterai la contraddizione in termini, in questo caso.


Certo che può essere compatibile. Basti pensare cos'era l'Islam nel medioevo. Era la culla della cultura e della conoscenza. Mentre l'Europa e il cristianesimo annegavano nella superstizione dei cosìdetti "secoli bui", tutta la conoscenza di secoli di storia (dagli antichi greci fino ai romani) è stata custodita e approfondita dai musulmani, che hanno contribuito a migliorare in modo decisivo alcune scienze come la medicina, l'astronomia, la matematica, la geometria (solo per citarne alcune). E a quell'epoca non esisteva di certo la democrazia. Ma i Paesi islamici erano ricchi e la popolazione godeva di un profondo benessere, decisamente maggiore rispetto a quello attuale e a quello della popolazione europea (facendo le dovute proporzioni, visto che siamo distanti alcuni secoli da allora).
Certo che è compatibile. Basti pensare che ci sono paesi come l'Iran, che non sono di certo il terrore del mondo (come vorrebbero farci credere gli americani), ma che invece potrebbero essere decisivi proprio per contrastare il terrorismo in virtù del fatto che tale terrorismo (di origine sunnita) è una minaccia anche per loro (che invece sono sciiti). L'Iran è uno dei Paesi dove la popolazione giovanile ha uno dei più alti livelli di scolarizzazione a livello mondiale. Moltissimi giovani sono laureati (in patria o all'estero). Un giovane iraniano disposto a farsi saltare con una cintura imbottita di esplosivo in piazza non lo troverai mai. Piuttosto troverai quelli che scendono in piazza per prendersi in faccia i proiettili del Regime. Il quale Regime però investe sulla cultura. E infatti l'Iran col terrorismo di cui stiamo parlando ha davvero poco a che fare.
Siamo solo noi convinti che sia la democrazia la salvezza del mondo. Ma non è così. E' la cultura. E l'una e l'altra non sono così indissolubilmente legate come possiamo ritenere.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Tu sai che l'Iran è una teocrazia e che ogni decisione politica dev'essere approvata dalla Guida Suprema.

e immagino tu sai anche che gli Hezbollah libanesi sono legati a soppio filo con l'Iran.   quindi diciamo che per certe operazioni, la "bassa manovalanza" l'Iran la pesca in Libano.

mah...il tasso di scolarizzazione è una buona cosa.   dipende però anche cosa viene insegnato.   anche durante gli anni del Terzo reich il tasso di disoccupazione era zero.   ma sappiamo anche in che modo si era giunti a quel risultato.

la democrazia.  beh sì non è la panacea di tutti i mali.  è un sistema degenere che consente facilmente all'idiota di turno di emergere.   però tenderei a dubitare che il sistema iraniano sia meglio.

Prova a proporre qui un sistema politico in cui ogni decisione di governo e parlamento dev'essere vagliata ed approvata dal Papa e poi fammi sapere che ti rispondono.


Resta inevasa però la domanda fondamentale.   sta cultura, in concreto, in cosa dovrebbe consistere?


----------



## eagle (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu sai che l'Iran è una teocrazia e che ogni decisione politica dev'essere approvata dalla Guida Suprema.
> 
> e immagino tu sai anche che gli Hezbollah libanesi sono legati a soppio filo con l'Iran.   quindi diciamo che per certe operazioni, la "bassa manovalanza" l'Iran la pesca in Libano.
> 
> ...


Ho letto con attenzione i vari interventi. Mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista il cuore del problema. Quello di ieri è un vero e proprio atto di guerra a cui, purtroppo, si deve rispondere con prontezza e decisione. Poi si potrà discutere di cultura, di democrazia e di responsabilità, ma oggi mi aspetto in primis che lo Stato difenda i suoi cittadini e i valori che rappresenta da un tentativo ormai chiaro di distruzione. Spero inoltre che i rappresentanti moderati del mondo arabo colgano finalmente l'occasione per isolare e condannare senza alcuna doppiezza gli estremisti.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu sai che l'Iran è una teocrazia e che ogni decisione politica dev'essere approvata dalla Guida Suprema.
> 
> e immagino tu sai anche che gli Hezbollah libanesi sono legati a soppio filo con l'Iran.   quindi diciamo che per certe operazioni, la "bassa manovalanza" l'Iran la pesca in Libano.
> 
> ...


Avevo scritto un casino di roba, ma quando ho inviato mi ero sloggato...uff..
Non ce la posso fare a riscrivere tutto 

Buscopann


----------



## ologramma (14 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione i vari interventi. Mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista il cuore del problema. Quello di ieri è un vero e proprio atto di guerra a cui, purtroppo, si deve rispondere con prontezza e decisione. Poi si potrà discutere di cultura, di democrazia e di responsabilità, ma oggi mi aspetto in primis che lo Stato difenda i suoi cittadini e i valori che rappresenta da un tentativo ormai chiaro di distruzione. Spero inoltre che i rappresentanti moderati del mondo arabo colgano finalmente l'occasione per isolare e condannare senza alcuna doppiezza gli estremisti.


parole veritiere quindi spero che i nostri governanti ne prendano atto , ma come al solito tutti proclami e pochi fatti


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione i vari interventi. Mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista il cuore del problema. Quello di ieri è un vero e proprio atto di guerra a cui, purtroppo, si deve rispondere con prontezza e decisione. Poi si potrà discutere di cultura, di democrazia e di responsabilità, ma oggi mi aspetto in primis che lo Stato difenda i suoi cittadini e i valori che rappresenta da un tentativo ormai chiaro di distruzione. Spero inoltre che i rappresentanti moderati del mondo arabo colgano finalmente l'occasione per isolare e condannare senza alcuna doppiezza gli estremisti.


Ok..è un atto di guerra. Da parte di quale Stato? L'ISIS? Ma l'ISIS non è un Paese..Sono dei fanatici tagliagole che occupano alcune zone del Pianeta (dove vivono anche persone, donne e bambini assolutamente innocenti e ugualmente vittime di questi pazzi) e che possono tra l'altro reclutare chiunque in qualsiasi parte del mondo.
Chi colpisci quindi? Come ci difendi dall'islamico fuori di testa che magari poi esce la mattina e ammazza 20 persone in coda al supermercato solo perché in Siria un drone americano gli ha ammazzato lo zio e la nipotina che stavano dormendo?

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione i vari interventi. Mi sembra che si stia perdendo di vista il cuore del problema. Quello di ieri è un vero e proprio atto di guerra a cui, purtroppo, si deve rispondere con prontezza e decisione. Poi si potrà discutere di cultura, di democrazia e di responsabilità, ma oggi mi aspetto in primis che lo Stato difenda i suoi cittadini e i valori che rappresenta da un tentativo ormai chiaro di distruzione. Spero inoltre che i rappresentanti moderati del mondo arabo colgano finalmente l'occasione per isolare e condannare senza alcuna doppiezza gli estremisti.


la risposta militare ci sarà.   vediamo come si giocano questa carta.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un casino di roba, ma quando ho inviato mi ero sloggato...uff..
> Non ce la posso fare a riscrivere tutto
> 
> Buscopann


Ipazia vi sta facendo perdere il dono della sintesi


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la risposta militare ci sarà.   vediamo come si giocano questa carta.
> 
> 
> 
> Ipazia vi sta facendo perdere il dono della sintesi


Eeehh...banniamola va 

Buscopann


----------



## Giulia92 (14 Novembre 2015)

Intanto io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo appena scoperto che su Ebay vendono gia' le magliette con la scritta "Pray For Paris" a 15 euro. 

Schifo, schifo e ancora schifo!


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Intanto io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo appena scoperto che su Ebay vendono gia' le magliette con la scritta "Pray For Paris" a 15 euro.
> 
> Schifo, schifo e ancora schifo!


Vabbè...fa schifo...vero. Però meglio la deriva culturale da bimbominkia dei kalashnikov eh? 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Intanto io e il mio ragazzo abbiamo appena scoperto che su Ebay vendono gia' le magliette con la scritta "Pray For Paris" a 15 euro.
> 
> Schifo, schifo e ancora schifo!


15 euro per una maglietta serigrafata.   un margine ad occhio del 400%

chi la vende?


----------



## eagle (14 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..è un atto di guerra. Da parte di quale Stato? L'ISIS? Ma l'ISIS non è un Paese..Sono dei fanatici tagliagole che occupano alcune zone del Pianeta (dove vivono anche persone, donne e bambini assolutamente innocenti e ugualmente vittime di questi pazzi) e che possono tra l'altro reclutare chiunque in qualsiasi parte del mondo.
> Chi colpisci quindi? Come ci difendi dall'islamico fuori di testa che magari poi esce la mattina e ammazza 20 persone in coda al supermercato solo perché in Siria un drone americano gli ha ammazzato lo zio e la nipotina che stavano dormendo?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu pensi davvero che i terroristi escano la mattina di casa e decidano, così, di uccidere 20 persone in coda al supermercato arrivando dal nulla?


----------



## Giulia92 (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> 15 euro per una maglietta serigrafata.   un margine ad occhio del 400%
> 
> chi la vende?


Da quel poco che abbiamo visto sono nuovi utenti. Ti basta scrivere "Pray fo paris" su ebay per vedere lo schifo. Ci sono magliette e felpe a non finire.


P.S: Non so il motivo, ma non posso inviare nessun PM.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

[h=1]Attacco islamista a Parigi, ​ecco chi sono i terroristi: uno è un rifugiato siriano[/h]         [h=2]I  servizi francesi al lavoro per dare un nome ai terroristi. Solo tre  sono stati identificati: uno è siriano, uno francese e uno egiziano. Il  kamikaze francese era già noto ai servizi. Tre jihadisti sono stati  arrestati a Bruxelles



[/h]                                                          	            Sergio Rame      - Sab, 14/11/2015 - 17:25                 







                                             All'indomani della mattanza, la *Francia* reagisce. E prova a stringere il cerchio attorno ai jihadisti che ieri sera hanno colpito *Parigi*. 









Degli otto attentatori morti durante gli attentati, però,  sono di tre si sa qualcosa. Uno sembrerebbe un siriano e uno egiziano,  almeno stando ai passaporti trovati accanto ai cadaveri. Un altro  sarebbe, invece, un francese. Poi ci sono i *terroristi* che non sono stati ammazzati e che sono riusciti a fuggire.
Secondo  i dati forniti dal procuratore Francois Molins e dai suoi servizi, i  terroristi morti negli attacchi delle ultime ore sono otto. Almeno sei  di loro si sono fatti esplodere con la *cintura esplosiva*.  Ma ce ne sono altri in fuga. Anche se al momento se ne ignora il  numero. Quattro sono i terroristi morti durante l'irruzione della  polizia per liberare gli ostaggi alla sala concerti Bataclan, tre si  sono fatti saltare con la cintura esplosiva, uno è stato ucciso dagli  agenti. Altre tre kamikaze si sono fatti saltare davanti allo Stade de  France, provocando la morte di tre passanti e numerosi feriti gravi. Un  ottavo terrorista, secondo la procura, è stato ucciso a boulevard  Voltaire, nei pressi del Bataclan. "I terroristi erano  professionisti, sparavano con gli Ak47 a colpo singolo, 3-4 alla volta,  tutti ben mirati - racconta un testimone al _Guardian_ parlando della sparatoria davanti al caffè - sembravano soldati delle forze speciali".  Erano tutti molto giovani. Quelli che hanno colpito il Bataclan avevano  meno di 25 anni. Secondo quanto emerso da alcune registrazioni  telefoniche, gli *attentatori* "parlavano molto bene il francese".
Le* identità* degli attentatori non sono state ancora identificate. Due *passaporti*,  uno siriano e uno egiziano, sono stati ritrovati sul corpo di uno degli  attentatori dilaniato del terrorista che si è fatto saltare in aria  allo Stade de France. Questo potrà permettere di stabilire eventuali  collegamenti con lo Stato Islamico in Siria ed Iraq o se l’uomo facesse  parte dell’ondata di migranti arrivati recentemente in Francia. Alla  sala concerti Bataclan è stato, invece, identificato il cadavere di un  terzo attentatore. Si tratta di un 20enne *francese* nato  nella banlieue parigina, a Courcouronnes. Era già noto ai servizi della  la Direction generale de la securitè interieure (Dgsi) ed era stato  schedato per la sua vicinanza con gli ambienti islamici più radicali e  ritenuti a rischio. Alcuni testimoni hanno, poi, dichiarato di aver  visto una *donna* nel commando di quattro terroristi che ha fatto la strage nella sala da concerti Bataclan.
Le operazioni si estendono a tutta l'Europa. Dalla *Germania* sono arrivate le dichiarazioni del primo ministro bavarese Horst Seehofer che ha detto che vi sono "ragionevoli elementi per credere" che un uomo arrestato lo scorso 5 novembre  fosse collegato al gruppo dei terroristi di Parigi. L’uomo, un 51enne  del Montenegro, è stato fermato a bordo di un’auto dove erano nascoste  mitragliette ed esplosivo, trovate dalla polizia durante un controllo di  routine. Dai documenti di viaggio risultava che l’uomo fosse diretto a  Parigi. Una vasta operazione della polizia belga è, invece, scattata a  Molenbeek-Saint-Jean, sobborgo occidentale di Bruxelles da cui  provenivano già alcuni dei terroristi del blitz di gennaio.





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/attacco-islamista-parigi-ecco-chi-sono-i-terroristi-1194455.html


L'orrore assedia la Francia con un attacco terroristico a Parigi  senza precedenti in Europa: il nuovo, drammatico, bilancio è di 128  morti, 250 feriti di cui 99 in condizioni molto gravi. *Una ragazza italiana, Valeria Solesin, 28 anni, risulta al momento "irrintracciabile". Altri due italiani sono feriti*.
*E' allarme per un'auto con quattro persone armate* che  ha forzato un casello autostradale nelle Yvelines, a sud-ovest di  Parigi. Secondo fonti di Le Parisien, la polizia sta inseguendo l'auto,  una Citroën Berlingo con quattro uomini pesantemente armati, individuata  ad Ablis e diretta a Parigi.
*L'Isis ha rivendicato ufficialmente gli attacchi di Parigi*:  ''E' la capitale dell'abominio e della perversione''. E arrivano nuove  minacce dei jihadisti, che hanno pubblicato un video, senza data, in cui  fanno sapere alla Francia: "Non vivrete in pace finché continueranno i  bombardamenti". Si tratta della seconda rivendicazione indiretta. "E' un  atto di guerra pianificato dall'esterno con complicità interne", un  "atto di guerra compiuto dall'esercito dell'Isis". Lo ha detto il  presidente francese, Francois Hollande, parlando in diretta tv ai  francesi. "Le forze di sicurezza e l'esercito sono mobilitate al massimo  livello". Annunciati tre giorni di lutto nazionale.
*Tre degli attentatori di Parigi sarebbero belgi* e  proverrebbero dal quartiere di Molenbeek di Bruxelles, da cui  provenivano già alcuni dei terroristi del blitz di gennaio in Belgio. Lo  riporta il quotidiano belga Dh online. Sono invece in corso, secondo la  tv Rtbf, perquisizioni nel quartiere e una persona sarebbe stata  arrestata.
*Il Papa: "Non è umano, terza guerra mondiale a pezzi".*
 Dopo che la rivista ufficiale dell'Isis in francese, Dabiq, si era  assunta nella notte la paternità del massacro, evocando una "vendetta  per i raid in Siria", e un successivo video di minacce, i jihadisti  dello Stato islamico hanno diffuso un comunicato ufficiale e un audio  per rivendicare gli attacchi e lanciare nuovi anatemi. Parigi è stata  presa di mira perché "capitale dell'abominio e della perversione". "E'  solo l'inizio della tempesta": la Francia, e chi la sostiene, "rimarrà  tra gli obiettivi principali" dell'Isis e "continuerà a sentire l'odore  della morte per aver preso la guida della crociata, aver insultato il  Profeta e essersi vantata di combattere l'Islam". Un passaporto siriano è  stato ritrovato sul corpo di uno degli attentatori kamikaze, riferisce  Bfm-Tv. Sono 8 in tutto i terroristi morti nei diversi luoghi degli  attacchi, secondo i dati forniti dal procuratore François Molins e dai  suoi servizi. Alcuni testimoni della strage della sala da concerti  Bataclan hanno affermato di aver visto *una donna nel commando*.  Un secondo terrorista è stato "identificato, è un francese", afferma  Europe1. Il procuratore Molins parla di altri terroristi probabilmente  in fuga, al momento se ne ignora il numero.
 Dopo Parigi, ora "tocca a Roma, Londra e Washington": è il sinistro  proclama che ha accompagnato le celebrazioni dei sostenitori dell'Isis,  su Twitter, degli attacchi a Parigi, con l'hashtag '#Parigi in fiamme'.  "Ricordate, ricordate il 14 novembre di #Parigi. Non dimenticheranno mai  questo giorno, così come gli americani l'11 settembre". Lo scrive Rita  Katz sul Site citando canali dell'Isis.

http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/mon...ime_1a91057f-5905-49e3-8d4a-592668bf11cc.html


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Da quel poco che abbiamo visto sono nuovi utenti. Ti basta scrivere "Pray fo paris" su ebay per vedere lo schifo. Ci sono magliette e felpe a non finire.
> 
> 
> P.S: Non so il motivo, ma non posso inviare nessun PM.


e qualcuno le sta comprando ste felpe?


PS: prova adesso, ti ho abilitata manualmente


----------



## Ecate (14 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok..è un atto di guerra. Da parte di quale Stato? L'ISIS? Ma l'ISIS non è un Paese..Sono dei fanatici tagliagole che occupano alcune zone del Pianeta (dove vivono anche persone, donne e bambini assolutamente innocenti e ugualmente vittime di questi pazzi) e che possono tra l'altro reclutare chiunque in qualsiasi parte del mondo.
> Chi colpisci quindi? Come ci difendi dall'islamico fuori di testa che magari poi esce la mattina e ammazza 20 persone in coda al supermercato solo perché in Siria un drone americano gli ha ammazzato lo zio e la nipotina che stavano dormendo?
> 
> Buscopann


Tu credi che chi massacra in nome di Allah abbia una nipotina o un fratellino massacrati da occidentali? In realtà si tratta spesso di persone che hanno avuto una vita normale, anche se intrisa di ideologia aliena a quella occidentale


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Ma uno si fa saltare in aria, ha il corpo dilaniato e il passaporto con sé e intatto?


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno si fa saltare in aria, ha il corpo dilaniato e il passaporto con sé e intatto?


Ho pensato la stessa cosa..


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno si fa saltare in aria, ha il corpo dilaniato e il passaporto con sé e intatto?


Uno dei 4 terroristi al teatro è stato freddato dagli agenti, forse  i passaporti li aveva lui.


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Qua già c'è un clima teso e di terrore. Soprattutto dopo aver visto che non esiste un obiettivo sensibile piuttosto che un altro. Può capitare in un qualsiasi ristorante/locale/teatro, per non parlare dei mezzi pubblici e delle chiese.
Ho molta paura, sono sincera.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Qua già c'è un clima teso e di terrore. Soprattutto dopo aver visto che non esiste un obiettivo sensibile piuttosto che un altro. Può capitare in un qualsiasi ristorante/locale/teatro, per non parlare dei mezzi pubblici e delle chiese.
> Ho molta paura, sono sincera.


Non puoi vivere nel terrore che ti accada qualcosa ogni volta che sei in un luogo pubblico, altrimenti hanno vinto loro (e con "loro" intendo non chi si immola sacrificando la propria vita, ma chi tira le fila del terrorismo islamico attecchendo sulla fede incondizionata dei suoi connazionali). Quegli attentati hanno proprio lo scopo di destabilizzare e creare terrore, infondere impotenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Qua già c'è un clima teso e di terrore. Soprattutto dopo aver visto che non esiste un obiettivo sensibile piuttosto che un altro. Può capitare in un qualsiasi ristorante/locale/teatro, per non parlare dei mezzi pubblici e delle chiese.
> Ho molta paura, sono sincera.


Ti capisco, con il Giubileo avrete l'attenzione a livello mondiale. Ci dovranno essere misure di sicurezza eccezionali, fermo restando che non si può' prevedere l'imponderabile.


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non puoi vivere nel terrore che ti accada qualcosa ogni volta che sei in un luogo pubblico, altrimenti hanno vinto loro (e con "loro" intendo non chi si immola sacrificando la propria vita, ma chi tira le fila del terrorismo islamico attecchendo sulla fede incondizionata dei suoi connazionali). Quegli attentati hanno proprio lo scopo di destabilizzare e creare terrore, infondere impotenza.


Ryoga io lavoro vicino al Vaticano e prendo la metropolitana A tutti i giorni, scendendo alla fermata dei musei vaticani....non è proprio facile non pensarci..


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco, con il Giubileo avrete l'attenzione a livello mondiale. Ci dovranno essere misure di sicurezza eccezionali, fermo restando che non si può' prevedere l'imponderabile.


Già. Purtroppo non puoi nemmeno cambiare la tua vita per il "terrore".. Oggi ero alla stazioneTermini in un negozio parlavo con una commessa che era sconvolta e mi diceva "se attaccano la stazione? Io sto qua sotto 10 ore al giorno, pensavo di licenziarmi"
Non sto scherzando le persone sono terrorizzate....il mio lui ha un'attività commerciale oggi i clienti erano tutti nel panico....


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ryoga io lavoro vicino al Vaticano e prendo la metropolitana A tutti i giorni, scendendo alla fermata dei musei vaticani....non è proprio facile non pensarci..


Ma è ovvio che tu ci pensi, però ti prego non vivere nel terrore che ti possa capitare qualcosa. Perchè davvero è il modo sbagliato di reagire a quell'orrore che abbiamo visto ieri a Parigi. Io domani sarò a Milano, attraverserò con l'auto certamente qualche punto "sensibile" ma faccio la mia vita e guardo avanti. Il terrorismo lo si combatte su due fronti. Uno è quello dove la matrice terroristica ha insediato le sue radici, l'altro è nella vita quotidiana di tutti noi. Non dobbiamo aver paura, ne ci dobbiamo attaccare all'isteria collettiva...


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno si fa saltare in aria, ha il corpo dilaniato e il passaporto con sé e intatto?


Ci ho pensato anche io.
Pero' se non si da' letteralmente fuoco, il corpo è dilaniato ma ci sono ancora resti.  E il passaporto ha diverse pagine tutte con lo stesso numero di identificazione. Magari il passaporto è semidistrutto ma basta il numero. 
L'altra ipotesi è. ...mah...non la dico....la tengo per me. ...


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Qua già c'è un clima teso e di terrore. Soprattutto dopo aver visto che non esiste un obiettivo sensibile piuttosto che un altro. Può capitare in un qualsiasi ristorante/locale/teatro, per non parlare dei mezzi pubblici e delle chiese.
> Ho molta paura, sono sincera.


la paura è purtroppo giustificata.      al momento però non ci sarebbe il motivo.    vediamo se i nostri servizi sono migliori di quelli francesi


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ryoga io lavoro vicino al Vaticano e prendo la metropolitana A tutti i giorni, scendendo alla fermata dei musei vaticani....non è proprio facile non pensarci..


Si. Ti capisco. 
Io temo Londra. 
Nel 2005 aveva già subito attacchi e la vecchia tube diventa facilmente una trappola mortale.


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Ti capisco.
> Io temo Londra.
> Nel 2005 aveva già subito attacchi e la vecchia tube diventa facilmente una trappola mortale.


Ti capisco benissimo Ale  conosco bene la metro di Londra...solo che, pure lì, uno che fa?? Non esce più non lavora più, non si muove più? Impossibile...
Qui ci si pensa spesso, ad ogni attentato si rinfocola la paura. Oggi in giro e nella metro pieno di controlli, dura na settimana e poi si ritorna alla normalità...


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Ti capisco.
> Io temo Londra.
> Nel 2005 aveva già subito attacchi e la vecchia tube diventa facilmente una trappola mortale.


ora ti dirò una cosa brutta ed una bella.   la cosa brutta che è probabile che Londra diventi un bersaglio.

la cosa bella è che lo sai.    e quindi puoi decidere se restare passiva e sperare che vada sempre tutto bene.   oppure puoi diventare parte attiva e ad esempio segnalare alla polizia inglese tutto quello che vedi e non ti torna.

fa un filino 1984, ma in questa fase questo tocca.     coraggio


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la paura è purtroppo giustificata.      al momento però non ci sarebbe il motivo.    vediamo se i nostri servizi sono migliori di quelli francesi


Speriamo. Io ti posso assicurare che prendo la metro tutti i giorni nelle stazioni "sensibili" e non c'è un controllo MAI che sia uno..ma nemmeno l omino dell Atac che controlla il giusto afflusso delle persone ai tornelli...quindi speriamo nella prevenzione, davvero.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la paura è purtroppo giustificata.      al momento però non ci sarebbe il motivo.    vediamo se i nostri servizi sono migliori di quelli francesi


Non è una gara, è morta molta gente ieri sera. Abbiamo perso tutti, non solo l'intelligence di una nazione...

Sul fatto che non ce ne sia motivo potrei essere d'accordo, ma anche dove ce ne fosse la maniera migliore di affrontarla è continuare a fare la vita di tutti i giorni...


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è una gara, è morta molta gente ieri sera. Abbiamo perso tutti, non solo l'intelligence di una nazione...
> 
> Sul fatto che non ce ne sia motivo potrei essere d'accordo, ma anche dove ce ne fosse la maniera migliore di affrontarla è continuare a fare la vita di tutti i giorni...


Eccerto  mica i romani si possono licenziare o trasferire nei paesetti per la paura...
Però normale che siamo più spaventati noi di mia zia che vive in un paesino a 150 km, no?


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Speriamo. Io ti posso assicurare che prendo la metro tutti i giorni nelle stazioni "sensibili" e non c'è un controllo MAI che sia uno..ma nemmeno l omino dell Atac che controlla il giusto afflusso delle persone ai tornelli...quindi speriamo nella prevenzione, davvero.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è una gara, è morta molta gente ieri sera. Abbiamo perso tutti, non solo l'intelligence di una nazione...
> 
> Sul fatto che non ce ne sia motivo potrei essere d'accordo, ma anche dove ce ne fosse la maniera migliore di affrontarla è continuare a fare la vita di tutti i giorni...


Banshee,Simy,Alessandra,Caciottina,Farfalla,Brunetta e tutte le altre ed altri che stanno in città così, sanno che purtroppo c'è questa realtà.

ovvio che non smetteranno di uscire,lavorare,fare la propria vita.    e ci vuol un bel coraggio proprio per questo.

E sì.  c'è una gara.   e di quelle senza replay perchè chi sbaglia la mossa,muore.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eccerto  mica i romani si possono licenziare o trasferire nei paesetti per la paura...
> Però normale che siamo più spaventati noi di mia zia che vive in un paesino a 150 km, no?


Ma io capisco bene che tu in questo contesto abbia paura, è comprensibile.
Solo che vinta l'emozione iniziale dovuta ai tragici fatti di ieri sera, la reazione migliore è quella di andare avanti nella propria quotidianità...


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma io capisco bene che tu in questo contesto abbia paura, è comprensibile.
> Solo che vinta l'emozione iniziale dovuta ai tragici fatti di ieri sera, la reazione migliore è quella di andare avanti nella propria quotidianità...


Si ma quello è ovvio!!! L ho scritto infatti mica mi posso licenziare e trasferire al paese per questo..


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora ti dirò una cosa brutta ed una bella.   la cosa brutta che è probabile che Londra diventi un bersaglio.
> 
> la cosa bella è che lo sai.    e quindi puoi decidere se restare passiva e sperare che vada sempre tutto bene.   oppure puoi diventare parte attiva e ad esempio segnalare alla polizia inglese tutto quello che vedi e non ti torna.
> 
> fa un filino 1984, ma in questa fase questo tocca.     coraggio


Questo si fa gia', perplesso. 
A londra spesso è difficile trovare cestini per l'immondizia nelle stazioni  (vedi kings cross st. Pancras o Liverpool street station ) e quando ci sono (in stazioni e in tube ) hanno sacchetti trasparenti in modo che si possa vedere chiaramente il contenuto. 
Inoltre è pieno di staff ovunque e ogni momento l'annunciatore avverte di non lasciare zaini o borse abbandonate che verranno rimosse senza avvertenza.  E se invece le vedi tu, di segnalarle allo staff. 
Questa è la normalita', a londra. 

Ma questi sono kamikaze.  Non lasciano roba abbandonata.  Questi si fanno esplodere. 
La tube di londra è vecchissima.  Alcuni tunnel o passaggi sono claustrofobici. ...anche solo scoppiasse un piccolo incendio,  diventerebbe una catastrofe perché c'è tanta,,troppissima gente. 
Basta che il treno della metropolitana ritardi di 5 minuti per vedere sulla platform in attesa gente schiacciata, ammucchiata. 
E' un timore fondato quello per londra. ...
Bel guaio


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Si ma quello è ovvio!!! L ho scritto infatti mica mi posso licenziare e trasferire al paese per questo..


Vai a lavoro negli orari di punta?
Io perlomeno no...


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Questo si fa gia', perplesso.
> A londra spesso è difficile trovare cestini per l'immondizia nelle stazioni  (vedi kings cross st. Pancras o Liverpool street station ) e quando ci sono (in stazioni e in tube ) hanno sacchetti trasparenti in modo che si possa vedere chiaramente il contenuto.
> Inoltre è pieno di staff ovunque e ogni momento l'annunciatore avverte di non lasciare zaini o borse abbandonate che verranno rimosse senza avvertenza.  E se invece le vedi tu, di segnalarle allo staff.
> Questa è la normalita', a londra.
> ...


il che dovrebbe indurre il governo e la municipalità londinese ad approntare un piano di ristrutturazione della rete metropolitana.


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2015)

In tutto questo colpisce la schizofrenia dei governi occidentali che vanno a stringere le mani di leader turchi e sauditi che finanziano i tagliagole.
Vediamo se almeno stavolta, di fronte a tanti morti, si prenda finalmente atto che la politica estera occidentale deve radicalmente cambiare... il nostro problema non è nè Putin nè Assad.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In tutto questo colpisce la schizofrenia dei governi occidentali che vanno a stringere le mani di leader turchi e sauditi che finanziano i tagliagole.
> Vediamo se almeno stavolta, di fronte a tanti morti, si prenda finalmente atto che la politica estera occidentale deve radicalmente cambiare... il nostro problema non è nè Putin nè Assad.


il cambio di mentalità prevederebbe il cambio di uomini al comando.    ed il cambio di progettualità industriale, energetica, della mobilità e dell'accoglienza.

in pratica una lobotomia bifrontale di massa.    boh.   non so mica se si può fare.   almeno non a breve.

a farci credere che era tutto bellissimo e tutti potevamo fare il girotondo insieme nel villaggio di Hello Kitty in fondo ci han messo una trentina d'anni.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che dovrebbe indurre il governo e la municipalità londinese ad approntare un piano di ristrutturazione della rete metropolitana.


Hanno fatto molto, ma per molte tratte è impossibile.  Dovrebbero distruuggere e rifare delle linee intere....
Non.parlo solo di stazione in stazione. ...ma anche I treni sono stretti  (perché vecchi ). E non.possono allargare le piattaforme più di tanto. 
Dovrebbero distruggere e ricostruire ex-novo. 
Roba impossibile,  se considerate la quantita' di gente che si muove ogni giorno per raggiungere lavoro o casa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il cambio di mentalità prevederebbe il cambio di uomini al comando.    ed il cambio di progettualità industriale, energetica, della mobilità e dell'accoglienza.
> 
> in pratica una lobotomia bifrontale di massa.    boh.   non so mica se si può fare.   almeno non a breve.
> 
> a farci credere che era tutto bellissimo e tutti potevamo fare il girotondo insieme nel villaggio di Hello Kitty in fondo ci han messo una trentina d'anni.


e lo so, non è facile... anche perchè noi europei siamo servi di chi decenni fa ci ha portato democrazia sigarette e cioccolata. E se loro non cambiano registro, è davvero difficile che lo si possa fare noi in autonomia.
Che poi se allunghi appena troppo il collo, arrivano le picconate a orologeria... centraline truccate, doping, wurstel cancerogeni. La voce del padrone.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Hanno fatto molto, ma per molte tratte è impossibile.  Dovrebbero distruuggere e rifare delle linee intere....
> Non.parlo solo di stazione in stazione. ...ma anche I treni sono stretti  (perché vecchi ). E non.possono allargare le piattaforme più di tanto.
> Dovrebbero distruggere e ricostruire ex-novo.
> Roba impossibile,  se considerate la quantita' di gente che si muove ogni giorno per raggiungere lavoro o casa.


me ne rendo conto anche se a Londra non sono mai stato.    arriva anche il momento a volte di dover ripensare tutto un modello di vita.


----------



## banshee (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Vai a lavoro negli orari di punta?
> Io perlomeno no...


Eh si. Lavoro in ufficio, faccio orario standard, mi muovo nell'ora di punta..


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Anche a dire "non uso la metropolitana",  nel 2005 parte degli attentati avvenne sui bus.
Due anni fa sul giornale avevano commemorato le vittime sul bus, in occasione dell'anniversario. 
La maggior parte erano tutti stranieri,  come me o caciottina.  Molti erano a londra per un periodo o per lavoro,  con il progetto  (forse) di tornare nel proprio Paese.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e lo so, non è facile... anche perchè noi europei siamo servi di chi decenni fa ci ha portato democrazia sigarette e cioccolata. E se loro non cambiano registro, è davvero difficile che lo si possa fare noi in autonomia.
> Che poi se allunghi appena troppo il collo, arrivano le picconate a orologeria... centraline truccate, doping, wurstel cancerogeni. La voce del padrone.


puoi partire dalla cosa più semplice.   fregartene e vivere da italiano.   se poi si riesce anche ad eliminare il baraccone ONU tanto meglio.

in fondo anche in politica estera vale il principio che spesso ripetiamo qui sul forum,a chi ci viene a raccontare la propria storia.    se non rispetti te stesso e la tua storia, mica puoi pretendere che lo facciano gli altri per te.


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Eh si. Lavoro in ufficio, faccio orario standard, mi muovo nell'ora di punta..





Alessandra ha detto:


> Anche a dire "non uso la metropolitana",  nel 2005 parte degli attentati avvenne sui bus.
> Due anni fa sul giornale avevano commemorato le vittime sul bus, in occasione dell'anniversario.
> La maggior parte erano tutti stranieri,  come me o caciottina.  Molti erano a londra per un periodo o per lavoro,  con il progetto  (forse) di tornare nel proprio Paese.


appunto ragazze.   se ci mettiamo ad ipotizzare, entriamo in una spirale paranoica infinita.

non ha senso e non è utile.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Novembre 2015)

Sto leggendo gli articoli inglesi sulla possibilità di attacchi terroristici a londra....e non sono confortanti. 
Quelli dell'isis pare abbiano annunciato la gran bretagna come la prossima. 
La polizia londinese pare stia rivedendo come prepararsi. ...

...Cazzo....


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sto leggendo gli articoli inglesi sulla possibilità di attacchi terroristici a londra....e non sono confortanti.
> Quelli dell'isis pare abbiano annunciato la gran bretagna come la prossima.
> La polizia londinese pare stia rivedendo come prepararsi. ...
> 
> ...Cazzo....


Speriamo davvero non succeda nulla...


----------



## perplesso (14 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sto leggendo gli articoli inglesi sulla possibilità di attacchi terroristici a londra....e non sono confortanti.
> Quelli dell'isis pare abbiano annunciato la gran bretagna come la prossima.
> La polizia londinese pare stia rivedendo come prepararsi. ...
> 
> ...Cazzo....


stacca la tv,la radio ed internet.    non stare ad ascoltare altro, chè ora rischi solo di alimentare le tue ansie.

esci a farti una birra.   magari non in compagnia di gente che si da fuoco alle ascelle.


----------



## Zod (15 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anche a dire "non uso la metropolitana",  nel 2005 parte degli attentati avvenne sui bus.
> Due anni fa sul giornale avevano commemorato le vittime sul bus, in occasione dell'anniversario.
> La maggior parte erano tutti stranieri,  come me o caciottina.  Molti erano a londra per un periodo o per lavoro,  con il progetto  (forse) di tornare nel proprio Paese.


È un rischio con cui ci si deve abituare a convivere, come tanti altri rischi con cui già conviviamo senza pensarci più di tanto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2015)

*Si*

Se fino ad oggi non è successo nulla in italia è perchè  fino ad oggi hanno deciso di non colpire in italia!


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fino ad oggi non è successo nulla in italia è perchè  fino ad oggi hanno deciso di non colpire in italia!


Esatto


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi davvero che i terroristi escano la mattina di casa e decidano, così, di uccidere 20 persone in coda al supermercato arrivando dal nulla?


Se devi colpire le torri gemelle no. Se devi farti esplodere al supermercato ti basta una bomba e per questa gente non è così difficile reperirla.

Detto questo. Tu pensi che basti bombardare i territori occupati dall'ISIS per sconfiggere il terrorismo?! La pensa così da vent'anni anche l'America. Che ci ha trascinato in questa deriva suicida.

Buscopann


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Facendo cosi metti una pezza al senso di insicurezza e basta, ma non risolvi il problema.


ciao Zod sei tornato?

guarda che in Italia avevamo la legge Reale, che è stata introdotta proprio per combattere il terrorismo e in seguito è stata abrogata, quando non serviva più, come fai a dire che era tipo una pezza psicologica??

comunque per es., tanto per fare proposte concrete, io vedo i profughi nella mia città, quelli dei 35 € al giorno, muniti di telefonino, che gli abbiamo dato noi, non fanno altro che telefonare e mi domando se vengano intercettati oppure no
ovviamente comincerei a non fornire più telefoni, si telefona tipo una volta alla settimana dalla questura, non sarà gentile e cortese, tuttavia secondo me meglio che anche solo uno su migliaia non venga agevolato a contattare terroristi vari, che telefonate libere per tutti...sono venuti qua per scappare dalle guerre o per telefonare?


----------



## Ecate (15 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se devi colpire le torri gemelle no. *Se devi farti esplodere al supermercato ti basta una bomba e per questa gente non è così difficile reperirla.
> *
> Detto questo. Tu pensi che basti bombardare i territori occupati dall'ISIS per sconfiggere il terrorismo?! La pensa così da vent'anni anche l'America. Che ci ha trascinato in questa deriva suicida.
> 
> Buscopann


l'iter che porta alla facile reperibilità di una bomba
(più bombe) è qualcosa che andrebbe indagato, se non in Iraq almeno in Europa


----------



## Alessandra (15 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se devi colpire le torri gemelle no. Se devi farti esplodere al supermercato ti basta una bomba e per questa gente non è così difficile reperirla.
> 
> Detto questo. Tu pensi che basti bombardare i territori occupati dall'ISIS per sconfiggere il terrorismo?! La pensa così da vent'anni anche l'America. Che ci ha trascinato in questa deriva suicida.
> 
> Buscopann


Questo è quello che ufficialmrnte ci dicono,  che bombardano per colpire I terroristi.  Non credo sia la vera ragione.


----------



## Eratò (15 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Questo è quello che ufficialmrnte ci dicono,  che bombardano per colpire I terroristi.  Non credo sia la vera ragione.


Ecco... ci sarebbero delle enciclopedie da scrivere riguardo al Isis, ai loro finaziatori, ai loro addestratori, ai veri motivi dei bombardamenti e ai motivi per cui certi paesi non sono stati ancora colpiti....


----------



## Alessandra (15 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco... ci sarebbero delle enciclopedie da scrivere riguardo al Isis, ai loro finaziatori, ai loro addestratori, ai veri motivi dei bombardamenti e ai motivi per cui certi paesi non sono stati ancora colpiti....


Infatti.
E' un insulto alla nostra intelligenza dirci che bombardano in cerca dei terroristi.


----------



## Zod (15 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ciao Zod sei tornato?
> 
> guarda che in Italia avevamo la legge Reale, che è stata introdotta proprio per combattere il terrorismo e in seguito è stata abrogata, quando non serviva più, come fai a dire che era tipo una pezza psicologica??
> 
> ...


Solo per questo WE, non farti scappare l'occasione che potrebbe essere irripetibile.

Il terrorismo non si può combattere. Puoi ottenere qualcosa in termini di maggiore sicurezza ma al prezzo di uno stato di polizia che controlla tutto. Prendi Israele, sono maniacali sulla sicurezza, ma il risultato qual'è? Il terrorismo si combatte solo con il dialogo, e si previene evitando di affossare dei leader fomentando delle rivolte. Fino a non molto tempo fa gli attentati erano molto diradati nel tempo. Quest'anno sono molto frequenti, dai due di Parigi, all'aereo russo. Temo che dovremo conviverci cercando intanto la soluzione che non sia ancora quella di bombardarli.

Per quanto riguarda i rifugiati non c'entrano niente. Spero che non si trovi la scusa per dire che non vanno accolti perché potrebbero essere terroristi, quando ci sono donne e bambini che scappano dalla guerra. Se arriviamo a certi livelli di barbarie fanno bene a ucciderci. 

Se non ci si interessa degli altri che stanno male, prima o poi saranno loro a interessarsi di noi.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Novembre 2015)

Zod,  condivido il tuo pensiero riguardo I rifugiati. 
Spero non ci rimettano in accoglienza e integrazione per via di pregiudizi e caccia al colpevole anche tra chi non c'entra.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Se devi colpire le torri gemelle no. Se devi farti esplodere al supermercato ti basta una bomba e per questa gente non è così difficile reperirla.
> 
> Detto questo. Tu pensi che basti bombardare i territori occupati dall'ISIS per sconfiggere il terrorismo?! La pensa così da vent'anni anche l'America. Che ci ha trascinato in questa deriva suicida.
> 
> Buscopann



Guarda che i coglioni siamo noi che siam fatti trascinare,a busco e nn è che la colpa è sempre di altri,e cazzo.E dalla seconda guerra mondiale che ci facciam trascinare,e mo direi pure basta no?


----------



## LTD (15 Novembre 2015)

*certo, speriamo*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Zod,  condivido il tuo pensiero riguardo I rifugiati.
> Spero non ci rimettano in accoglienza e integrazione per via di pregiudizi e caccia al colpevole anche tra chi non c'entra.


 
certo, certo, speriamo sia un caso isolato....

http://www.ilmessaggero.it/PRIMOPIA...ti_reclutatore_sussidio/notizie/1677802.shtml


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E' un insulto alla nostra intelligenza dirci che bombardano in cerca dei terroristi.


Si certo,le bombe fanno una selezione ovviamente.. è facile immedesimarsi in un fratello francese, difficile con un siriano! Lì non si guarda in faccia nessuno, ma un bimbo che come unica colpa ha di esser nato in un luogo con una difficoltà mai risolta, varrà forse meno della nostra Valeria?


D'altronde a noi è concesso sbagliare, anche sacrificando vite, tanto su di noi non bombardano, per ora...

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/15_ottobre_03/afghanistan-bombardato-ospedale-kunduz-usa-danno-collaterale-ff523e38-698c-11e5-b67f-8dc132718e33.shtml


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

*Il padre del fidanzato di Valeria: "La ragazza è morta"*

*Valeria  Solesin è morta nell’attentato al Bataclan. Lo ha detto all’Agi Corrado  Ravagnani il padre di Andrea, il fidanzato trentino della giovane che  si trovava con lei al momento dell’attacco venerdì sera nella sala  concerti Bataclan



*

Luca Romano      - Dom, 15/11/2015 - 14:55                 







                                             "Purtroppo  Valeria è morta". Con voce distrutta dal dolore Corrado Ravagnani ha  comunicato la notizia del ritrovamento del corpo di *Valeria Solesin*, compagna di suo figlio Andrea. 












Valeria, 28 anni di Venezia, era borsista  alla Sorbona venerdì sera si trovava all’interno del teatro Bataclan di  Parigi nel momento dell’attacco terroristico. Assieme a Valeria c’erano  anche il fidanzato Andrea Ravagnani, 30 anni di Dro, rimasto leggermente  ferito ad un orecchio, Chiara Ravagnani, 25 nni sorella di Andrea e il  suo fidanzato Stefano Peretti di Verona, tutti e due rimasti illesi.
La  giovane connazionale risultava irreperibile dal momento della  carneficina. Non risultava nella lista dei deceduti e questo aveva in  qualche modo mantenuto viva una speranza. Speranza che adesso si è  spezzata.
"A nome mio personale e di tutta la Città di Venezia  esprimo il cordoglio più profondo per la morte di Valeria Solesin.  #preghiamoassieme", ha scritto in un post su Twitter il sindaco di  Venezia Luigi Brugnaro.
Dario, fratello di Valeria Solesin sarebbe  in viaggio per la capitale francese per le formalità necessarie per  portare la salma in patria. Lo si apprende da fonti vicino alla  famiglia, che al momento si è chiusa nel massimo riserbo. Nel frattempo  l’amica che da subito si era attivata per le ricerche, anche attraverso  Facebook, ha deciso a sua volta il silenzio. In lacrime dice solo "sono  distrutta, non voglio parlare". Sul suo profilo Fb parla però di  Valeria: "Domani ci sarà un domani. E dopo, ci sarà un dopo. E noi,  resteremo in piedi: liberi, democratici, umani. Lei avrebbe voluto così?  - si interroga parlando di Valeria - No, lei non pensava ad un dopo.  Lei voleva solo vivere".
"Era una persona meravigliosa, è l’unica  cosa che ci preme ricordare di lei in questo momento, ricordate che era  una persona, un cittadina, una studiosa meravigliosa". Lo ha detto  Luciana Milani, madre di Valeria Solesin.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/padre-fidanzato-valeria-ragazza-morta-1194625.html


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fino ad oggi non è successo nulla in italia è perchè  fino ad oggi hanno deciso di non colpire in italia!


Sono d'accordo... questi attentati sono difficilemente prevedibili, d'altronde come si fa a bloccare uno che entra in un ristorante si mette a sparare e poi si fa saltare in aria... chi non ha paura di morire o addirittura cerca la morte, parte sempre in vantaggio.
Se finora non ci hanno colpiti, è perchè non ci hanno messi nel mirino.


----------



## Zod (15 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... questi attentati sono difficilemente prevedibili, d'altronde come si fa a bloccare uno che entra in un ristorante si mette a sparare e poi si fa saltare in aria... chi non ha paura di morire o addirittura cerca la morte, parte sempre in vantaggio.
> Se finora non ci hanno colpiti, è perchè non ci hanno messi nel mirino.


Non contiamo abbastanza da sacrificare i loro martiri. Sarebbe uno spreco inutile. Strategicamente inutile.


----------



## Flavia (15 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> certo, certo, speriamo sia un caso isolato....
> 
> http://www.ilmessaggero.it/PRIMOPIA...ti_reclutatore_sussidio/notizie/1677802.shtml


questo è il caso in cui
si può tranquillamente dire
oltre al danno la beffa!


----------



## Flavia (15 Novembre 2015)

sono iniziati i bombardamenti
.......
http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/mondo/2015-11-15/francia-colpito-centro-comando-raqqa--220856.shtml?uuid=ACZTEsaB&refresh_ce=1


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

insomma ci sono voluti 132 morti per far scoprire ai francesi una città presente sulle cartine da tipo 24 secoli.

non male.


----------



## Giulia92 (16 Novembre 2015)

Non so se sia attendibile la notizia, ma ho appena letto che la Francia ha bombardato l'isis a Raqqa, loro roccaforte. A quanto pare hanno lanciato ben 30 bombe "autografate" con la scritta "From Paris with love" 

Non so che dire! Perche' ho la sensazione che ci troviamo nella terza guerra mondiale? Sono molto preoccupata per quello che puo' accadere in tutto il mondo. Io non so se sia giusto o sbagliato fare una cosa del genere, non ci metto parola, non mi esprimo. Ho solo questa pessima sensazione.


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Sdrammatizziamo. 
Sono in metro e qui già è partito il toto attentato. Sembra quando ci stanno i mondiali :rotfl: che non si sente altro nei mezzi de "no secondo me gioca col 4/4/2" "no macché mette tizio dietro le punte" :rotfl: tutti allenatori! Ora c è il:
"no vabbè ma ieri alla fontana di trevi c erano 2000 persone lo fanno li sai che strage?" "Macchè questi puntano al Vaticano proprio , il mercoledì dell'udienza" "e qui sotto no? Cioè pensate alla metro" 
Non è partita la psicosi collettiva noooo mazza :up:


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Giulia92 ha detto:


> Non so se sia attendibile la notizia, ma ho appena letto che la Francia ha bombardato l'isis a Raqqa, loro roccaforte. A quanto pare hanno lanciato ben 30 bombe "autografate" con la scritta "From Paris with love"
> 
> Non so che dire! Perche' ho la sensazione che ci troviamo nella terza guerra mondiale? Sono molto preoccupata per quello che puo' accadere in tutto il mondo. Io non so se sia giusto o sbagliato fare una cosa del genere, non ci metto parola, non mi esprimo. Ho solo questa pessima sensazione.


E' sperabile che non capiti mai, perchè quando scoppierà davvero la terza guerra mondiale non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno. 
Bisognerebbe smettere di considerare amici quei governi che li sovvenzionano con centinaia di milioni di dollari. Le piante si seccano alle radici.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma ci sono voluti 132 morti per far scoprire ai francesi una città presente sulle cartine da tipo 24 secoli.
> 
> non male.


Macchè scoperto. L'indirizzo gliel'hanno passato gli americani. Hanno detto ai frencesi di bombardare un sito piuttosto che un altro, così almeno fanno il meno danno possibile.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sdrammatizziamo.
> Sono in metro e qui già è partito il toto attentato. Sembra quando ci stanno i mondiali :rotfl: che non si sente altro nei mezzi de "no secondo me gioca col 4/4/2" "no macché mette tizio dietro le punte" :rotfl: tutti allenatori! Ora c è il:
> "no vabbè ma ieri alla fontana di trevi c erano 2000 persone lo fanno li sai che strage?" "Macchè questi puntano al Vaticano proprio , il mercoledì dell'udienza" "e qui sotto no? Cioè pensate alla metro"
> Non è partita la psicosi collettiva noooo mazza :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma tu sei a Roma.
Ieri non stavo facendo in tempo a spiegare a una tipa che magari via Pescarina (località Spoltore n.d.r.) magari non era proprio al centro delle attenzioni dell'Isis che inizia a circolare la voce (a quanto pare vera e confermata da sindaci e giornali locali) che il sito dell'Abruzzo è stato hackerato da un gruppo affine all'Isis.
E niente, ora ho degli abruzzesi convinti di essere i prossimi.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non contiamo abbastanza da sacrificare i loro martiri. Sarebbe uno spreco inutile. Strategicamente inutile.


Quello che penso anche io. Caso diverso per gran bretagna, francia e stati uniti.


----------



## oscuro (16 Novembre 2015)

*Comunque*

Sabato sera per motivi familiari ero a casa e mi son imbatutto in porta a porta,Con un SALVINI strepitoso, dopo aver ascoltato un'ora ha incominciato con una serie di insulti verso il ministro Alfano mica da poco....:rotfl::rotfl:In prims chiamandolo quel signore Li.....proseguendo con Inetto,Incapace,non adatto,non all'altezza,dicendosi molto preoccupato che la sicurezza itialiana è in mano a questo signore,insomma un continuo,alla fine se ne è uscito esclamando:ma possiamo avere un ministro dell'interno così?


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma tu sei a Roma.
> Ieri non stavo facendo in tempo a spiegare a una tipa che magari via Pescarina (località Spoltore n.d.r.) magari non era proprio al centro delle attenzioni dell'Isis che inizia a circolare la voce (a quanto pare vera e confermata da sindaci e giornali locali) che il sito dell'Abruzzo è stato hackerato da un gruppo affine all'Isis.
> E niente, ora ho degli abruzzesi convinti di essere i prossimi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma guarda, io penso che la paura e la preoccupazione siano legittime qui a Roma. però mi fanno sorridere i "toto attentati" perchè la cosa è tipo "ma che stai a dì, ma lo fanno là!!!" "seeee ma che te stai a inventà, ma là no, ma è meglio lì" :rotfl::facepalm:


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' sperabile che non capiti mai, perchè quando scoppierà davvero la terza guerra mondiale non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno.
> Bisognerebbe smettere di considerare amici quei governi che li sovvenzionano con centinaia di milioni di dollari. Le piante si seccano alle radici.


quotone supremo...

ormai tra l'altro le guerre "vere" si svolgono sul piano finanziario....


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quotone supremo...
> 
> ormai tra l'altro le guerre "vere" si svolgono sul piano finanziario....


L'altro giorno Renzi in vista ufficiale dal re dell'Arabia Saudita... sorrisi, strette di mano. Ieri tutti da Erdogan, altro giro. E' come combattere la mafia andando a cena con Provenzano e Riina.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'altro giorno Renzi in vista ufficiale dal re dell'Arabia Saudita... sorrisi, strette di mano. Ieri tutti da Erdogan, altro giro. E' come combattere la mafia andando a cena con Provenzano e Riina.


A me Erdogan non piace nemmeno un po', ma l'appoggio della Turchia è fondamentale.
Da sempre.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma guarda, io penso che la paura e la preoccupazione siano legittime qui a Roma. però mi fanno sorridere i "toto attentati" perchè la cosa è tipo "ma che stai a dì, ma lo fanno là!!!" "seeee ma che te stai a inventà, ma là no, ma è meglio lì" :rotfl::facepalm:


je mannamo na foto del Pigneto a quelli là?   armeno unimo l'utile al dilettevole


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> je mannamo na foto del Pigneto a quelli là?   armeno unimo l'utile al dilettevole


il pigneto è fuori pericolo, lì c'è il più grande smercio di fumo ed erba possibile ed immaginabile, e di certo non lo produco io :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

mai na gioia se riesce ad avè


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me Erdogan non piace nemmeno un po', ma l'appoggio della Turchia è fondamentale.
> Da sempre.


La Turchia che ammazza i curdi e aiuta sottobanco l'Isis. E' vero che è un paese formalmente alleato nella Nato, ma Erdogan sta facendo un gioco sporchissimo, e bisognerebbe farglielo capire.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

La Germania è imbottita di turchi, ne ha pure 3-4 in Nazionale.    non si metterà mai contro Erdogan in modo palese.

e senza la Germania sai benissimo che l'UE non farà un fiato.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me Erdogan non piace nemmeno un po', ma l'appoggio della Turchia è fondamentale.
> Da sempre.


...

Certo. Per andare a fare la guerra a chi dice lui, come no.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Germania è imbottita di turchi, ne ha pure 3-4 in Nazionale.    non si metterà mai contro Erdogan in modo palese.
> 
> *e senza la Germania sai benissimo che l'UE non farà un fiato*.


Per ora l'UE non farà un fiato, ma non sono certo i tedeschi ad impedirlo... i crucchi in politica estera non contano un cazzo da 70 anni. Come noi e i giapponesi, d'altronde. Gli amiconi dei turchi sono gli USA, che spingono da anni per il loro ingresso nella UE.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per ora l'UE non farà un fiato, ma non sono certo i tedeschi ad impedirlo... i crucchi in politica estera non contano un cazzo da 70 anni. Come noi e i giapponesi, d'altronde. Gli amiconi dei turchi sono gli USA, che spingono da anni per il loro ingresso nella UE.


sono 2-3 anni che la Merkel è in prima linea in qualsiasi incontro al vertice.    che gli USA spingano per far entrare la Turchia nella UE non è un mistero, soprattutto se alla Casa Bianca ci sta un Dem.

e ti dirò che sarei anche favorevole.    perchè l'ingresso della Turchia significherà il collasso dell'UE.   e ciò è bene.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per ora l'UE non farà un fiato, ma non sono certo i tedeschi ad impedirlo... i crucchi in politica estera non contano un cazzo da 70 anni. Come noi e i giapponesi, d'altronde. Gli amiconi dei turchi sono gli USA, che spingono da anni per il loro ingresso nella UE.


cosa non farebbero gli americani pur di mantenere le basi in Turchia.....


----------



## Giulia92 (16 Novembre 2015)

Intanto chissa' quante altre vite innocenti sono state strappate da quelle bombe...


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sabato sera per motivi familiari ero a casa e mi son imbatutto in porta a porta,Con un SALVINI strepitoso, dopo aver ascoltato un'ora ha incominciato con una serie di insulti verso il ministro Alfano mica da poco....:rotfl::rotfl:In prims chiamandolo quel signore Li.....proseguendo con Inetto,Incapace,non adatto,non all'altezza,dicendosi molto preoccupato *che la sicurezza itialiana è in mano a questo signore*,insomma un continuo,alla fine se ne è uscito esclamando:ma possiamo avere un ministro dell'interno così?



La sicurezza italiana è in mano alle mafie che gestiscono tutto il mercato clandestino delle armi, che commercia droga che proviene dal vicino oriente e dal nordafrica e che non ha alcun "interesse" nell'aumento dei controlli sul nostro territorio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono 2-3 anni che la Merkel è in prima linea in qualsiasi incontro al vertice.    che gli USA spingano per far entrare la Turchia nella UE non è un mistero, soprattutto se alla Casa Bianca ci sta un Dem.
> 
> e ti dirò che sarei anche favorevole.    perchè l'ingresso della Turchia significherà il collasso dell'UE.   e ciò è bene.


ma dai, ma quale prima linea... per i fotografi e l'opinione pubblica. I tedeschi vorrebbero uscire dalle sanzioni anti Putin con tutta l'anima, ma non possono farlo. E a ricordare chi porta bastone, sono bastate un po' di centraline truccate, di cui tutti sapevano da anni ma che escono fuori ora, ad orologeria.
A livello di politica estera mondiale contano come il due di picche. Il consiglio di sicurezza ONU è composto dai vincitori della guerra, e sono gli unici a poter opporre veto.
Ti quoto sull'effetto che avrebbe la Turchia nell'UE.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai, ma quale prima linea... per i fotografi e l'opinione pubblica. I tedeschi vorrebbero uscire dalle sanzioni anti Putin con tutta l'anima, ma non possono farlo. E a ricordare chi porta bastone, sono bastate un po' di centraline truccate, di cui tutti sapevano da anni ma che escono fuori ora, ad orologeria.
> A livello di politica estera mondiale contano come il due di picche. Il consiglio di sicurezza ONU è composto dai vincitori della guerra, e sono gli unici a poter opporre veto.
> Ti quoto sull'effetto che avrebbe la Turchia nell'UE.


gli scandali ad orologeria escono fuori proprio perchè la Germania ha in pugno l'UE e Obama ( o meglio l'entourage della Clinton,che è quello che conta davvero) lo sa.   quindi direi che conti come il 2 di picche anche no.

ovvio che fino a che Francia e UK possono fare come vogliono grazie al seggio ONU, la politica estera UE sarà sempre una barzelletta.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli scandali ad orologeria escono fuori proprio *perchè la Germania ha in pugno l'UE* e Obama ( o meglio l'entourage della Clinton,che è quello che conta davvero) lo sa.   quindi direi che conti come il 2 di picche anche no.
> 
> ovvio che fino a che Francia e UK possono fare come vogliono grazie al seggio ONU, la politica estera UE sarà sempre una barzelletta.


Cioè un cazzo di niente.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli scandali ad orologeria escono fuori proprio perchè la Germania ha in pugno l'UE e Obama ( o meglio l'entourage della Clinton,che è quello che conta davvero) lo sa.   quindi direi che conti come il 2 di picche anche no.
> 
> ovvio che fino a che Francia e UK possono fare come vogliono grazie al seggio ONU, la politica estera UE sarà sempre una barzelletta.


L'UE e la Nato più in generale le hanno in pugno gli americani. La Germania è un gigante economico ed un nano politico, e sta a catena di chi ancora la occupa con centinaia di basi militari.
Poi che la Merkel conti più dell'ebetino fiorentino è sicuro.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

Ma se sapevano già i punti nevralgici del Isis perché non hanno agito prima?


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'UE e la Nato più in generale le hanno in pugno gli americani. La Germania è un gigante economico ed un nano politico, e sta a catena di chi ancora la occupa con centinaia di basi militari.
> Poi che la Merkel conti più dell'ebetino fiorentino è sicuro.


sono infatti anni ed anni, credo dai tempi di Helmut Kohl che la Germania spinge per un rinnovamento della struttura del Consiglio di Sicurezza ONU.   inascoltata per motivazioni credo immaginabili.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono infatti anni ed anni, credo dai tempi di Helmut Kohl che la Germania spinge per un rinnovamento della struttura del Consiglio di Sicurezza ONU.   inascoltata per motivazioni credo immaginabili.


Si, infatti... dopo il cartellino rosso devono farsi le loro giornate di squalifica.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè un cazzo di niente.


Straquoto,aggiungendo un estratto di una conversazione telefonica di Victoria Nuland (  entourage di Obama ) con l'ambasciatore  americano a Kiev ai tempi delle sommosse/scontri a kiev

" OK. He's now gotten both Serry and [UN Secretary General] Ban Ki-moon to agree that Serry could come in Monday or Tuesday. So that would be great, I think, to help glue this thing and to have the UN help glue it and, you know, *Fuck the EU. "

qui c'è l'intera conversazione


*http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26079957


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto,aggiungendo un estratto di una conversazione telefonica di Victoria Nuland (  entourage di Obama ) con l'ambasciatore  americano a Kiev ai tempi delle sommosse/scontri a kiev
> 
> " OK. He's now gotten both Serry and [UN Secretary General] Ban Ki-moon to agree that Serry could come in Monday or Tuesday. So that would be great, I think, to help glue this thing and to have the UN help glue it and, you know, *Fuck the EU. "
> 
> ...


Ah, ma è vecchia. Ma poi ci servissero pure le intercettazioni per capirlo...


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto,aggiungendo un estratto di una conversazione telefonica di Victoria Nuland (  entourage di Obama ) con l'ambasciatore  americano a Kiev ai tempi delle sommosse/scontri a kiev
> 
> " OK. He's now gotten both Serry and [UN Secretary General] Ban Ki-moon to agree that Serry could come in Monday or Tuesday. So that would be great, I think, to help glue this thing and to have the UN help glue it and, you know, *Fuck the EU. "
> 
> *qui c'è l'intera conversazionehttp://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26079957


:singleeye:


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi. Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali, portano.
Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e laicamente convinti che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.
A meno che non si consideri, come adesso succede, valore comune il sistema economico ma ci vuole ben poco per capire che non basta di certo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
> Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi. Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali portano.
> Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e laicamente convinti che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
> Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.


:up:


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
> *Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi.* Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali, portano.
> Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e laicamente convinti che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
> Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.
> A meno che non si consideri, come adesso succede, valore comune il sistema economico ma ci vuole ben poco per capire che non basta di certo.


Si dovrebbe ma non è detto che sia così.... La società occidentale di oggi si basa sul apparenza,sul perbenismo, sul relativismo applicato in maniera variegata ad ogni tematica...Non è chi è meglio e chi è peggio.E che le identita e i principi non esistono più nemmeno da noi. Basta leggere la cronaca...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe ma non è detto che sia così.... La società occidentale di oggi si basa sul apparenza,sul perbenismo, sul relativismo applicato in maniera variegata ad ogni tematica...Non è chi è meglio e chi è peggio.E che le identita e i principi non esistono più nemmeno da noi. Basta leggere la cronaca....


Oggi gli illuminati, supportati da qualche sociologo, ci fanno sapere che è tutta una questione di francese-che-ammazza-francese: lo stragista del Bataclan, tale Mostefai, è (formalmente) francese e fa parte della classe media francese, viveva nella villetta coi nanetti da giardino, salutava sempre, aveva l'abbonamento per vedere la Champions League, i soprammobili Thun, si lamentava del cambio franco/euro e via dicendo ma, poverino, è la crisi della politica e la perdita di valori dell'occidente che è non riuscita a dare un senso alla sua vita. Come se "risiedere" e "far parte/sentirsi parte di una Nazione" siano la stessa cosa e una questione di chi emette il tuo passaporto.

Quello che omettono di dire è che questa "classe media" è quella artificiale, indotta, falsa, che zecche e boldrinove vogliono istituire de facto anche qui in Italia con una immigrazione indiscriminata a colpi di asili politici, 35 euro al giorno, telefonini, schede ricaricabili, alberghi, ecc. a spese (economiche e sociali) della vera classe media che ha sempre tirato il carretto di questo Paese costruendo generazione dopo generazione infrastrutture e carrettiere, welfare e assistenzialismo, ospedali e malasanità, scuola laica e crocifissi, tartassati e babypensionati, Bolzano e Locri, eccellenze e nepotismi, efficienza e corruzione, Brusca e Falcone, bestemmiatori veneti e influenze del Vaticano, valori e disvalori e in tutto ciò ha trovato un equilibrio. 

Il paradosso di questo incubo, la vera chicca che farebbe imbracciare la forca ai nostri nonni, è l'ossequio peloso verso tutto ciò che è antitetico a noi e il rifiuto sdegnoso verso tutto ciò che ci appartiene dalla notte dei tempi e che è il nostro DNA.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
> Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi. Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali, portano.
> Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e *laicamente convinti* che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
> Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando *maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.*
> A meno che non si consideri, come adesso succede, valore comune il sistema economico ma ci vuole ben poco per capire che non basta di certo.


Una cosa esclude l'altra.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una cosa esclude l'altra.


non ho capito


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

ma alla fine, questo Isis... chi lo vuole davvero? E perchè lo vuole? Finchè non si parte da qui, nessuna seria strategia per combatterlo avrà successo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> non ho capito


Cioè, se parli di identità e valori condivisi, bè per lo più noialtri siamo cristiani fino al midollo. Noialtri intendo l'Europa da cima a fondo. Essere laicamente convinti dei propri valori quando la maggior parte della nostra storia risiede nel credo crisitano, è una fesseria, che poi porta a sotritura tipo quelle delle insegnati che giustamente dicevi. Che poi il problema non sia di nazioni che fanno i loro interessi a danno di altre non è vero affatto. Anzi, il nocciolo è lì. Che fino a, boh, vent'anni fa non è che ci fosse tutto sto dramma.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe ma non è detto che sia così.... La società occidentale di oggi si basa sul apparenza,sul perbenismo, sul relativismo applicato in maniera variegata ad ogni tematica...Non è chi è meglio e chi è peggio.E che le identita e i principi non esistono più nemmeno da noi. Basta leggere la cronaca...


Sono convinto di condividere più idee con un perbenista, un relativista o quant' altro che con persone che pensano alla donna come ad un oggetto (ad esempio). Qua non è una quastione di chi è meglio o peggio, qua è questione di trovare un possibile (?) argomento di confronto o di dialogo con pseudo culture e scelte politiche del tutto aliene.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> non ho capito


il "politicamente corretto " applicato in certe circostanze,ove deve soccombere la ns. stessa identità a discapito di altre etnie e religioni, è non solo in antitesi con i ns. valori ma ne costituisce il primo elemento / causa di sfaldamento.


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
> Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi. Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali, portano.
> Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e laicamente convinti che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
> Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.
> *A meno che non si consideri, come adesso succede, valore comune il sistema economico ma ci vuole ben poco per capire che non basta di certo*.



Non solo non basta ma è già in comune.
Sull'identità: non esiste identità abbastanza forte da contrapporre al fanatismo.
Si dovrebbe minare il consenso che ruota attorno ad esso.
Quando senti musulmani tolleranti verso gli attentati nel mondo occidentale perché abituati nei loro paesi a queste realtà da decenni comprendi che vi è terreno facile per la sopravvivenza gli estremismi.
In questo siamo colpevoli, in quanto abbiamo fatto errori strategici anche recenti che ci hanno allontanati dalla capacità di generare empatia in chi da anni soffre condizioni ben peggiori.
Diciamo che comunque nessuno ha mai acceso candeline per le vittime non occidentl, ce ne siamo fregati e siamo in grado di accorgerci solo dei morti quando sono vicino a noi.
Puoi pensare che dall'altra parte questa ha un peso.
In fin dei conti anche della mafia l'Italia e l'Europa successivamente se ne sono fregati per anni finché era un problema di una certa parte del territorio.
Gli obiettivi dell'Isis per tanta gente nel mondo arabo sono sicuramente meno peggio della situazione attuale.
Non credere che la maggior parte dei musulmani sia molto diversa da noi ovvero abbia davvero ambizioni differenti. Moglie, figli lavoro auto soldi tranquillità e Iphone li vogliono tutti.
in fin dei conti noi italiani nel ventennio abbiamo guardato con una certa soddisfazione a quei minimi miglioramenti sociali che il regime aveva portato. Il consenso non era certo semplicemente estorto. E la sicurezza di uscire di casa e i treni che arrivavano in orario (prima della guerra..) sono in molti tra i vecchi a rimpiangerli.
La popolazione nel mondo è disposta a tollerare gli estremismi di fronte a vantaggi sul piano della sicurezza e della tranquillità. E quando tu, nella tua nazione di origine, rischi una bomba in un mercato o su un autobus, sei disposto ad accettare tutto. E in mezzo a tanta gente che tollera hai sempre chi appoggia e chi combatte al tuo fianco.
Poi in aggiunta a questo se la smettessimo di avere tra i primi clienti delle nostre armi i paesi arabi sarebbe anche meglio.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, se parli di identità e valori condivisi, bè per lo più noialtri siamo cristiani fino al midollo. Noialtri intendo l'Europa da cima a fondo. Essere laicamente convinti dei propri valori quando la maggior parte della nostra storia risiede nel credo crisitano, è una fesseria, che poi porta a sotritura tipo quelle delle insegnati che giustamente dicevi. *Che poi il problema non sia di nazioni che fanno i loro interessi a danno di altre non è vero affatto. Anzi, il nocciolo è lì. Che fino a, boh, vent'anni fa non è che ci fosse tutto sto dramma.*


Cristianesimo, certo, ma anche filosofia greca, pragmatismo legale romano, tradizioni barbariche, razionalismo illuminista, intellettualismo ebraico..... etc. I padri della cultura occientale sono molti.

Neretto: Il problema è anche quello, non solo quello, perchè se anche trovi l'accordo internazionale (che già formalmente c'è hai sempre da risolvere il problema di un eventuale terrorismo interno, ideologico, che è quello che fa più paura.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristianesimo, certo, ma anche filosofia greca, pragmatismo legale romano, tradizioni barbariche, razionalismo illuminista, intellettualismo ebraico..... etc. I padri della cultura occientale sono molti.
> 
> Neretto: Il problema è anche quello, non solo quello, perchè se anche trovi l'accordo internazionale (che già formalmente c'è hai sempre da risolvere il problema di un eventuale terrorismo interno, ideologico, che è quello che fa più paura.


Spleen: cristianesimo. Di romano noialtri abbiamo il diritto (in parte), le tradizioni barbariche (...) lassale perde che quando loro stavano sugli alberi noi eravamo già froci, molta della filosofia greca è tornata proprio nelle prime radici cristiane e blablabla. 

Non c'è nessun accordo internazionale se uno pesa 100 e tu un cazzo e gli stai pure al guinzaglio. E' quello il punto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma alla fine, questo Isis... chi lo vuole davvero? E perchè lo vuole? Finchè non si parte da qui, nessuna seria strategia per combatterlo avrà successo.


l'errore di fondo è credere che chi ha creato il Daesh  con soldi ed addrestramento ed armi sapesse fino in fondo cosa stava facendo e quali sarebbero state le conseguenze.

c'è veramente troppa gente che pensa che la guerra sia come la si vede alla Playstation


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono convinto di condividere più idee con un perbenista, un relativista o quant' altro che con persone che pensano alla donna come ad un oggetto (ad esempio). Qua non è una quastione di chi è meglio o peggio, qua è questione di trovare un possibile (?) argomento di confronto o di dialogo con pseudo culture e scelte politiche del tutto aliene.



Vedi però che si dice che chi dava i commandi in uno degli attentati a Parigi era proprio una donna..... Non un uomo, una donna. E questo da da pensare dal momento in cui a Dubai le donne possono uscire una volta la settimana, non hanno diritto alla patente e non devono permettersi neanche di fumare. Ma al improvviso danno i commandi ad una donna.... Il punto è che fin a quando potevano usare i flussi immigratori a cavoli loro andava bene(e se questo lo vogliamo chiamare principio, immigrati sottopagati e sfruttati per decenni) ma poi il giochetto gli è sfuggito di mano. Perché  tutto questo si svolge per motivi economici e di supremazia geopolitica in cui è ben noto che i principi non contano un tubo....


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Novembre 2015)

*Grazie Valeria*

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...ancia-e-italia-102941.shtml?uuid=ACzRf2aB&p=2


----------



## Caciottina (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vedi però che si dice che chi dava i commandi in uno degli attentati a Parigi era proprio una donna..... Non un uomo, una donna. E questo da da pensare dal momento in cui a Dubai le donne possono uscire una volta la settimana, non hanno diritto alla patente e non devono permettersi neanche di fumare. Ma al improvviso danno i commandi ad una donna.... Il punto è che fin a quando potevano usare i flussi immigratori a cavoli loro andava bene(e se questo lo vogliamo chiamare principio, immigrati sottopagati e sfruttati per decenni) ma poi il giochetto gli è sfuggito di mano. Perché  tutto questo si svolge per motivi economici e di supremazia geopolitica in cui è ben noto che i principi non contano un tubo....


Ma insomma...a dubai non è proprio cosi. Vai in spiaggia trovi pure quella araba in bikini eh...


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vedi però che si dice che chi dava i commandi in uno degli attentati a Parigi era proprio una donna..... Non un uomo, una donna. E questo da da pensare dal momento in cui a Dubai le donne possono uscire una volta la settimana, non hanno diritto alla patente e non devono permettersi neanche di fumare. Ma al improvviso danno i commandi ad una donna.... Il punto è che fin a quando potevano usare i flussi immigratori a cavoli loro andava bene(e se questo lo vogliamo chiamare principio, immigrati sottopagati e sfruttati per decenni) ma poi il giochetto gli è sfuggito di mano. Perché  tutto questo si svolge per motivi economici e di supremazia geopolitica in cui è ben noto che i principi non contano un tubo....


E perciò siccome una donna si è fatta usare, si è prestata all' integralismo da domani nel mondo islamico cambia tutto (?)
Attenti, a buttarla sempre sui motivi economici si finisce per buttarla nel calderone dove tutto c' entra, niente c' entra.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oggi gli illuminati, supportati da qualche sociologo, ci fanno sapere che è tutta una questione di francese-che-ammazza-francese: lo stragista del Bataclan, tale Mostefai, è (formalmente) francese e fa parte della classe media francese, viveva nella villetta coi nanetti da giardino, salutava sempre, aveva l'abbonamento per vedere la Champions League, i soprammobili Thun, si lamentava del cambio franco/euro e via dicendo ma, poverino, è la crisi della politica e la perdita di valori dell'occidente che è non riuscita a dare un senso alla sua vita. Come se "risiedere" e "far parte/sentirsi parte di una Nazione" siano la stessa cosa e una questione di chi emette il tuo passaporto.
> 
> Quello che omettono di dire è che questa "classe media" è quella artificiale, indotta, falsa, che zecche e boldrinove vogliono istituire de facto anche qui in Italia con una immigrazione indiscriminata a colpi di asili politici, 35 euro al giorno, telefonini, schede ricaricabili, alberghi, ecc. a spese (economiche e sociali) della vera classe media che ha sempre tirato il carretto di questo Paese costruendo generazione dopo generazione infrastrutture e carrettiere, welfare e assistenzialismo, ospedali e malasanità, scuola laica e crocifissi, tartassati e babypensionati, Bolzano e Locri, eccellenze e nepotismi, efficienza e corruzione, Brusca e Falcone, bestemmiatori veneti e influenze del Vaticano, valori e disvalori e in tutto ciò ha trovato un equilibrio.
> 
> Il paradosso di questo incubo, la vera chicca che farebbe imbracciare la forca ai nostri nonni, è l'ossequio peloso verso tutto ciò che è antitetico a noi e il rifiuto sdegnoso verso tutto ciò che ci appartiene dalla notte dei tempi e che è il nostro DNA.


quoto


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen: cristianesimo. Di romano noialtri abbiamo il diritto (in parte), le tradizioni barbariche (...) lassale perde che quando loro stavano sugli alberi noi eravamo già froci, molta della filosofia greca è tornata proprio nelle prime radici cristiane e blablabla.
> 
> Non c'è nessun accordo internazionale se uno pesa 100 e tu un cazzo e gli stai pure al guinzaglio. E' quello il punto.


L'Italia si divide da tempo immemore tra guelfi e ghibellini. Il pensiero laico o laicista non è solo emanazione del pensiero cristiano. C'è tanta roba lì dentro, che non avendo mai avuto interesse a mettere bandiera, non ha bandiera.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen: cristianesimo. Di romano noialtri abbiamo il diritto (in parte), le tradizioni barbariche (...) lassale perde che quando loro stavano sugli alberi noi eravamo già froci, *molta della filosofia greca è tornata proprio nelle prime radici cristiane e blablabla.
> *
> Non c'è nessun accordo internazionale se uno pesa 100 e tu un cazzo e gli stai pure al guinzaglio. E' quello il punto.


Guarda che sono due cose diversissime, pur commiste come dici.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò siccome una donna si è fatta usare, si è prestata all' integralismo da domani nel mondo islamico cambia tutto (?)
> Attenti, a buttarla sempre sui motivi economici si finisce per buttarla nel calderone dove tutto c' entra, niente c' entra.


Non è certamente solo quello il motivo ma è uno dei motivi principali. Basta pensare a chi sono quei stati che l' Isis l'hanno finanziato... E basta chiedersi perché, visto che i punti nevralgici del Isis li conoscevano già, hanno deciso di agire solo dopo la morte di 129 persone... Negare totalmente i motivi economici e di supremazia può essere altrettanto pericoloso.


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò siccome una donna si è fatta usare, si è prestata all' integralismo da domani nel mondo islamico cambia tutto (?)
> Attenti, a buttarla sempre sui motivi economici si finisce per buttarla nel calderone dove tutto c' entra, niente c' entra.


Non penso si sia fatta usare; quando un commando di terroristi attaccò un teatro a Mosca,anni fa,buona parte di loro era costituita da donne, vedove di combattenti ceceni ( integralisti ) periti in guerra.


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oggi gli illuminati, supportati da qualche sociologo, ci fanno sapere che è tutta una questione di francese-che-ammazza-francese: lo stragista del Bataclan, tale Mostefai, è (formalmente) francese e fa parte della classe media francese, viveva nella villetta coi nanetti da giardino, salutava sempre, aveva l'abbonamento per vedere la Champions League, i soprammobili Thun, si lamentava del cambio franco/euro e via dicendo ma, poverino, è la crisi della politica e la perdita di valori dell'occidente che è non riuscita a dare un senso alla sua vita. Come se "risiedere" e "far parte/sentirsi parte di una Nazione" siano la stessa cosa e una questione di chi emette il tuo passaporto.
> 
> Quello che omettono di dire è che questa "classe media" è quella artificiale, indotta, falsa, che zecche e boldrinove vogliono istituire de facto anche qui in Italia con una immigrazione indiscriminata a colpi di asili politici, 35 euro al giorno, telefonini, schede ricaricabili, alberghi, ecc. a spese (economiche e sociali) della vera classe media che ha sempre tirato il carretto di questo Paese costruendo generazione dopo generazione infrastrutture e carrettiere, welfare e assistenzialismo, ospedali e malasanità, scuola laica e crocifissi, tartassati e babypensionati, Bolzano e Locri, eccellenze e nepotismi, efficienza e corruzione, Brusca e Falcone, bestemmiatori veneti e influenze del Vaticano, valori e disvalori e in tutto ciò ha trovato un equilibrio.
> 
> Il paradosso di questo incubo, la vera chicca che farebbe imbracciare la forca ai nostri nonni, è l'ossequio peloso verso tutto ciò che è antitetico a noi e il rifiuto sdegnoso verso tutto ciò che ci appartiene dalla notte dei tempi e che è il nostro DNA.


sì


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Non penso si sia fatta usare; quando un commando di terroristi attaccò un teatro a Mosca,anni fa,buona parte di loro era costituita da donne, vedove di combattenti ceceni ( integralisti ) periti in guerra.


Quoto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No è certamente solo quello motivo ma è uno dei motivi principali. Basta pensare a chi sono quei stati che l' Isis l'hanno finanziato... E basta chiedersi perché, visto che i punti nevralgici del Isis li conoscevano già, hanno deciso di agire solo dopo la morte di 129 persone... Negare totalmente i motivi economici e di supremazia può essere altrettanto pericoloso.


132.  e ci sono ancora decine di feriti in gravissime condizioni.   ed è morta anche un'italiana.


----------



## sienne (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> 132.  e ci sono ancora decine di feriti in gravissime condizioni.   ed è morta anche un'italiana.



Ciao

i morti da parte delle mani dell'Isis sono decisamente molto di più ... 
Certo, quelli per assicurarsi i territori non ci toccano ... solo gli effetti collaterali di chi scappa. 
Comunque, inizio a credere che il tutto ha come fine di destabilizzare il primo mondo ... 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo non basta ma è già in comune.
> Sull'identità: non esiste identità abbastanza forte da contrapporre al fanatismo.
> Si dovrebbe minare il consenso che ruota attorno ad esso.
> Quando senti musulmani tolleranti verso gli attentati nel mondo occidentale perché abituati nei loro paesi a queste realtà da decenni comprendi che vi è terreno facile per la sopravvivenza gli estremismi.
> ...


Non so Danny
il tuo discorso mi torna ma non mi convince quel neretto
sembra che anche se aggrediti si sia colpevoli di non piacere
cosa dovevano fare Francia e Belgio per sedurre all'occidentale filosofia i loro neocittadini islamisti?


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è certamente solo quello il motivo ma è uno dei motivi principali. Basta pensare a chi sono quei stati che l' Isis l'hanno finanziato... E basta chiedersi perché, visto che i punti nevralgici del Isis li conoscevano già, hanno deciso di agire solo dopo la morte di 129 persone... Negare totalmente i motivi economici e di supremazia può essere altrettanto pericoloso.


Perchè se una nazione viene ferita deve reagire. E Hollande l'ha fatto utilizzando dati già a disposizione e magari riservati ad operazioni di tipo differente o a mosse successive.
Quando si viene colpiti sul proprio territorio diventano fondamentali anche i messaggi, oltre alle azioni.


Sinceramente non capisco lo stupore a riguardo (l'hanno espresso in molti). Io mi sarei stupita di più se una cosa del genere non fosse successa.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen: cristianesimo. Di romano noialtri abbiamo il diritto (in parte), le tradizioni barbariche (...) lassale perde che quando loro stavano sugli alberi noi eravamo già froci, molta della filosofia greca è tornata proprio nelle prime radici cristiane e blablabla.
> 
> *Non c'è nessun accordo internazionale se uno pesa 100 e tu un cazzo e gli stai pure al guinzaglio. E' quello il punto.*


Appunto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so Danny
> il tuo discorso mi torna ma non mi convince quel neretto
> sembra che anche se aggrediti si sia colpevoli di non piacere
> cosa dovevano fare Francia e Belgio per sedurre all'occidentale filosofia i loro neocittadini islamisti?


nulla.  infatti il discorso dell'empatia non ha senso.     non dobbiamo cercare di convincere questa gente che la democrazia è meglio.

basta ricordarsi del significato di Boko Haram per capire che il problema può avere soluzione solo nella sparizione di una determinata cultura.    il che non vuol dire eliminare un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani, attenzione.

vuol dire prendere atto che questi non vogliono vivere all'occidentale.   punto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'errore di fondo è credere che chi ha creato il Daesh  con soldi ed addrestramento ed armi sapesse fino in fondo cosa stava facendo e quali sarebbero state le conseguenze.
> 
> c'è veramente troppa gente che pensa che la guerra sia come la si vede alla Playstation


L'errore di fondo semmai è credere il contrario, visto che nonostante tutto si continua imperterriti coi foraggiamenti miliardari.
La guerra vera (fortunatamente) qui non l'ha conosciuta nessuno, prescindendo dalle playstation... quindi lascerei stare questi commenti, a meno che tu non sia un ex combattente


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla.  infatti il discorso dell'empatia non ha senso.     non dobbiamo cercare di convincere questa gente che la democrazia è meglio.
> 
> basta ricordarsi del significato di Boko  per capire che il problema può avere soluzione solo nella *sparizione di una determinata* *cultura*.    il che non vuol dire eliminare un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani, attenzione.
> 
> vuol dire prendere atto che questi non vogliono vivere all'occidentale.   punto.


La vedo dura.
È vero però anche che i tedeschi non si identificano più nel nazismo.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perchè se una nazione viene ferita deve reagire. E Hollande l'ha fatto utilizzando dati già a disposizione e magari riservati ad operazioni di tipo differente o a mosse successive.
> Quando si viene colpiti sul proprio territorio diventano fondamentali anche i messaggi, oltre alle azioni.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco lo stupore a riguardo (l'hanno espresso in molti). Io mi sarei stupita di più se una cosa del genere non fosse successa.


Il punto è che Hollande era stato avvisato dai servizi segreti iracheni il giorno prima della strage... Se rimane sorpreso Hollande come fa a non rimanere con lo stupore un intero popolo ignaro?


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'errore di fondo semmai è credere il contrario, visto che nonostante tutto si continua imperterriti coi foraggiamenti miliardari.
> La guerra vera (fortunatamente) qui non l'ha conosciuta nessuno, prescindendo dalle playstation... quindi lascerei stare questi commenti, a meno che tu non sia un ex combattente


avendo a che fare per lavoro coi militari, mi sento di poter dire questo.

questi non hanno veramente idea di quali potrebbero essere le implicazioni a mediolungo termine di questa follia.


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> La vedo dura.
> È vero però anche che i tedeschi non si identificano più nel nazismo.


invece il nazismo fa parecchi proseliti nel radicalismo islamico.   indovina per quale motivo.


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il punto è che Hollande era stato avvisato dai servizi segreti iracheni il giorno prima della strage... Se rimane sorpreso Hollande come fa a non rimanere con lo stupore un intero popolo ignaro?


Certo, io mi riferivo al motivo dei bombardamenti di stamane. Perchè ora e non prima.
Nel senso: il "perchè ora" è abbastanza evidente. Sul perchè "non prima" si possono fare diverse ipotesi.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Certo, io mi riferivo al motivo dei bombardamenti di stamane. Perchè ora e non prima.
> Nel senso: il "perchè ora" è abbastanza evidente. Sul perchè "non prima" si possono fare diverse ipotesi.


Ecco io mi riferivo per lo più alle ipotesi del "non prima"...


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

[h=1]G20, Putin stana l'Occidente: "È diviso, accordo impossibile"[/h]         [h=2]Nessuna  svolta dall'incontro tra Obama e Putin. Il Cremlino ironizza:  "Irrealistico aspettarsi che un incontro di 20 minuti possa comportare  una svolta"



[/h]                                                          	            Sergio Rame      - Lun, 16/11/2015 - 12:53                 







                                             Il faccia a faccia tra *Barack Obama* e* Vladimir Putin* a margine del G20 di Antalya non è stato risolutivo. 









Tra il Cremlino e la Casa Bianca persistono forti differenze.  Un abisso incolmabile emerso già ieri al termine dell'incontro e che  oggi viene confermato da Dmitri Peskov. "La Russia e l’Occidente hanno capito la necessità di cooperare nella lotta al *terrorismo* internazionale - ha spiegato il protavoce del Cremlino - ma un accordo è impossibile perché l’*Occidente* è diviso nei suoi approcci alla lotta a questo fenomeno".
Si  apre oggi ad Antalya, in Turchia, la seconda giornata del G20. Un  summit dominato dal tema del terrorismo, che ha terminato la prima  giornata, mentre ancora era in corso la cena di lavoro dedicata alla  sicurezza e alla crisi degli *immigrati*, con la notizia  dei raid aerei francesi su Raqqa, la capitale dello Stato islamico in  Siria. Dieci cacciabombardieri francesi sono decollati simultaneamente  da Giordania e Emirati Arabi Uniti. Il ministero della Difesa di Parigi  ha indicato tra gli obiettivi colpiti nei raid un centro di comando, una  struttura di reclutamento di *jihadisti*, depositi di  munizioni e un campo di addestramento. La missione è stata portata a  termine in coordinamento con le forze degli Stati Uniti. I problemi,  però, restano. Il breve faccia a faccia tra Putin e Obama non ha sortito  gli effetti sperati. "Sarebbe assolutamente irrealistico  aspettarsi che un incontro di 20 minuti possa comportare una svolta ma  il colloquio è stato sicuramente costruttivo", fa notare Peskov che, però, apprezza dell'*Unione europea* il tentativo di comprendere la necessità di questa cooperazione. "Ma  raggiungere un accordo tra la Russia e l’Occidente è impossibile perché  non esiste un’idea di Occidente, ogni Paese ha la propria posizione e  il proprio atteggiamento verso i diversi segmenti del problema della  lotta al terrorismo - spiega ancora - se pensate che l’Occidente sia  unito nei suoi approcci al 100% vi sbagliate".
Dopo il faccia a faccia con Obama, Putin ha continuato gli incontri bilaterali. In mattinata ha visto il premier inglese *David Cameron* a cui ha ribadito la necessità di "unire le forze nella lotta contro il terrorismo".  Le relazioni tra la Russia e il Regno Unito non stanno vivendo il  migliore dei periodi. Ma Putin ha cercato di stemperare le tensioni  ammettendo un po' di ripresa, anche grazie alla commissione  intergovernativa. "Ora - ha aggiunto - è necessario analizzare  quanto è stato fatto in precedenza, guardare al futuro e delineare piani  di sviluppo specifici". Subito dopo è stata la volta del premier *Matteo Renzi*.





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo...dente-diviso-accordo-impossibile-1194888.html


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> invece il nazismo fa parecchi proseliti nel radicalismo islamico.   indovina per quale motivo.


Sì è da mo'
e Netanihau lo sa bene
ma mi permetto di dire che è appiccicaticcio
l'antisemitismo arabo è un po' diverso dall'antisemitismo europeo
ha più possibilità di venire culturalmente inglobato l'islamismo tra i neonazisti che il nazismo tra islamisti


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì è da mo'
> e Netanihau lo sa bene
> ma mi permetto di dire che è appiccicaticcio
> l'antisemitismo arabo è un po' diverso dall'antisemitismo europeo
> ha più possibilità di venire culturalmente inglobato l'islamismo tra i neonazisti che il nazismo tra islamisti


di nazisti convertiti all'islam (soprattutto sciita) ne conosco diversi


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> avendo a che fare per lavoro coi militari, mi sento di poter dire questo.
> 
> questi non hanno veramente idea *di quali potrebbero essere le implicazioni a mediolungo termine di questa follia.*


se per questo nemmeno le forzature contro la Russia... ben più pericolose, secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> di nazisti convertiti all'islam (soprattutto sciita) ne conosco diversi


io uno solo, sciita anche lui.


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> di nazisti convertiti all'islam (soprattutto sciita) ne conosco diversi


Io nessuno e sono a posto così


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Solo per questo WE, non farti scappare l'occasione che potrebbe essere irripetibile.
> 
> Il terrorismo non si può combattere. Puoi ottenere qualcosa in termini di maggiore sicurezza ma al prezzo di uno stato di polizia che controlla tutto. Prendi Israele, sono maniacali sulla sicurezza, ma il risultato qual'è? Il terrorismo si combatte solo con il dialogo, e si previene evitando di affossare dei leader fomentando delle rivolte. Fino a non molto tempo fa gli attentati erano molto diradati nel tempo. Quest'anno sono molto frequenti, dai due di Parigi, all'aereo russo. Temo che dovremo conviverci cercando intanto la soluzione che non sia ancora quella di bombardarli.
> 
> ...


nemmeno a me piacciono le leggi speciali, e con le legge Reale purtroppo ci sono andate di mezzo persone che non c'entravano nulla, tuttavia possiamo dire che ha funzionato e anche che è stata tolta una volta cessato il pericolo, il che è secondo me esattamente quello che dalle legge speciali dobbiamo aspettarci, infatti mica siamo diventati uno stato di polizia, si tratta solo di rinunciare ad alcuni diritti a fronte di maggior sicurezza, del resto molte regole sono già cambiate, basti pensare alle procedure per salire in aereo prima e dopo l'11 settembre

i rifugiati nella maggioranza dei casi non c'entrano nulla, tuttavia alla prova dei fatti qualche terrorista tra di loro c'è, e non vedo come potrebbero essere meno umane le autorità se non elargiscono loro telefonini come se piovesse, per poi forse arrivare a doverli intercettare tutti, un'assurdità!...ripeto: scappare dalle guerre va bene, telefonare o connettersi con chiunque come pare a loro, secondo me NO


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io nessuno e sono a posto così


:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

quoto Nob in tutto il 3d.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sdrammatizziamo.
> Sono in metro e qui già è partito il toto attentato. Sembra quando ci stanno i mondiali :rotfl: che non si sente altro nei mezzi de "no secondo me gioca col 4/4/2" "no macché mette tizio dietro le punte" :rotfl: tutti allenatori! Ora c è il:
> "no vabbè ma ieri alla fontana di trevi c erano 2000 persone lo fanno li sai che strage?" "Macchè questi puntano al Vaticano proprio , il mercoledì dell'udienza" "e qui sotto no? Cioè pensate alla metro"
> Non è partita la psicosi collettiva noooo mazza :up:


Se almeno qualcuno sapesse come fare giocare meglio i brocchi che abbiamo la nazionale non avrebbe perso con il Belgio.
Altro che avere chiaro come gestire la politica internazionale!
Già è difficile barcamenarsi nelle assemblee condominiali!


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se almeno qualcuno sapesse come fare giocare meglio i brocchi che abbiamo la nazionale non avrebbe perso con il Belgio.
> Altro che avere chiaro come gestire la politica internazionale!
> Già è difficile barcamenarsi nelle assemblee condominiali!


eh...è partito il toto attentato sul serio. a parte la mia sdrammatizzazione.

 oggi ero a mensa e non si parla d'altro, le parole che si odono a mezza bocca sono "kalashnikov - bomba - papa -udienza mercoledì - metro - termini - auditorium - io me butto de sotto se è"..

non ci si riesce a non pensare. di essere i prossimi, dico.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh...è partito il toto attentato sul serio. a parte la mia sdrammatizzazione.
> 
> oggi ero a mensa e non si parla d'altro, le parole che si odono a mezza bocca sono "kalashnikov - bomba - papa -udienza mercoledì - metro - termini - auditorium - io me butto de sotto se è"..
> 
> non ci si riesce a non pensare. di essere i prossimi, dico.


A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
Chissà in Francia e a Parigi quante persone sono morte nel fine settimana per incidenti vari, e da noi?
Il terrorismo aumenta in modo minimo queste morti drammatiche.
Però la percezione è che ci sia un aumento enorme.
La paura e i discorsi confusi e le reazioni scomposte sono l'obiettivo vero di chi organizza questi eventi.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> *Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
> *Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...



non c'è nulla da fare, l'attentato fa più paura. a livello proprio psicologico. l'incidente è appunto "incidente", ovvero casuale, inaspettato... così come la caduta nel tombino o l'incidente domestico. ma pensare che c'è qualcuno di reale e fisico che sta concretamente organizzando di venire a sparare dentro il ristorante dove sei a cena, fa più paura.

poi che l'effetto sia uguale è chiaro..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> *Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?*
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...


Che l'incidente è appunto un incidente
L'attentato è sapere che c'è qualcuno che non vede l'ora di ammazzarmi (generico)


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...


a questo punto mi domando come mai non ci siamo tenuti le br o i nar, e a cosa servano il codice stradale e le cinture di sicurezza:singleeye:
Brunetta nel nostro diritto penale esistono anche i reati di pericolo, per i quali la soglia di punibilità si "abbassa" al solo aver provocato un pericolo...buttiamo via pure quelli? e per inciso, se ce li abbiamo vuol dire che il nostro diritto, che è una convenzione frutto della nostra civiltà, è sensibile a queste cose e infatti si è evoluto per cercare di evitarle


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che l'incidente è appunto un incidente
> L'attentato è sapere che c'è qualcuno che non vede l'ora di ammazzarmi (generico)


quoto aggiungendo che mettendoci alla guida di un auto,o prendendo un treno od un aereo abbiamo/ci assumiamo un rischio chiamiamolo "calcolato"; una pizza con amici al ristorante non rientra a mio avviso tra i rischi "calcolabili",piuttosto allora parlerei di destino.


----------



## Falcor (16 Novembre 2015)




----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10896


bella questa....  la fecero per il #jesuischarlie


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...


vero che non abbiamo statistiche sottomano, ma che nell'arco di una serata muoiano 132 persone in incidenti stradali a Parigi tenderei a dubitarne.

manco nelle periferie di Caracas ne morirebbero così tanti in una sera.

l'obbiettivo del Daesh è far presente quanto sia molle il sistema di difesa francese, anche e soprattutto ricordando che a giugno in Francia ci saranno gli Europei di calcio.   e lì non ci sarà soltanto Parigi da controllare.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...


non si chiamerebbe terrorismo.
allora come molti dicono, la migliore risposta è la quotidianità e la ripresa totale della vita normale 
questo per chi non è coinvolto nel lutto
mi ha colpito la madre di valeria che dice _mia figlia mancherà all'italia_
in effetti dall'inzio hanno parlato di questa ragazza come di una persona speciale....ma lo sono tutti 
nella  comprensione per il grande dolore mi è sembrato arrogante


----------



## Spot (16 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10896


Adoro Don Alemanno.
Ce n'è un'altra... fatta in questi giorni


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si chiamerebbe terrorismo.
> allora come molti dicono, la migliore risposta è la quotidianità e la ripresa totale della vita normale
> questo per chi non è coinvolto nel lutto
> mi ha colpito la madre di valeria che dice _mia figlia mancherà all'italia_
> ...


La migliore risposta è la ripresa della quotidianità e della normalità, sicuramente come dici tu per chi ha subito un lutto o è rimasto ferito non è così normale.
Mi viene da aggiungere - quoto te ma non parlo di te ovviamente- che è anche facile parlare di "non facciamoci prendere dalla paura" per chi vive a Retrosi frazione di Amatrice provincia di Rieti, tipo. Come ho scritto più volte a Ryoga, nessuno si licenzia e nessuno cambia vita e ci mancherebbe ma non avere un briciolo di paura nel compiere i tragitti quotidiani in zone sensibili non credo sia possibile.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si chiamerebbe terrorismo.
> allora come molti dicono,* la migliore risposta è la quotidianità e la ripresa totale della vita normale *
> questo per chi non è coinvolto nel lutto
> mi ha colpito la madre di valeria che dice _mia figlia mancherà all'italia_
> ...


boh a me a questo punto non darebbero fastidio più controlli, posti di blocco, intercettazioni etc., che in tempi più ordinari sono una menata pazzesca


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me a questo punto non darebbero fastidio più controlli, posti di blocco, intercettazioni etc., che in tempi più ordinari sono una menata pazzesca


nemmeno a me.
parlavo di quotidianità nel riprendere la stessa vita di prima cercando di passare sopra alla paura di frequentare posti a rischio presunto


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla.  infatti il discorso dell'empatia non ha senso.     non dobbiamo cercare di convincere questa gente che la democrazia è meglio.
> 
> basta ricordarsi del significato di Boko Haram per capire che il problema può avere soluzione solo nella sparizione di una determinata cultura.    il che non vuol dire eliminare un miliardo e mezzo di musulmani, attenzione.
> 
> vuol dire prendere atto che questi non vogliono vivere all'occidentale.   punto.


Cosa vuol dire vivere all'occidentale?


----------



## Ecate (16 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire vivere all'occidentale?


Non sottomettersi alla religione


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemmeno a me.
> parlavo di quotidianità nel riprendere la stessa vita di prima cercando di passare sopra alla paura di frequentare posti a rischio presunto



come in seguito allo scandalo mp "difficilissimi" da aprire??


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

AUSTRALIA DA' LEZIONE DI CIVILTA' A TUTTO L'OCCIDENTE!!
Ai musulmani che vogliono vivere secondo la legge della Sharia Islamica, recentemente è stato detto di lasciare l’Australia, questo allo scopo di prevenire e evitare eventuali attacchi terroristici.
Il primo ministro John Howard ha scioccato alcuni musulmani australiani dichiarando:
GLI IMMIGRATI NON AUSTRALIANI DEVONO ADATTARSI!
“Prendere o lasciare, sono stanco che questa nazione debba preoccuparsi di sapere se offendiamo alcuni individui o la loro cultura. La nostra cultura si è sviluppata attraverso lotte, vittorie, conquiste portate avanti da milioni di uomini e donne che hanno ricercato la libertà.
La nostra lingua ufficiale è l’INGLESE, non lo spagnolo, il libanese, l’arabo, il cinese, il giapponese, o qualsiasi altra lingua. Di conseguenza, se desiderate far parte della nostra società, imparatene la lingua!
La maggior parte degli Australiani crede in Dio. Non si tratta di obbligo di cristianesimo, d’influenza della destra o di pressione politica, ma è un fatto, perché degli uomini e delle donne hanno fondato questa nazione su dei principi cristiani e questo è ufficialmente insegnato. E’ quindi appropriato che questo si veda sui muri delle nostre scuole. Se Dio vi offende, vi suggerisco allora di prendere in considerazione un’altre parte del mondo come vostro paese di accoglienza, perché Dio fa parte delle nostra cultura. Noi accetteremo le vostre credenze senza fare domande. Tutto ciò che vi domandiamo è di accettare le nostre, e di vivere in armonia pacificamente con noi.
Questo è il NOSTRO PAESE; la NOSTRA TERRA e il NOSTRO STILE DI VITA. E vi offriamo la possibilità di approfittare di tutto questo. Ma se non fate altro che lamentarvi, prendervela con la nostra bandiera, il nostro impegno, le nostre credenze cristiane o il nostro stile di vita, allora vi incoraggio fortemente ad approfittare di un’altra grande libertà australiana: IL DIRITTO AD ANDARVENE. Se non siete felici qui, allora PARTITE. Non vi abbiamo forzati a venire qui, siete voi che avete chiesto di essere qui. Allora rispettate il paese che Vi ha accettati”.

Condivido ogni singola parola


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> La migliore risposta è la ripresa della quotidianità e della normalità, sicuramente come dici tu per chi ha subito un lutto o è rimasto ferito non è così normale.
> Mi viene da aggiungere - quoto te ma non parlo di te ovviamente- che è anche facile parlare di "non facciamoci prendere dalla paura" per chi vive a Retrosi frazione di Amatrice provincia di Rieti, tipo. Come ho scritto più volte a Ryoga, nessuno si licenzia e nessuno cambia vita e ci mancherebbe ma non avere un briciolo di paura nel compiere i tragitti quotidiani in zone sensibili non credo sia possibile.


Stra-Quoto!


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

*Farfalla*

Ha senso, quello che apprendo dall'articolo sul punto di vista degli australiani. 
Spesso quando noi, per turismo o per lavoro,  andiamo nel paesi islamici,  siamo tenuti a rispettare le loro regole anche se siamo di Fede cristiana. 

Sono appena stata in iran e mi sono dovuta coprire tutta. 
Va bene, ci mancherebbe. ...sono io la visitatrice. ...

Pero' a questo punto. ...quello che chiedono gli australiani è giusto.


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Stra-Quoto!


C è una tipa su Twitter che posta ogni 3 secondi "il giubileo non si tocca" "nulla deve cambiare" "non ci fate paura" "il terrore non deve vincere" e twitta dalla provincia di Asti. Cioè facile fa gli eroi senza paura così...


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> AUSTRALIA DA' LEZIONE DI CIVILTA' A TUTTO L'OCCIDENTE!!
> Ai musulmani che vogliono vivere secondo la legge della Sharia Islamica, recentemente è stato detto di lasciare l’Australia, questo allo scopo di prevenire e evitare eventuali attacchi terroristici.
> Il primo ministro John Howard ha scioccato alcuni musulmani australiani dichiarando:
> GLI IMMIGRATI NON AUSTRALIANI DEVONO ADATTARSI!
> ...


Condivido abbastanza.
Se questo discorso lo facesse Renzie il giorno dopo scoppierebbe un casino indicibile.
Tengo a precisare inoltre che qualsiasi prsona entri in Australia è sottoposta ad una seria analisi dal punto di vista penale ed economico, per la capacità di mantenersi e non fare casini.
Eppure nessuno si sogna di dire che l' Australia è un paese incivile, è un paese sovrano, ecco tutto.

Però Howard non dovrebbe dimenticare cio che i coloni bianchi hanno fatto agli aboregeni.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> C è una tipa su Twitter che posta ogni 3 secondi "il giubileo non si tocca" "nulla deve cambiare" "non ci fate paura" "il terrore non deve vincere" e twitta dalla provincia di Asti. Cioè facile fa gli eroi senza paura così...


Appunto.
E' ovvio che uno continuera' a prendere I treni che deve,  le metropolitane ect....
Pero' il pensiero non puoi cancellarlo, Sopratutto se vivi nei posti dove hanno detto che hanno intenzione di colpire. 
Certo....se c'è qualche maratona, col cavolo che ci partecipo. 
Dove posso, evito. 
Se poi deve capitare,  si sa che capita lo stesso.


----------



## spleen (16 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo non basta ma è già in comune.
> *Sull'identità: non esiste identità abbastanza forte da contrapporre al fanatismo*.
> Si dovrebbe minare il consenso che ruota attorno ad esso.
> Quando senti musulmani tolleranti verso gli attentati nel mondo occidentale perché abituati nei loro paesi a queste realtà da decenni comprendi che vi è terreno facile per la sopravvivenza gli estremismi.
> ...


Ed è prorio questo invece secondo me il modo di contrapporsi.
Io ho abbastanza chiaro chi sono e in che mondo voglio vivere, o se preferisci  quello nel quale non voglio assolutamente vivere.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E' ovvio che uno continuera' a prendere I treni che deve,  le metropolitane ect....
> Pero' il pensiero non puoi cancellarlo, Sopratutto se vivi nei posti dove hanno detto che hanno intenzione di colpire.
> Certo....se c'è qualche maratona, col cavolo che ci partecipo.
> ...


È logico avere paura, è naturale. Mi ricordo che quando successe l'attacco terroristico in Spagna vivevo a Napoli e ogni volta che andavo in metro o stavo in un posto affollato la mente tornava sempre li... e ce n'è voluto per scordarmene. Non si può biasimare chi ha paura. Loro lo sanno bene il  circolo di paura in cui  hanno inserito intere popolazioni...


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A regà il problema non è di nazioni, chi si fa' i suoi interessi o chi contro chi, è un problema di visione di una società del futuro che qualcuno immagina in modo irrazionale ancorata a principi medievali. Non serve che arrivino, ce li abbiamo già in casa, debbono solo decidere eventualmente se e come muoversi, e come qualsiasi altro conflito ideologico (perchè di questo si tratta) finirà solo con la completa sconfitta di uno o l'altro modo di intendere la libertà.
> Qualsiasi società si basa su due cose, identità e principi condivisi. Vorrei sottolineare che con questa gente non condividiamo niente, non condividiamo la nostra complessissima identità culturale nè i valori che queste persone, catapultate da noi da sistemi poco più che tribali, portano.
> Cominceranno a cambiare le cose forse quando saremo noi, un po' più convinti e consapevoli di quello che siamo, un po più consapevolmente e laicamente convinti che le nostre libertà contano perchè sono la nostra vera identità.
> Certo mi risulta difficile sperarlo, quando maestre di scuola annullano persino visite ad una mostra aristica, ( mostra artistica, storica, non funzione religiosa) in nome di un politicamente corretto che risulta scorretto e irrispetttoso solo verso la nostra identità.
> A meno che non si consideri, come adesso succede, valore comune il sistema economico ma ci vuole ben poco per capire che non basta di certo.




condivido ogni parola, la questione è tutta qui, ma molti, troppi, non la vogliono assolutamente vedere


----------



## banshee (16 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E' ovvio che uno continuera' a prendere I treni che deve,  le metropolitane ect....
> Pero' il pensiero non puoi cancellarlo, Sopratutto se vivi nei posti dove hanno detto che hanno intenzione di colpire.
> Certo....se c'è qualche maratona, col cavolo che ci partecipo.
> ...


D'accordissimo. Quest'anno magari eviterò di andare a vedere il presepe a San Pietro, di girare per le bancarelle e simili...poi chiaro che a lavoro ci vado  e i mezzi li prendo sempre.
Se poi deve capitare....come diciamo io ed i miei amici, oh salutamose bene tutti i giorni :rotfl:


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Oggi gli illuminati, supportati da qualche sociologo, ci fanno sapere che è tutta una questione di francese-che-ammazza-francese: lo stragista del Bataclan, tale Mostefai, è (formalmente) francese e fa parte della classe media francese, viveva nella villetta coi nanetti da giardino, salutava sempre, aveva l'abbonamento per vedere la Champions League, i soprammobili Thun, si lamentava del cambio franco/euro e via dicendo ma, poverino, è la crisi della politica e la perdita di valori dell'occidente che è non riuscita a dare un senso alla sua vita. Come se "risiedere" e "far parte/sentirsi parte di una Nazione" siano la stessa cosa e una questione di chi emette il tuo passaporto.
> 
> Quello che omettono di dire è che questa "classe media" è quella artificiale, indotta, falsa, che zecche e boldrinove vogliono istituire de facto anche qui in Italia con una immigrazione indiscriminata a colpi di asili politici, 35 euro al giorno, telefonini, schede ricaricabili, alberghi, ecc. a spese (economiche e sociali) della vera classe media che ha sempre tirato il carretto di questo Paese costruendo generazione dopo generazione infrastrutture e carrettiere, welfare e assistenzialismo, ospedali e malasanità, scuola laica e crocifissi, tartassati e babypensionati, Bolzano e Locri, eccellenze e nepotismi, efficienza e corruzione, Brusca e Falcone, bestemmiatori veneti e influenze del Vaticano, valori e disvalori e in tutto ciò ha trovato un equilibrio.
> 
> Il paradosso di questo incubo, la vera chicca che farebbe imbracciare la forca ai nostri nonni, è l'ossequio peloso verso tutto ciò che è antitetico a noi e il rifiuto sdegnoso verso tutto ciò che ci appartiene dalla notte dei tempi e che è il nostro DNA.



QUOTO


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che questo sia proprio l'effetto desiderato del terrorismo.
> Ogni giorno potremmo essere investiti da un camion o cadere in un tombino.
> *Che differenza c'è morire per un incidente o per un attentato?*
> Voglio dire che l'effetto per il singolo è uguale.
> ...





abbastanza condivisibile il ragionamento sui numeri dei morti, statisticamente, e l'effetto psicosi collettiva, vero obbiettivo ricercato dal terrorismo di qualunque colore e ovunque nel mondo
ma credo ci sia una enorme differenza tra morire per un incidente e morire per un attentato, per chi muore e per chi resta, per il significato di quella morte

pensiamo ai morti del terrorismo nero e rosso degli anni di piombo, tanto per fare un esempio a caso

non è lo stesso, affatto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> abbastanza condivisibile il ragionamento sui numeri dei morti, statisticamente, e l'effetto psicosi collettiva, vero obbiettivo ricercato dal terrorismo di qualunque colore e ovunque nel mondo
> ma credo ci sia una enorme differenza tra morire per un incidente e morire per un attentato, per chi muore e per chi resta, per il significato di quella morte
> 
> pensiamo ai morti del terrorismo nero e rosso degli anni di piombo, tanto per fare un esempio a caso
> ...


Non è lo stesso per il significato che ha e per quello che gli si attribuisce, dopo.

Ma non c'è differenza per me se muoio sotto un tir o per una bomba, per questo non bisogna farsi spaventare dal terrorismo.
Infatti negli anni delle stragi si viveva normalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

la dichiarazione che ho postato sembra essere non veritiera. Peccato perché come ho detto condivido ogni parola e mi piacerebbe vivere in un stato che pensa questo dell'immigrazione. 
Guardò spesso su Sky un programma registrato negli aereoporti australiani. Be se fanno veramente  quei controlli sarebbe il mio stato ideale


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è lo stesso per il significato che ha e per quello che gli si attribuisce, dopo.
> 
> Ma non c'è differenza per me se muoio sotto un tir o per una bomba, per questo non bisogna farsi spaventare dal terrorismo.
> Infatti negli anni delle stragi si viveva normalmente.


beh, non proprio.
in quegli anni qui a Torino era molto pesante l'aria, morti e i gambizzati erano all'ordine del giorno, le tensioni, i cortei, i lacrimogeni... avere la Digos che perquisiva gli studenti dentro al liceo e ci trovava le P38... non è normale, essere fermati e perquisiti per strada, a me ragazza è successo, alle 8 del mattino 
vedere a 16 anni il rogo dell'Angelo Azzurro a pochi metri dalla scuola che frequentavo... è orribile
ma non voglio andare O.T.

morire per una bomba che mi dilania mentre sono al supermercato o sul treno, vuol dire che qualcuno _ha voluto ammazzarmi per quello che rappresento_, non per quello che sono, non per la mia distrazione, non per un suo colpo di sonno o tasso alcolemico esagerato


----------



## Flavia (16 Novembre 2015)

in questo scenario così confuso
è apparso il jolly: Anonymous
non è uno, ma tanti
forse non faranno nulla, o forse si
ma...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> beh, non proprio.
> in quegli anni qui a Torino era molto pesante l'aria, morti e i gambizzati erano all'ordine del giorno, le tensioni, i cortei, i lacrimogeni... avere la Digos che perquisiva gli studenti dentro al liceo e ci trovava le P38... non è normale, essere fermati e perquisiti per strada, a me ragazza è successo, alle 8 del mattino
> vedere a 16 anni il rogo dell'Angelo Azzurro a pochi metri dalla scuola che frequentavo... è orribile
> ma non voglio andare O.T.
> ...


A Milano era peggio.
Però si vive e non ci si fa spaventare dal terrorismo.
Una mia amica è una vittima (sopravvissuta) di piazza Fontana. Siamo sempre uscite di giorno e di notte.
Anche così è stato vinto il terrorismo.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> la dichiarazione che ho postato sembra essere non veritiera. Peccato perché come ho detto condivido ogni parola e mi piacerebbe vivere in un stato che pensa questo dell'immigrazione.
> Guardò spesso su Sky un programma registrato negli aereoporti australiani. Be se fanno veramente  quei controlli sarebbe il mio stato ideale


mia sorella ha chiesto e ottenuto la cittadinanza anche per evitare di uscire ed entrare passando dalla dogana intercontinentale,  che è una menata pazzesca, soprattutto al ritorno con sulle spalle un giorno di voli
tra l'altro la concessione della cittadinanza non è stata uno scherzo, ma anzi ha dovuto sostenere un esame di storia (vabbè, facile) ma sopratutto  di diritto, sia pubblico che privato che penale, e solo dopo aver passato gli esami ha potuto giurare
poi gli australiani è da anni che tengono sulle isolette attorno all'Australia, che non sono loro, chi vorrebbe immigrare, mandando dei sussidi, in pratica pagano per non far entrare
per quanto riguarda i musulmani, hanno a suo tempo accolto parecchi libanesi decenni fa, e con gli anni se ne sono pentiti, perchè non si sono voluti integrare...insomma da loro uno come Salvini sarebbe considerato tipo un dispensatore di ovvietà


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A Milano era peggio.
> Però si vive e non ci si fa spaventare dal terrorismo.
> Una mia amica è una vittima (sopravvissuta) di piazza Fontana. Siamo sempre uscite di giorno e di notte.
> Anche così è stato vinto il terrorismo.


In parte ti do ragione, però c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo... nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidentali, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante. 
Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


----------



## Alessandra (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, però c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo... nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidentali, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
> Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante.
> Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


Già.  Questi il tritolo se lo mettono addosso.  E' più difficile prevedere questo tipo di attentati.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, però *c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo.*.. nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidentali, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
> Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante.
> Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


tuttavia gli effetti possono essere simili (a parte appunto la morte volontaria dell'attentatore), e cioè uccidere più gente possibile, a casaccio, quindi in luoghi affollati etc.
poi noi occidentali, o meglio italiani, abbiamo una certa abitudine alla morte dei "cattivi", tipo i mafiosi o camorristi che si ammazzano tra di loro non hanno mai fatto scalpore, fanno scalpore le morti di gente che non c'entra nulla...
questi isis invece secondo me fanno impressione perchè sembrano fatti con lo stampino, sembrano non avere una propria autonomia di pensiero, anche in un momento delicato e difficile come la morte, sembrano dei robot tutti uguali


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia gli effetti possono essere simili (a parte appunto la morte volontaria dell'attentatore), e cioè uccidere più gente possibile, a casaccio, quindi in luoghi affollati etc.
> poi noi occidentali, o meglio italiani, abbiamo una certa abitudine alla morte dei "cattivi", tipo i mafiosi o camorristi che si ammazzano tra di loro non hanno mai fatto scalpore, fanno scalpore le morti di gente che non c'entra nulla...
> questi isis invece secondo me fanno impressione perchè sembrano fatti con lo stampino, sembrano non avere una propria autonomia di pensiero, anche in un momento delicato e difficile come la morte, sembrano dei robot tutti uguali




sì, sembrano dei droni di carne telecomandati da un'ideologia di morte


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, però c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo... nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidentali, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
> Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante.
> Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


Vere queste riflessioni.
Ma nel concreto cambia poco.
Io sono per vivere.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, però c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo... nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidentali, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
> Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante.
> Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


Oddio a piazza della loggia, a Bologna han messo bombe, bei vigliacchi se vogliamo pure loro, per non parlare dell'italicus


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio a piazza della loggia, a Bologna han messo bombe, bei vigliacchi se vogliamo pure loro, per non parlare dell'italicus


Non parlavo di vigliaccheria, quella era sconfinata... infatti nessuno si faceva saltare in aria, mettevano la bomba e scappavano. Che poi il terrorismo bombarolo era di matrice fascista-repubblica italiana, le br puntavano il bersaglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non parlavo di vigliaccheria, quella era sconfinata... infatti nessuno si faceva saltare in aria, mettevano la bomba e scappavano. Che poi il terrorismo bombarolo era di matrice fascista, le br puntavano il bersaglio.


Si, be se dovessi morire in un attentato gradirei saltasse in aria anche chi mi ammazza. Così....come ultimo desiderio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, be se dovessi morire in un attentato *gradirei saltasse in aria anche chi mi ammazza. *Così....come ultimo desiderio.


che poi sono pure felici di farlo... questi decerebrati sono convinti che Allah stia lì ad aspettarli a braccia aperte


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi sono pure felici di farlo... questi decerebrati sono convinti che Allah stia lì ad aspettarli a braccia aperte


Eh lo so, secondo loro è un onore. :singleeye:


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me a questo punto non darebbero fastidio più controlli, posti di blocco, intercettazioni etc., che in tempi più ordinari sono una menata pazzesca


Sono cose che quando si percepisce la reale entità di una minaccia non danno più fastidio.
Ci si abitua addirittura volentieri a passare attraverso il metal detector e a farsi perquisire per fare un giretto al centro commerciale. Iniziano pure a girare le scatole se l'uomo della sicurezza è troppo svogliato. 
I fastidi diventano altri.
Il nervosismo che sale quando c'è ressa all'aperto, per esempio. Non ti abbandona più, neanche in spiaggia a Rimini.  L'ossessione di non lasciare incustoditi oggetti grossi che possono essere sospetti... Il non poter abbandonare uno zaino su di un muretto dieci minuti, anche uno zaino con scarpe da ginnastica e maglietta puzzone del calcio mentre accompagni tuo figlio alla toilette, sennò può essere che blocchino la strada e un robottino te lo polverizzi. La maschera antigas per tutta la famiglia. Devi cambiare i filtri ogni tot. È un po' come una rottura di palle che sai essere inutile ma non si sa mai. 
E così anche i bambini hanno la loro e sembrano dei piccoli formichieri. E la provano perché si deve fare e gli devi pure spiegare perché. Ed è fastidio. E i vetri e le finestre sempre chiuse anche d'estate se sei a piano terra, con l'aria condizionata che costa un botto perché dal vicino tre anni fa sono entrati. E i turni di notte di guardia intorno al quartiere, che se non c'è nessuno col porto d'armi in famiglia una notte al mese devi pagare qualcuno per farlo. 
Questi sono alcuni fastidi che si devono sopportare quando i livelli di allarme sono davvero alti.


----------



## spleen (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi sono pure felici di farlo... questi decerebrati sono convinti che Allah stia lì *ad aspettarli a braccia aperte*


:calcio:Gli venisse qualche dubbio, a sti imbecilli.
Questo è una dimostrazione pratica di come il cervello possa andare in pappa per autoconvincimento se una persona non ascolta e coltiva anche i suoi dubbi.


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2015)

non so se anche voi vi siete domandati che fine abbia fatto quella donna che era appesa a una finestra del teatro, con un uomo che la teneva
è incinta e si è salvata grazie a uno sconosciuto


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non sottomettersi alla religione


Perché questa è "religione"?
Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?

Un ciellino non è occidentale?
Un testimone di Geova? Un mormone?
Il Papa non è occidentale?
Un patriarca?
Il Monte Athos non è occidentale?

Questo non è uno scontro culturale o religioso ma una guerra di potere, in cui determinati gruppi  tentano di portare avanti un disegno ben preciso, utilizzando piuttosto che le ideologie come un tempo motivi pseudoreligiosi come collante, trucchetto che non ci è ignoto (lo abbiamo messo in pratica spesso anche noi. Addirittura i Romani adoravano i loro imperatori come dei. E il disegno di un Impero è sempre presente sui libri di storia, che sia quello Ottomano o quello Asburgico o il pangermanesimo di Hitler). Non avendo la possibilità di usare i nostri armamenti legali e fare guerre ufficiali, usano spesso l'arma del terrorismo per portare avanti i loro disegni.
L'Isis noi occidentali sappiamo chi è e cosa vuole.
C'è addirittura su Wikipedia
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stato_Islamico
Poi c'è chi mescola tutto e mette insieme cose che non c'entrano niente tra loro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so se anche voi vi siete domandati che fine abbia fatto quella donna che era appesa a una finestra del teatro, con un uomo che la teneva
> è incinta e si è salvata grazie a uno sconosciuto


È una delle immagini che mi sono rimaste più impresse e sono felice che, a differenza di quegli uomini che si buttavano dalla torre l'11 settembre (c'è  quel fermo immagine di uno di loro con la gamba piegata e perfettamente verticale come se camminare nell'aria)lei e il suo bambino siano  vivi . E stata coraggiosa ...e quella gravidanza andrà  avanti nonostante il terrore.in fondo un simbolo


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, però c'è una bella differenza tra il terrorismo politico degli anni '70 e questo... nessuno brigatista o fascista si faceva saltare in aria volontariamente, *questi sfidano l'idea stessa di morte che abbiamo noi occidental*i, immolandosi in nome di un dio immaginario. E tendo a pensare che la religione sia solo una vernice che copra un nichilismo sconfinato, un gigantesco desiderio di morte.
> Credo che per l'inconscio di ognuno di noi tutto questo sia percepito come una sfida e un pericolo fortemente destabilizzante.
> Ci ributtano addosso i nostri morti, irridendo la nostra paura e il nostro dolore.


Sicuro?
Che mi dici dei Selbstopfer?

E del massacro di jonestown?  http://www.lastampa.it/2008/11/18/e...lla-storia-1VBHvMALbipu4PYkvUkgPK/pagina.html


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa è "religione"?
> Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?
> 
> Un ciellino non è occidentale?
> ...


Ti quoto per tutto il 3d.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vere queste riflessioni.
> Ma nel concreto cambia poco.
> Io sono per vivere.


A breve termine credo anche io che non cambierà molto.

A medio/lungo termine, il califfato non è Al Qaeda, i cui capi stavano nelle grotte. L'ISIS si è trovato nel momento storico ideale per realizzare un progetto che Bin Laden nemmeno si sognava: 1) governa (in senso stretto, con burocrazia, scuole, simulacri di sistema sanitario, ecc.) una zona grande il doppio dell'Italia, con mezzi militari che ha trovato, kamikaze invasati, petrolio, enclave in Libia ed Egitto e si prefigge di "convertire l'Europa" 2) Attrae fanatici dormienti che vivono in Europa e che aspettavano la terra promessa del califfato 3) A differenza del 2001/2003, nessun Paese è più disposto ad affrontare una guerra con truppe di terra, sia in termini economici, che di consenso, che di costi umani. 4) contro i nostri cani da guardia Saddam, Gheddafi, Mubarak, Ben Alì e Assad abbiamo aizzato la democrazia da export e le primavere arabe. 5) il nostro welfare e i nostri diritti civili sono oggi (e sono stati negli ultimi anni) il cavallo di Troia per infiltrare chiunque a cura e spese del nemico 6) nel mercato dei valori morali e degli ideali l'offerta dell'ISIS è ambiziosa ed è alternativa al relativismo occidentale 7) nelle comunità islamiche europee non c'è  opposizione: i fanatici non vengono isolati e non c'è delazione.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A breve termine credo anche io che non cambierà molto.
> 
> A medio/lungo termine, il califfato non è Al Qaeda, i cui capi stavano nelle grotte. L'ISIS si è trovato nel momento storico ideale per realizzare un progetto che Bin Laden nemmeno si sognava: 1) governa (in senso stretto, con burocrazia, scuole, simulacri di sistema sanitario, ecc.) una zona grande il doppio dell'Italia, con mezzi militari che ha trovato, kamikaze invasati, petrolio, enclave in Libia ed Egitto e si prefigge di "convertire l'Europa" 2) Attrae fanatici dormienti che vivono in Europa e che aspettavano la terra promessa del califfato 3) A differenza del 2001/2003, nessun Paese è più disposto ad affrontare una guerra con truppe di terra, sia in termini economici, che di consenso, che di costi umani. 4) contro i nostri cani da guardia Saddam, Gheddafi, Mubarak, Ben Alì e Assad abbiamo aizzato la democrazia da export e le primavere arabe. 5) il nostro welfare e i nostri diritti civili sono oggi (e sono stati negli ultimi anni) il cavallo di Troia per infiltrare chiunque a cura e spese del nemico 6) nel mercato dei valori morali e degli ideali l'offerta dell'ISIS è ambiziosa ed è alternativa al relativismo occidentale 7) nelle comunità islamiche europee non c'è  opposizione: i fanatici non vengono isolati e non c'è delazione.



Sì.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa è "religione"?
> Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?
> 
> Un ciellino non è occidentale?
> ...


la differenza c'è 
poi non è che i terroristi islamici siano più o meno cattivi di quelli neri o rossi o baschi o altoatesini
sono tutti cattivi uguali ma sono diversi
e l'adorazione dei romani per l'imperatore era tributo imposto alle popolazioni - alle minoranze soprattutto -
che faceva parte di una concezione politica ben precisa
che non aveva nulla di religioso e nulla di etnico
Credi quello che vuoi ma assimilati
se vuoi aggiungiamo il tuo dio al pantheon
ma sia ben chiaro che nel pantheon il tuo dio sarà un immigrato con tutti i diritti come tutti gli altri
e comunque, sopra di tutto c'è l'impero
quindi il gesto di turibolare la statua dell'imperatore lo devi fare
sennò significa che il tuo dio ti impedisce di assimilarti 
e a noi non va bene
di qui le persecuzioni a cristiani ed ebrei
molto diverso dall'isis
dal pangermanesimo
pure Dostoevskij aveva un sogno di panslavismo ed era roba diversa ancora
dopo sui testimoni di Geova & Co. ti rispondo meglio


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A breve termine credo anche io che non cambierà molto.
> 
> A medio/lungo termine, il califfato non è Al Qaeda, i cui capi stavano nelle grotte. L'ISIS si è trovato nel momento storico ideale per realizzare un progetto che Bin Laden nemmeno si sognava: 1) governa (in senso stretto, con burocrazia, scuole, simulacri di sistema sanitario, ecc.) una zona grande il doppio dell'Italia, con mezzi militari che ha trovato, kamikaze invasati, petrolio, enclave in Libia ed Egitto e si prefigge di "convertire l'Europa" 2) Attrae fanatici dormienti che vivono in Europa e che aspettavano la terra promessa del califfato 3) A differenza del 2001/2003, nessun Paese è più disposto ad affrontare una guerra con truppe di terra, sia in termini economici, che di consenso, che di costi umani. 4) contro i nostri cani da guardia Saddam, Gheddafi, Mubarak, Ben Alì e Assad abbiamo aizzato la democrazia da export e le primavere arabe. 5) il nostro welfare e i nostri diritti civili sono oggi (e sono stati negli ultimi anni) il cavallo di Troia per infiltrare chiunque a cura e spese del nemico 6) nel mercato dei valori morali e degli ideali l'offerta dell'ISIS è ambiziosa ed è alternativa al relativismo occidentale 7) nelle comunità islamiche europee non c'è  opposizione: i fanatici non vengono isolati e non c'è delazione.


Condivido ogni parola


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A breve termine credo anche io che non cambierà molto.
> 
> A medio/lungo termine, il califfato non è Al Qaeda, i cui capi stavano nelle grotte. L'ISIS si è trovato nel momento storico ideale per realizzare un progetto che Bin Laden nemmeno si sognava: 1) governa (in senso stretto, con burocrazia, scuole, simulacri di sistema sanitario, ecc.) una zona grande il doppio dell'Italia, con mezzi militari che ha trovato, kamikaze invasati, petrolio, enclave in Libia ed Egitto e si prefigge di "convertire l'Europa" 2) Attrae fanatici dormienti che vivono in Europa e che aspettavano la terra promessa del califfato 3) A differenza del 2001/2003, nessun Paese è più disposto ad affrontare una guerra con truppe di terra, sia in termini economici, che di consenso, che di costi umani. 4) contro i nostri cani da guardia Saddam, Gheddafi, Mubarak, Ben Alì e Assad abbiamo aizzato la democrazia da export e le primavere arabe. 5) il nostro welfare e i nostri diritti civili sono oggi (e sono stati negli ultimi anni) il cavallo di Troia per infiltrare chiunque a cura e spese del nemico 6) nel mercato dei valori morali e degli ideali l'offerta dell'ISIS è ambiziosa ed è alternativa al relativismo occidentale 7) nelle comunità islamiche europee non c'è  opposizione: i fanatici non vengono isolati e non c'è delazione.


quoto tuttavia non dimentichiamo che all'interno dello stesso islam siano da tempo riconosciute correnti fanatiche tipo salafiti e sciiti, vale a dire che è lo stesso ordinamento religioso che nel corso dei secoli è diventato così, è l'islam stesso che individua correnti pronte a combattere, non si è scoperta l'acqua calda...
poi è anche vero che su tutto l'islam regna l'oppressione contro le donne, e questa estate ad es. sono andati alla Mecca per lapidare il diavolo e sono rimasti schiacciati a centinaia, insomma robe allucinanti per una mente anche solo un minimo aperta al mondo


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Che mi dici dei Selbstopfer?
> 
> E del massacro di jonestown?  http://www.lastampa.it/2008/11/18/e...lla-storia-1VBHvMALbipu4PYkvUkgPK/pagina.html


ma anche Socrate e Nerone, uno con la cicuta e l'altro sulla spada... diciamo di si, sono sicuro


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa è "religione"?
> Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?
> 
> Un ciellino non è occidentale?
> ...


In ultima analisi ogni conflitto è riconducibile alla conquista del potere, ciò non toglie che questa resti uno scontro religioso-culturale tra due visioni contrapposte del mondo.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> la differenza c'è
> poi non è che i terroristi islamici siano più o meno cattivi di quelli neri o rossi o baschi o altoatesini
> sono tutti cattivi uguali ma sono diversi
> e l'adorazione dei romani per l'imperatore era tributo imposto alle popolazioni - alle minoranze soprattutto -
> ...


Certo che ci sono delle differenze, e anche tra l'Isis e i Saraceni ve ne sono, per dire.
Il concetto di base è che io ritengo un errore identificare Isis e fanatici di tal fatta con tutta la popolazione islamica.
Noi occidentali (concetto molto relativo e debole, ma spesso utilizzato in questi momenti) dovremmo coordinarci per isolare i gruppi estremisti e avvicinare la popolazione a noi.
Invece con i nostri avvoltoi della politica e del giornalismo (basta vedere il titolo di Libero o gli interventi di Salvini) diamo corpo ai moti di pancia e alle (anche legittime) paure oggi molto diffuse (molto più di solo 15 anni fa), creando un noi e un loro, che rende tutti più deboli. Non è una soluzione, ma almeno non si fa (in parte) il gioco del terrorismo.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In ultima analisi ogni conflitto è riconducibile alla conquista del potere, ciò non toglie che questa resti *uno scontro* religioso-culturale *tra due visioni contrapposte del mondo*.


E ci mancherebbe, altrimenti lo scontro non avrebbe motivazioni e giustificazioni.
Il nemico lo devi creare, prima di tutto.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che ci sono delle differenze, e anche tra l'Isis e i Saraceni ve ne sono, per dire.
> Il concetto di base è che io ritengo un errore identificare Isis e fanatici di tal fatta con tutta la popolazione islamica.
> Noi occidentali (concetto molto relativo e debole, ma spesso utilizzato in questi momenti) dovremmo coordinarci per isolare i gruppi estremisti e avvicinare la popolazione a noi.
> Invece con i nostri avvoltoi della politica e del giornalismo (basta vedere il titolo di Libero o gli interventi di Salvini) diamo corpo ai moti di pancia e alle (anche legittime) paure oggi molto diffuse (molto più di solo 15 anni fa), creando un noi e un loro, che rende tutti più deboli. Non è una soluzione, ma almeno non si fa (in parte) il gioco del terrorismo.


Differenze tra l'isis e i saraceni sì, purtroppo 

D'accordo con te sugli avvoltoi

sull'avvicinare la popolazione, per farlo bisogna conoscerla e bisogna volerlo da entrambe le parti
perché è nella lontananza, nella stessa necessità di avvicinare che si avverte il problema


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E ci mancherebbe, altrimenti lo scontro non avrebbe motivazioni e giustificazioni.
> *Il nemico lo devi creare, prima di tutto.*


... e poi amare e perdonare, almeno secondo la nostra religione. Una delle cose che non fa di me un cristiano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A breve termine credo anche io che non cambierà molto.
> 
> A medio/lungo termine, il califfato non è Al Qaeda, i cui capi stavano nelle grotte. L'ISIS si è trovato nel momento storico ideale per realizzare un progetto che Bin Laden nemmeno si sognava: 1) governa (in senso stretto, con burocrazia, scuole, simulacri di sistema sanitario, ecc.) una zona grande il doppio dell'Italia, con mezzi militari che ha trovato, kamikaze invasati, petrolio, enclave in Libia ed Egitto e si prefigge di "convertire l'Europa" 2) Attrae fanatici dormienti che vivono in Europa e che aspettavano la terra promessa del califfato 3) A differenza del 2001/2003, nessun Paese è più disposto ad affrontare una guerra con truppe di terra, sia in termini economici, che di consenso, che di costi umani. 4) contro i nostri cani da guardia Saddam, Gheddafi, Mubarak, Ben Alì e Assad abbiamo aizzato la democrazia da export e le primavere arabe. 5) il nostro welfare e i nostri diritti civili sono oggi (e sono stati negli ultimi anni) il cavallo di Troia per infiltrare chiunque a cura e spese del nemico 6) nel mercato dei valori morali e degli ideali l'offerta dell'ISIS è ambiziosa ed è alternativa al relativismo occidentale 7) nelle comunità islamiche europee non c'è  opposizione: i fanatici non vengono isolati e non c'è delazione.



perfetto

edit: questo è analizzare in modo critico e concreto.
si dovrebbe ragionare, discutere ed esporre così, non con i proclami facebook raffazzonati unendo brani della fallaci, stralci della dichiarazione di indipendenza delle colonie americane e fioretti di san francesco.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa è "religione"?
> Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?
> 
> Un ciellino non è occidentale?
> ...


il ciellino, il testimone di Geova, il mormone, lo scientologo e il fruttariano sono profondamente occidentali
sono tanto occidentali che talvolta, lo stesso pluralismo che permette l'esistenza di alcuni di loro gli è venuto a noia
c'è tanto di occidentale nel fatto che la società e il pensiero giudicato politicamente corretto difenda la mia libertà di aderire o meno a scientology o a CL o all'Islam
la società mi impone di rispettare alcune regole ispirate al principio per cui la mia libertà finisce nel punto in cui faccio male agli altri
dal turibolare la statua dell'imperatore sono stati fatti passi avanti


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2015)

*La verità scomoda di Putin*

"Al Isis soldi dai paesi del G20“

La Stampa

MAURIZIO MOLINARI
INVIATO AD ANTALYA
«Isis è finanziato da individui di 40 Paesi, inclusi alcuni membri del G20»: Vladimir Putin sceglie la chiusura del summit di Antalya per far sapere ai leader attorno al tavolo che la forza dello Stato Islamico è anche in una zona grigia di complicità finanziarie che include cittadini di molti Stati. Con un colpo di teatro, sono gli sherpa russi a consegnare alle altre delegazioni i «dati a nostra disposizione sul finanziamento dei terroristi». Si tratta di informazioni che il Dipartimento del Tesoro di Washington raccoglie dal 2013 ed hanno portato, nella primavera 2014, a pubblicare un rapporto che chiama in causa «donazioni private» da parte di cittadini del Qatar e dell’Arabia Saudita trasferite a Isis «attraverso il sistema bancario del Kuwait». 

IL RAPPORTO  
Un rapporto della «Brookings Institution» di Washington indica nei carenti controlli delle istituzioni finanziarie del Kuwait il vulnus che consente a tali fondi «privati» di arrivare a destinazione «nonostante i provvedimenti dei governi kuwaitiano, saudita e qatarino per bloccarli». Fuad Hussein, capo di gabinetto di Massoud Barzani leader del Kurdistan iracheno, ritiene che «molti Stati arabi del Golfo in passato hanno finanziato gruppi sunniti in Siria ed Iraq che sono confluiti in Isis o in Al Nusra consentendogli di acquistare armi e pagare stipendi». «Una delle ragioni per cui i Paesi del Golfo consentono tali donazioni private - aggiunge Mahmud Othman, ex deputato curdo a Baghdad - è per tenere questi terroristi lontani il più possibile da loro». David Phillips, ex alto funzionario del Dipartimento di Stato Usa ora alla Columbia University di New York, assicura: «Sono molti i ricchi arabi che giocano sporco, i loro governi affermano di combattere Isis mentre loro lo finanziano». L’ammiraglio James Stavridis, ex comandante supremo della Nato, li chiama «angeli investitori» i cui fondi «sono semi da cui germogliano i gruppi jihadisti» ed arrivano da «Arabia Saudita, Qatar ed Emirati». 

ARABIA SAUDITA  
L’Arabia Saudita appartiene al G20 ed è dunque probabile che la mossa di Putin abbia voluto mettere in imbarazzo il re Salman protagonista di una dichiarazione pubblica dai toni accesi contro i «terroristi diabolici da sconfiggere». Ma non è tutto perché fra i «singoli finanziatori di Isis» nelle liste del Cremlino c’è anche un cospicuo numero di turchi: sono nomi che in parte coincidono con quelli che le forze speciali Usa hanno trovato nella casa-bunker di Abu Sayyaf, il capo delle finanze di Isis ucciso in un raid avvenuto lo scorso maggio. Abu Sayyaf gestiva la vendita illegale di greggio e gas estratti nei territori dello Stato Islamico - con entrate stimate in 10 milioni al mese - e i trafficanti che la rendono possibile operano quasi sempre dal lato turco del confine siriano.  

LA TURCHIA  
Ankara assicura di aver rafforzato i controlli lungo la frontiera ma un alto ufficiale d’intelligence occidentale spiega che «la Turchia del Sud resta la maggior fonte di rifornimenti per Isis». «Ci sono oramai troppe persone coinvolte nel business nel sostegno agli estremisti in Turchia - conclude Jonathan Shanzer, ex analista di anti-terrorismo del Dipartimento del Tesoro Usa - e tornare completamente indietro è diventato assai difficile, esporrebbe Ankara a gravi rischi interni». Lo sgambetto di Putin è stato dunque anche a Recep Tayyp Erdogan, anfitrione del sum-mit.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questa è "religione"?
> Che differenza passa tra delle teste di cazzo occidentali che uccidono 85 persone in una stazione ferroviaria a Bologna o 17 in una banca a Milano e delle teste di cazzo non propriamente occidentali che uccidono 129 persone a Parigi?
> 
> Un ciellino non è occidentale?
> ...


non esiste una guerra monocausale.   questa non è solo una guerra con motivazioni economiche, ma anche culturali e religiose.

c'entra il controllo delle aree petrolifere quanto la condizione femminile, c'entra il rifiuto della società occidentale intesa come separazione tra religione e quella roba brutta chiamata stato come c'entra il rispetto del sacro.

Wikipedia va sempre preso con beneficio d'inventario su queste voci.


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> il ciellino, il testimone di Geova, il mormone, lo scientologo e il fruttariano sono profondamente occidentali
> sono tanto occidentali che talvolta, lo stesso pluralismo che permette l'esistenza di alcuni di loro gli è venuto a noia
> c'è tanto di occidentale nel fatto che la società e il pensiero giudicato politicamente corretto difenda la mia libertà di aderire o meno a scientology o a CL o all'Islam
> la società mi impone di rispettare alcune regole ispirate al principio per cui la mia libertà finisce nel punto in cui faccio male agli altri
> dal turibolare la statua dell'imperatore sono stati fatti passi avanti


Quoto. In tema di occidentali - e mi riferisco ad alcuni  governi in particolar modo - è da tempo che assistiamo a comportamenti   diciamo "discutibili" sotto alcuni punti di vista, comportamenti caratterizzati da arroganza,onnipotenza,invulnerabilità,giustizia per il "trionfo del bene" che in alcune occasioni rasentano il parossismo e l'irrazionalità più totale. E mi ricollego al post di President,ove cita la cacciata dei vari dittatori locali ( francesi inglesi ed americani in primis avallarono la caduta di Gheddafi,di Saddam e così via ) , senza conoscere nulla di quei paesi,delle etnie ( o tribù in caso della Libia ) che vi abitavano,delle religioni (pur essendo musulmani sunniti e sciiti hanno "fratture" relazionali difficilmente ricomponibili in Irak ); hanno imposto il loro "ordine" ( aggiungo io molto temporaneo) e poi se ne sono andati lasciando la strada aperta a quello che poi è successo. Loro sono i primi responsabili,lo sono stati con le guerre ( Saddam aveva l'atomica..... ) e lo sono ancor più adesso quando - come giustamente sottolinea l'articolo di stampa pubblicato da Erato - nascondono la testa sotto la sabbia. Hanno mandato soldati in guerra per il petrolio irakeno o kuwaitiano,bene: forse non sarebbe il caso di mandarli anche adesso per riparare alle bestialità commesse negli anni passati ? O quanti inermi ancora dovranno morire o vivere condizionati per la paura di ulteriori attentati ?


----------



## LTD (17 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so se anche voi vi siete domandati che fine abbia fatto quella donna che era appesa a una finestra del teatro, con un uomo che la teneva
> è incinta e si è salvata grazie a uno sconosciuto


sì, l'ho vista, quell'uomo è tornato indietro per aiutarla e l'ha salvata
sono fatti che riconciliano un po' con il genere umano... un momento luminoso in tanto buio


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> "Al Isis soldi dai paesi del G20“
> 
> La Stampa
> 
> ...


Si, Putin è l'unico capo di stato che ha il coraggio di dire pubblicamente quello che tutti gli altri sanno benissimo. Ma sono troppo ipocriti per ammetterlo. 
Passi che i sauditi a casa loro abbiano costruito un regime medievale, ma che vogliano esportarlo a suon di petrodollari finanziando questi criminali, questo no non deve passare.


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, Putin è l'unico capo di stato che ha il coraggio di dire pubblicamente quello che tutti gli altri sanno benissimo. Ma sono troppo ipocriti per ammetterlo.
> Passi che i sauditi a casa loro abbiano costruito un regime medievale, ma che vogliano esportarlo a suon di petrodollari finanziando questi criminali, questo no non deve passare.


Aggiungo che lo stesso Putin il "problema" ceceno ( bombe nella metropolitana moscovita ed assalto terroristico al teatro Dubrovka di Mosca da parte di terroristi islamici ceceni ) l'ha risolto. Senza meeting,convegni,coinvolgimento di tutti ( vedi Hollande e le sue recenti fichiarazioni ) i paesi cosiddetti "industrializzati".


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> il ciellino, il testimone di Geova, il mormone, lo scientologo e il fruttariano sono profondamente occidentali
> sono tanto occidentali che talvolta, lo stesso pluralismo che permette l'esistenza di alcuni di loro gli è venuto a noia
> c'è tanto di occidentale nel fatto che la società e il pensiero giudicato politicamente corretto difenda la mia libertà di aderire o meno a scientology o a CL o all'Islam
> la società mi impone di rispettare alcune regole ispirate al principio per cui la mia libertà finisce nel punto in cui faccio male agli altri
> dal turibolare la statua dell'imperatore sono *stati fatti passi avanti*


Ci sono voluti secoli di storia guerre e tanti morti.
La seconda guerra mondiale è un fatto storico recentissimo, ma la guerra dei Balcani ancor di più.
Che cosa ci rende diversi?
Noi ora abbiamo semplicemente esportato le guerre, ma fino a solo 70 anni dovevamo spostare le macerie dalle nostre città.
Quello che contesto è l'affermare la nostra superiorità rispetto ad altri: non c'è.
La nostra pace sul nostro suolo così duratura è un evento unico e forse abbiamo perso la memoria delle guerre che lo hanno martoriato.
Per altri nel mondo non c'è bisogno della memoria per conoscere la guerra.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esiste una guerra monocausale.   questa n*on è solo una guerra con motivazioni economiche, ma anche culturali e religiose.
> *
> c'entra il controllo delle aree petrolifere quanto la condizione femminile, c'entra il rifiuto della società occidentale intesa come separazione tra religione e quella roba brutta chiamata stato come c'entra il rispetto del sacro.
> 
> Wikipedia va sempre preso con beneficio d'inventario su queste voci.



Trovami una guerra che non abbia avuto alla base inizialmente giustificazioni religiose, ideologiche, razziali.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono voluti secoli di storia guerre e tanti morti.
> La seconda guerra mondiale è un fatto storico recentissimo, ma la guerra dei Balcani ancor di più.
> Che cosa ci rende diversi?
> Noi ora abbiamo semplicemente esportato le guerre, ma fino a solo 70 anni dovevamo spostare le macerie dalle nostre città.
> ...


Intendevo dire che ciò che viene chiesto in occidente non è più un riconoscimento di sottomissione della propria cultura all'impero; il prezzo da pagare per essere cittadini è il riconoscimento del pluralismo e l'unico limite alle proprie convinzioni etico religiose è quello di non fare male agli altri
non è né superiore né inferiore ad altri sistemi ma è quello che siamo e che costituisce l'identità occidentale


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Aggiungo che lo stesso Putin il "problema" ceceno ( bombe nella metropolitana moscovita ed assalto terroristico al teatro Dubrovka di Mosca da parte di terroristi islamici ceceni ) l'ha risolto. Senza meeting,convegni,coinvolgimento di tutti ( vedi Hollande e le sue recenti fichiarazioni ) i paesi cosiddetti "industrializzati".


Putin ha un diverso rapporto con il consenso, in politica interna e in politica estera


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Putin ha un diverso rapporto con il consenso, in politica interna e in politica estera


Verissimo, ma almeno bisogna riconoscergli che nelle sue decisioni ( giuste o sbagliate che siano ovviamente ) e relative conseguenze è COERENTE. Non si può dire altrettanto del suo omologo francese.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma almeno bisogna riconoscergli che nelle sue decisioni ( giuste o sbagliate che siano ovviamente ) e relative conseguenze è COERENTE. Non si può dire altrettanto del suo omologo francese.


D'accordissimo.
aggiungo che solo uno stato come la Russia di Putin se lo può permettere, ora come ora. Il resto è in corto circuito. Lungi da me il suggerire soluzioni o tentazioni. Ma come diceva President nessuna democrazia occidentale sembra essere in grado di fare alcunché.


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> aggiungo che solo uno stato come la Russia di Putin se lo può permettere, ora come ora. Il resto è in corto circuito. Lungi da me il suggerire soluzioni o tentazioni. Ma come diceva President nessuna democrazia occidentale sembra essere in grado di fare alcunché.


President ha scritto un post condivisibilissimo; però per i francesi occorre sottolineare ( dopo la tragedia " annunciata " di Charlie Hebdo ) che perseverare è diabolico.... Hollande ha molto da render conto sulle "disfunzioni" dei vari apparati ( servizi,magistratura,polizia ) ai suoi concittadini..... in loro rivedo ancora talvolta  la famosa " grandeur " che contraddistingueva  " l'esprit " francese,al limite dello sciovinismo, purtroppo per loro non supportato da validi riscontri concreti.  Ed i risultati non hanno purtroppo tardato a manifestarsi ( teniamo conto che ci sono ca. 6 milioni di musulmani in Francia,poco più del 10 % della popolazione ).


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Putin ha un diverso rapporto con il consenso, in politica interna e in politica estera


Ok. Ma dice o non dice la verità? Questo secondo me è il punto. Che poi è una verità che sanno tutti, ma che si fa finta di non vedere.
Da anni queste monarchie del golfo finanziano il caos di intere regioni. Perchè lo fanno? Per mantenere un dominio sulle ricchezze del sottosuolo, soprattutto.
Per cristallizzare il presente, hanno bisogno di una visione rigida. Quale migliore strumento dell'ortodossia religiosa più radicale, per stroncare ogni movimento di rinnovamento del mondo arabo. 
Il loro vero nemico è tutto l'islam moderato, i musulmani che vogliono cambiare le cose. Ogni rinnovamento politico, sociale, economico è visto da questi petromonarchi come un pericolo mortale.
Finchè non si capirà questo, e non si prenderanno poi le giuste contromisure, le cose potranno solo peggiorare.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Trovami una guerra che non abbia avuto alla base inizialmente giustificazioni religiose, ideologiche, razziali.


e io che ho scritto?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e io che ho scritto?



Io le vedo come giustificazioni, mi sembra (ma è una mia interpretazione) che tu le mettessi sullo stesso piano di quelle economiche per dire. Il concetto è un po' quello esposto qui
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...-diverso-che-viene-trasformato-in-nemico.html


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok. Ma dice o non dice la verità? Questo secondo me è il punto. Che poi è una verità che sanno tutti, ma che si fa finta di non vedere.
> Da anni queste monarchie del golfo finanziano il caos di intere regioni. Perchè lo fanno? *Per mantenere un dominio sulle ricchezze del sottosuolo, soprattutto.*
> Per cristallizzare il presente, hanno bisogno di una visione rigida. Quale migliore strumento dell'ortodossia religiosa più radicale, per stroncare ogni movimento di rinnovamento del mondo arabo.
> *Il loro vero nemico è tutto l'islam moderato*, *i musulmani che vogliono cambiare le cose.* Ogni rinnovamento politico, sociale, economico è visto da questi petromonarchi come un pericolo mortale.
> Finchè non si capirà questo, e non si prenderanno poi le giuste contromisure, le cose potranno solo peggiorare.


Sì.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io le vedo come giustificazioni, mi sembra (ma è una mia interpretazione) che tu le mettessi sullo stesso piano di quelle economiche per dire. Il concetto è un po' quello esposto qui
> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...-diverso-che-viene-trasformato-in-nemico.html


Vabbeh Repubblica è credibile come il Volkischer Beobachter.

no il concetto è che in ogni guerra ci sono molteplici motivazioni che hanno portato le parti in lotta a scatenarla.

e sono tutte vere.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vabbeh Repubblica è credibile come il Volkioscher Beobachter.
> 
> no il concetto è che in ogni guerra ci sono molteplici motivazioni che hanno portato le parti in lotta a scatenarla.
> 
> e sono tutte vere.


Ho preso il primo link, ma non è certo teoria di quel quotidiano la costruzione del nemico.
Hitler che fece?
O lo stesso fascismo con le guerre d'Africa?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok. Ma dice o non dice la verità? Questo secondo me è il punto. Che poi è una verità che sanno tutti, ma che si fa finta di non vedere.
> Da anni queste monarchie del golfo finanziano il caos di intere regioni. Perchè lo fanno? Per mantenere un dominio sulle ricchezze del sottosuolo, soprattutto.
> Per cristallizzare il presente, hanno bisogno di una visione rigida. Quale migliore strumento dell'ortodossia religiosa più radicale, per stroncare ogni movimento di rinnovamento del mondo arabo.
> *Il loro vero nemico è tutto l'islam moderato,* i musulmani che vogliono cambiare le cose. Ogni rinnovamento politico, sociale, economico è visto da questi petromonarchi come un pericolo mortale.
> Finchè non si capirà questo, e non si prenderanno poi le giuste contromisure, le cose potranno solo peggiorare.



Bene. Il loro nemico è l'islam moderato.
Che dopo questi attentati non gode neppure del nostro appoggio popolare.
Non credi che il terrorismo abbia proprio questo scopo e ci stia riuscendo benissimo?


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ho preso il primo link, ma non è certo teoria di quel quotidiano la costruzione del nemico.
> Hitler che fece?
> O lo stesso fascismo con le guerre d'Africa?


Hitler era genuinamente convinto che gli ebrei fossero il male del mondo.    il Fascismo voleva un Impero.

poi ovviamente a queste motivazioni di base, ci si possono attaccare a corollario tutte le altre e sarebbero tutte vere.


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene. Il loro nemico è l'islam moderato.
> Che dopo questi attentati non gode neppure del nostro appoggio popolare.
> *Non credi che il terrorismo abbia proprio questo scopo e ci stia riuscendo benissimo*?


Se lo scrivo, ovviamente lo credo... ok alle domande retoriche, ma c'è un limite :singleeye:
Ti dirò di più, uno dei nemici giurati di questi fondamentalisti sunniti sono proprio i movimenti palestinesi moderati.
Il che dovrebbe far pensare al gioco di interessi impresentabili che sta dietro certe strategie stragiste.
Cosa che poi noi italiani dovremmo conoscere bene, purtroppo.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se lo scrivo, ovviamente lo credo... ok alle domande retoriche, ma c'è un limite :singleeye:
> Ti dirò di più, uno dei nemici giurati di questi fondamentalisti sunniti sono proprio i movimenti palestinesi moderati.
> Il che dovrebbe far pensare al gioco di interessi impresentabili che sta dietro certe strategie stragiste.
> Cosa che poi noi italiani dovremmo conoscere bene, purtroppo.


quoto questo post per comodità ma ti quoto con ardore in tutto il 3d...

my love :carneval:


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

*La vignetta di Charlie sui massacri di Parigi*

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/17/m...di-charlie-Sh911lgoS97CbxZDXiF5kL/pagina.html

penso che ogni commento sia superfluo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto questo post per comodità ma ti quoto con ardore in tutto il 3d...
> 
> my love :carneval:


avatar strepitoso, amore


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/17/m...di-charlie-Sh911lgoS97CbxZDXiF5kL/pagina.html
> 
> penso che ogni commento sia superfluo.


dove sta la satira di questi cialtroni vorrei capirlo... fa il paio con quella orribile dell'attentato all'aereo russo. Ma va bene così, la libertà di stampa è riaffermata, ognuno poi può giudicare.


----------



## banshee (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> avatar strepitoso, amore


che poi ci si ironizza, ma io sono veramente sarcastica.. ed autoironica.

e rosicona. :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi ci si ironizza, ma io sono veramente sarcastica.. ed autoironica.
> 
> e rosicona. :carneval:


eh vabbè per certe cose sacre pure io


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Se lo scrivo, ovviamente lo credo... ok alle domande retoriche, ma c'è un limite* :singleeye:
> Ti dirò di più, uno dei nemici giurati di questi fondamentalisti sunniti sono proprio i movimenti palestinesi moderati.
> Il che dovrebbe far pensare al gioco di interessi impresentabili che sta dietro certe strategie stragiste.
> Cosa che poi noi italiani dovremmo conoscere bene, purtroppo.


Sì', in effetti...

:up: sul resto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

*lettera di antoine leiris ai terroristi*

_«Venerdì sera avete rubato la vita di una persona eccezionale, l’amore della mia vita, la madre di mio figlio, eppure non avrete il mio odio. Non so chi siete e non voglio neanche saperlo. Voi siete anime morte. Se questo Dio per il quale ciecamente uccidete ci ha fatti a sua immagine, ogni pallottola nel corpo di mia moglie sarà stata una ferita nel suo cuore. Perciò non vi farò il regalo di odiarvi. Sarebbe cedere alla stessa ignoranza che ha fatto di voi quello che siete. Voi vorreste che io avessi paura, che guardassi i miei concittadini con diffidenza, che sacrificassi la mia libertà per la sicurezza. Ma la vostra è una battaglia persa.  L’ho vista stamattina. Finalmente, dopo notti e giorni d’attesa. Era bella come quando è uscita venerdì sera, bella come quando mi innamorai perdutamente di lei più di 12 anni fa. Ovviamente sono devastato dal dolore, vi concedo questa piccola vittoria, ma sarà di corta durata. So che lei accompagnerà i nostri giorni e che ci ritroveremo in quel paradiso di anime libere nel quale voi non entrerete mai. Siamo rimasti in due, mio figlio e io, ma siamo più forti di tutti gli eserciti del mondo.__Non ho altro tempo da dedicarvi, devo andare da Melvil che si risveglia dal suo pisolino. Ha appena 17 mesi e farà merenda come ogni giorno e poi giocheremo insieme, come ogni giorno, e per tutta la sua vita questo petit garçon vi farà l’affronto di essere libero e felice. Perché no, voi non avrete mai nemmeno il suo odio». _
__


----------



## LDS (17 Novembre 2015)

[video=youtube;zUzNcu0fhJw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzNcu0fhJw[/video]


----------



## Falcor (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *Certo che ci sono delle differenze, e anche tra l'Isis e i Saraceni* ve ne sono, per dire.


----------



## brenin (17 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> _«Venerdì sera avete rubato la vita di una persona eccezionale, l’amore della mia vita, la madre di mio figlio, eppure non avrete il mio odio. Non so chi siete e non voglio neanche saperlo. Voi siete anime morte. Se questo Dio per il quale ciecamente uccidete ci ha fatti a sua immagine, ogni pallottola nel corpo di mia moglie sarà stata una ferita nel suo cuore. Perciò non vi farò il regalo di odiarvi. Sarebbe cedere alla stessa ignoranza che ha fatto di voi quello che siete. Voi vorreste che io avessi paura, che guardassi i miei concittadini con diffidenza, che sacrificassi la mia libertà per la sicurezza. Ma la vostra è una battaglia persa.  L’ho vista stamattina. Finalmente, dopo notti e giorni d’attesa. Era bella come quando è uscita venerdì sera, bella come quando mi innamorai perdutamente di lei più di 12 anni fa. Ovviamente sono devastato dal dolore, vi concedo questa piccola vittoria, ma sarà di corta durata. So che lei accompagnerà i nostri giorni e che ci ritroveremo in quel paradiso di anime libere nel quale voi non entrerete mai. Siamo rimasti in due, mio figlio e io, ma siamo più forti di tutti gli eserciti del mondo.__Non ho altro tempo da dedicarvi, devo andare da Melvil che si risveglia dal suo pisolino. Ha appena 17 mesi e farà merenda come ogni giorno e poi giocheremo insieme, come ogni giorno, e per tutta la sua vita questo petit garçon vi farà l’affronto di essere libero e felice. Perché no, voi non avrete mai nemmeno il suo odio». _
> __


Grazie per averlo postato.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> l'iter che porta alla facile reperibilità di una bomba
> (più bombe) è qualcosa che andrebbe indagato, se non in Iraq almeno in Europa


Questo è il punto fondamentale. 
No stiamo parlando di una guerra convenzionale. Dove c'è un Paese che attacca l'altro e via dicendo. 
Questa è una guerra che il mondo non ha mai combattuto. O almeno..ha fatto finta di combattere dall'attacco alle Torri Gemelle fino ad oggi. Con una strategia non solo fallimentare, ma assolutamente suicida. In 15 anni il fondamentalismo e soprattutto il terrorismo sono cresciuti in modo esponenziale. Ora c'è una rete internazionale di gente preparata, sia dal punto di vista militare che da quello organizzativo. Che si occupano di reclutare  e indottrinare tra l'altro a livello globale un manipolo di operai che poi fanno il lavoro sporco. E che colpiscono i Paesi Occidentali dall'interno.
Pensiamo ancora (ma per davvero) che questa guerra si combatta con le bombe?! 
Proviamo a porci delle domande: ma come cazzo si finanziano questi qui? Risposta..il petrolio...E chi cazzo glielo compra il petrolio a sta gente?! Risposta...l'Occidente..Carramba, che sorpresa!!
E poi..una volta che hanno i soldi..chi minchia gliele vende le armi a questi qui?! Risposta..l'Occidente..(ancora Carramba!).
Quindi..Detto questo...O i Governi Occidentali, le lobby e tutti questi criminali che ci governano e che permettono questa merda la smettono di fare il gioco delle tre carte e si mettono in testa di difenderci veramente..oppure qui finisce davvero male.
Servirebbe un Churchill..ma siamo pieni di tantissimi Chamberlain. Ma un Churchill che fa morire finanziariamente e culturalmente questi barbari..E' l'unica maniera di vincere questa guerra. 

Buscopann


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se lo scrivo, ovviamente lo credo... ok alle domande retoriche, ma c'è un limite :singleeye:
> Ti dirò di più, uno dei nemici giurati di questi fondamentalisti sunniti sono proprio i movimenti palestinesi moderati.
> Il che dovrebbe far pensare al gioco di interessi impresentabili che sta dietro certe strategie stragiste.
> Cosa che poi noi italiani dovremmo conoscere bene, purtroppo.


Quali sono i movimenti palestinesi moderati?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quali sono i movimenti palestinesi moderati?


Tutti quelli che partecipano alle elezioni tranne Hamas. Il più noto è Al-Fatah, che è stata sconfitta proprio da Hamas alle ultime elezioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che partecipano alle elezioni tranne Hamas.
> 
> Buscopann


Quindi movimenti che vogliono distruggere Israele sono moderati?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto. In tema di occidentali - e mi riferisco ad alcuni  governi in particolar modo - è da tempo che assistiamo a comportamenti   diciamo "discutibili" sotto alcuni punti di vista, comportamenti caratterizzati da arroganza,onnipotenza,invulnerabilità,giustizia per il "trionfo del bene" che in alcune occasioni rasentano il parossismo e l'irrazionalità più totale. E mi ricollego al post di President,ove cita la cacciata dei vari dittatori locali ( francesi inglesi ed americani in primis avallarono la caduta di Gheddafi,di Saddam e così via ) , senza conoscere nulla di quei paesi,delle etnie ( o tribù in caso della Libia ) che vi abitavano,delle religioni (pur essendo musulmani sunniti e sciiti hanno "fratture" relazionali difficilmente ricomponibili in Irak ); hanno imposto il loro "ordine" ( aggiungo io molto temporaneo) e poi se ne sono andati lasciando la strada aperta a quello che poi è successo. Loro sono i primi responsabili,lo sono stati con le guerre ( Saddam aveva l'atomica..... ) e lo sono ancor più adesso quando - come giustamente sottolinea l'articolo di stampa pubblicato da Erato - nascondono la testa sotto la sabbia. *Hanno mandato soldati in guerra per il petrolio irakeno o kuwaitiano*,bene: forse non sarebbe il caso di mandarli anche adesso per riparare alle bestialità commesse negli anni passati ? O quanti inermi ancora dovranno morire o vivere condizionati per la paura di ulteriori attentati ?


Finalmente qualcuno risale alle origini. ce ne è voluto, ammazza.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quindi movimenti che vogliono distruggere Israele sono moderati?


No...Sono movimenti che vogliono riconosciuto uno stato Palestinese..con Israele che fa orecchie da mercante da 40 anni e con più di una trentina si risoluzioni ONU costantemente violate. Se ora ci mettiamo pure a difendere Israele...Uno dei più grandi Paesi terroristi della storia. solo che noi non lo riteniamo tale perché fa quel cazzo che gli pare coi palestinesi e la cosa non ci tocca.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Vabbeh Repubblica è credibile come il Volkischer Beobachter.
> 
> no il concetto è che in ogni guerra ci sono molteplici motivazioni che hanno portato le parti in lotta a scatenarla.
> 
> e sono tutte vere.


O come il " giornale " che spesso metti come riferimento inserendo illuminati scritti dei suoi giornalisti  Non fare il caprone


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O come il " giornale " che spesso metti come riferimento inserendo illuminati scritti dei suoi giornalisti  Non fare il caprone


la cosa non rende Repubblica più attendibile.   e poi oggi è morto anche Mario Cervi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No...Sono movimenti che vogliono riconosciuto uno stato Palestinese..con Israele che fa orecchie da mercante da 40 anni e con più di una trentina si risoluzioni ONU costantemente violate. Se ora ci mettiamo pure a difendere Israele...Uno dei più grandi Paesi terroristi della storia. solo che noi non lo riteniamo tale perché fa quel cazzo che gli pare coi palestinesi e la cosa non ci tocca.
> 
> Buscopann


quell'uomo o Israele ha diritto ad esistere, al netto delle critiche alla sua politica ed allora possiamo ragionare su quello che si vuole.

o non gli si riconosce il diritto ad esistere ed allora non c'è soluzione diversa dalla completa distruzione di una delle parti in gioco.   e tenderei a credere che Tsahal abbia più chance di Hamas di spuntarla.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa non rende Repubblica più attendibile.   e poi oggi è morto anche Mario Cervi.


e ma ti rende vulnerabile a critiche, mi dispiace per Mario Cervi ... tornando a palla basta che poi non mi fai un elogio di Salvini o ti mando allegramente a quel paese


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è il punto fondamentale.
> No stiamo parlando di una guerra convenzionale. Dove c'è un Paese che attacca l'altro e via dicendo.
> Questa è una guerra che il mondo non ha mai combattuto. O almeno..ha fatto finta di combattere dall'attacco alle Torri Gemelle fino ad oggi. Con una strategia non solo fallimentare, ma assolutamente suicida. In 15 anni il fondamentalismo e soprattutto il terrorismo sono cresciuti in modo esponenziale. Ora c'è una rete internazionale di gente preparata, sia dal punto di vista militare che da quello organizzativo. Che si occupano di reclutare  e indottrinare tra l'altro a livello globale un manipolo di operai che poi fanno il lavoro sporco. E che colpiscono i Paesi Occidentali dall'interno.
> Pensiamo ancora (ma per davvero) che questa guerra si combatta con le bombe?!
> ...


Quoto !!!qui ancora sfugge che sono le lobby che comandano ( economiche, finanziarie in primis e la questione energetica sta alla base ), ciechi, sordi e muti più o meno.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo o Israele ha diritto ad esistere, al netto delle critiche alla sua politica ed allora possiamo ragionare su quello che si vuole.
> 
> o non gli si riconosce il diritto ad esistere ed allora non c'è soluzione diversa dalla completa distruzione di una delle parti in gioco.   e tenderei a credere che Tsahal abbia più chance di Hamas di spuntarla.


. 

Ma Al Fatah e tutti i Paesi Arabi che si sono seduti agli ultimi colloqui di pace prima dell'elezione di Hamas non volevano la fine di Israele (che ha diritto di esistere, ma non di fare quel cazzo che gli pare). Volevano solamente il riconoscimento di uno Stato Palestinese. Ovviamente a Israele non va bene..Perché per Israele i palestinesi sono solo scarafaggi..e come tali vanno trattati.
C'era solo un uomo che stava facendo un passo decisivo verso la pace. Si chiamava Rabin. Lo hanno ammazzato..e non sono stati i palestinesi..ma gli israeliani.

Busopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e ma ti rende vulnerabile a critiche, mi dispiace per Mario Cervi ... tornando a palla basta che poi non mi fai un elogio di Salvini o ti mando allegramente a quel paese


las criticas son de palo


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> .
> 
> Ma Al Fatah e tutti i Paesi Arabi che si sono seduti agli ultimi colloqui di pace prima dell'elezione di Hamas non volevano la fine di Israele (che ha diritto di esistere, ma non di fare quel cazzo che gli pare). Volevano solamente il riconoscimento di uno Stato Palestinese. Ovviamente a Israele non va bene..Perché per Israele i palestinesi sono solo scarafaggi..e come tali vanno trattati.
> C'era solo un uomo che stava facendo un passo decisivo verso la pace. Si chiamava Rabin. Lo hanno ammazzato..e non sono stati i palestinesi..ma gli israeliani.
> ...


mi riservo di non credere sulla parola ai paesi arabi del Golfo, in merito al riconoscimento del diritto di Israele ad esistere


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi riservo di non credere sulla parola ai paesi arabi del Golfo, in merito al riconoscimento del diritto di Israele ad esistere


Mi riservo anche di non credere che Reagan e Gorbaciov si volessero così bene. Ma ci deve essere un inizio per qualsiasi cosa. La volontà i Palestinesi ce l'hanno, perché fondamentalmente sono stufi di subire le angherie del sionismo.
Israele mi pare proprio di no invece..o meglio..la sua volontà è una sola: sediamoci a un tavolo, basta che alla fine si fa come dico io.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi riservo anche di non credere che Reagan e Gorbaciov si volessero così bene. Ma ci deve essere un inizio per qualsiasi cosa. La volontà i Palestinesi ce l'hanno, perché fondamentalmente sono stufi di subire le angherie del sionismo.
> Israele mi pare proprio di no invece..o meglio..la sua volontà è una sola: sediamoci a un tavolo, basta che alla fine si fa come dico io.
> 
> Buscopann


tu ti fideresti della parola di chi si fa i conti cifrati in Svizzera coi soldi provenienti anche da UE (e quindi anche dalle tasche tue e mie) ed altre parti del mondo?   e fatti passare nottetempo dal valico di Rafah?

Perchè guarda che la buonanima di Vittorio Arrigoni mica è morto dal ridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> las criticas son de palo


 Creo


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No...Sono movimenti che vogliono riconosciuto uno stato Palestinese..con Israele che fa orecchie da mercante da 40 anni e con più di una trentina si risoluzioni ONU costantemente violate. Se ora ci mettiamo pure a difendere Israele...Uno dei più grandi Paesi terroristi della storia. solo che noi non lo riteniamo tale perché fa quel cazzo che gli pare coi palestinesi e la cosa non ci tocca.
> 
> Buscopann


Al Fatah del massacro di Itamar non è estremista? 
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attacco_di_Itamar
Guarda lo statuto.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti fideresti della parola di chi si fa i conti cifrati in Svizzera coi soldi provenienti anche da UE (e quindi anche dalle tasche tue e mie) ed altre parti del mondo?   e fatti passare nottetempo dal valico di Rafah?
> 
> Perchè guarda che la buonanima di Vittorio Arrigoni mica è morto dal ridere.


Sinceramente...la soluzione quale sarebbe allora? Spazziamo via i palestinesi? O li facciamo vivere come schiavi?

E soprattutto...per quale cazzo di motivo appena l'Iran tossisce si fa l'embargo..mentre Israele che viola sistematicamente tutte le risoluzioni ONU a suo carico è sempre lì a farsi leccare il culo? Che il vero pericolo di questo mondo non siano quattro poveracci che cercano di difendersi (a volte coi sassi, più raramente con le bombe), ma forse il signor denaro mi fa venire qualche dubbio.

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Sinceramente...la soluzione quale sarebbe allora? *Spazziamo via i palestinesi? O li facciamo vivere come schiavi?
> 
> E soprattutto...per quale cazzo di motivo appena l'Iran tossisce si fa l'embargo..mentre Israele che viola sistematicamente tutte le risoluzioni ONU a suo carico è sempre lì a farsi leccare il culo? Che il vero pericolo di questo mondo non siano quattro poveracci che cercano di difendersi (a volte coi sassi, più raramente con le bombe), ma forse il signor denaro mi fa venire qualche dubbio.
> 
> ...


E' dal '48 che la cercano: non penso uscirà da Tradimento.net.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sinceramente...la soluzione quale sarebbe allora? Spazziamo via i palestinesi? O li facciamo vivere come schiavi?
> 
> E soprattutto...per quale cazzo di motivo appena l'Iran tossisce si fa l'embargo..mentre Israele che viola sistematicamente tutte le risoluzioni ONU a suo carico è sempre lì a farsi leccare il culo? Che il vero pericolo di questo mondo non siano quattro poveracci che cercano di difendersi (a volte coi sassi, più raramente con le bombe), ma forse il signor denaro mi fa venire qualche dubbio.
> 
> ...


LA soluzione forse non esiste.   un principio di soluzione sicuramente è una classe dirigente palestinese senza conti cifrati in Svizzera che pensa prima ad usare il denaro ricevuto per la propria comunità, poi toglie le postazioni contraeree dai tetti di ospedali ed orfanotrofi e solo dopo si può discutere del resto.

PS: questi non sono sassi, direi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> LA soluzione forse non esiste.   un principio di soluzione sicuramente è una classe dirigente palestinese senza conti cifrati in Svizzera che pensa prima ad usare il denaro ricevuto per la propria comunità, poi toglie le postazioni contraeree dai tetti di ospedali ed orfanotrofi e solo dopo si può discutere del resto.
> 
> PS: questi non sono sassi, direi.


Stessa cosa per gli israeliani? Che di conti cifrati mi sa ne hanno anche  loro, ahi voglia...  temo, ti stia sfuggendo qualcosa Oppure,  leggi solo la  parte della storia che ti piace di più, che ti è più congeniale ma ammetto che è un difetto di molti.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Al Fatah del massacro di Itamar non è estremista?
> Guarda lo statuto.


No..non è estremista. Il fatto che durante una guerra succedano queste cose è assolutamente normale.
A meno che tu a questo punto non voglia considerare gli USA un Paese estremista poiché durante la guerra del Viet-Nam alcuni soldati americani hanno violentato e poi ammazzato chissà quante donne in villaggi sperduti della giungla senza che nessuno lo rivelasse.
Questi episodi non hanno quasi mai una regia centrale, ma spesso sono isolati e hanno solo un movente: l'odio cieco.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa per gli israeliani? Che di conti cifrati mi sa ne hanno anche  loro, ahi voglia...  temo, ti stia sfuggendo qualcosa Oppure,  leggi solo la  parte della storia che ti piace di più, che ti è più congeniale ma ammetto che è un difetto di molti.


faccio solo presente che i palestinesi non sono più vittime degli israeliani.

e che avrebbero più forza le loro argomentazioni se invece di spendere i soldi che prendono in missili, li spendessero per creare un'economia nel territorio.

e direi che quest'immagine sintetizza bene quello che intendo dire.

http://www.focusonisrael.org/wp-con...i-gaza-guerra-scudi-umani-focus-on-israel.jpg


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stessa cosa per gli israeliani? Che di conti cifrati mi sa ne hanno anche  loro, ahi voglia...  temo, ti stia sfuggendo qualcosa Oppure,  leggi solo la  parte della storia che ti piace di più, che ti è più congeniale ma ammetto che è un difetto di molti.


La differenza è che "Un premier non può essere al di sopra della legge. Restando al mio posto posso mettere in grave imbarazzo il Paese che amo. Anche un primo ministro deve essere giudicato come tutti gli altri. Voglio che sia chiaro che sono fiero di guidare un Paese in cui anche un primo ministro può essere investigato come un semplice cittadino." l'ha detto Olmert, non Arafat o Abu Mazen.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Peraltro credo che la questione palestinese non sia proprio IT coi fatti di Parigi.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> LA soluzione forse non esiste.   un principio di soluzione sicuramente è una classe dirigente palestinese senza conti cifrati in Svizzera che pensa prima ad usare il denaro ricevuto per la propria comunità, poi toglie le postazioni contraeree dai tetti di ospedali ed orfanotrofi e solo dopo si può discutere del resto.
> 
> PS: questi non sono sassi, direi.


Certo che non sono sassi..dobbiamo mettere le foto di quello che fanno gli israeliani a questi qui o le armi che usano? Va che ti si impalla il server poi 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peraltro credo che la questione palestinese non sia proprio IT coi fatti di Parigi.


Beh..però la storia del terrorismo ha molto a che fare con questo

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che non sono sassi..dobbiamo mettere le foto di quello che fanno gli israeliani a questi qui o le armi che usano? Va che ti si impalla il server poi
> 
> Buscopann


ognuno usa la forza necessaria per vincere la propria battaglia.   evidentemente gli israeliani la loro forza la usano male o non abbastanza, visto che non sono ancora riusciti a venire a capo della questione.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..non è estremista. Il fatto che durante una guerra succedano queste cose è assolutamente normale.
> A meno che tu a questo punto non voglia considerare gli USA un Paese estremista poiché durante la guerra del Viet-Nam alcuni soldati americani hanno violentato e poi ammazzato chissà quante donne in villaggi sperduti della giungla senza che nessuno lo rivelasse.
> Questi episodi non hanno quasi mai una regia centrale, ma spesso sono isolati e hanno solo un movente: l'odio cieco.
> 
> Buscopann


Questi episodi sono episodi in cui i terroristi sono entrati in una abitazione e hanno sgozzati tutti, pure una bimba di tre mesi. E hanno festeggiato con caramelle. Per te è guerra, per me no. Ha un altro nome.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La differenza è che "Un premier non può essere al di sopra della legge. Restando al mio posto posso mettere in grave imbarazzo il Paese che amo. Anche un primo ministro deve essere giudicato come tutti gli altri. Voglio che sia chiaro che sono fiero di guidare un Paese in cui anche un primo ministro può essere investigato come un semplice cittadino." l'ha detto Olmert, non Arafat o Abu Mazen.


Si è stato condannato, e comunque non è Benjamin Netanyahu. Per dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peraltro credo che la questione palestinese non sia proprio IT coi fatti di Parigi.


Assolutamente vero, infatti non ho capito come ci si è arrivati, ho seguito l'onda .... Non fate l'onda !!!!!


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> faccio solo presente che i palestinesi non sono più vittime degli israeliani.
> 
> e che avrebbero più forza le loro argomentazioni se invece di spendere i soldi che prendono in missili, li spendessero per creare un'economia nel territorio.
> 
> ...


La faccenda delle armi vale un po' per tutti, un paese che molti vorrebbero radere al suolo deve potersi difendere. 
Senza Iron Dome non so immaginare cosa sarebbe Israele adesso.
Senza armi invece non esisterebbe e basta, già dal 67. Mica è la Svizzera. 
L'economia nel territorio va bene per tutte le parti dove si collabora senza paura. Le città, ebraiche, cristiane arabe o miste in Israele conoscono una distribuzione della ricchezza nei vari strati della popolazione che il resto del medio oriente si sogna.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questi episodi sono episodi in cui i terroristi sono entrati in una abitazione e hanno sgozzati tutti, pure una bimba di tre mesi. E hanno festeggiato con caramelle. Per te è guerra, per me no. Ha un altro nome.


pazzi scatenati tra i componenti di un esercito ce ne sono, da sempre, che si esaltano proprio in guerra, non è i na novità ! Prendi un conflitto qualsiasi e trovi stragi immotivate, da sempre.


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pazzi scatenati tra i componenti di un esercito ce ne sono, da sempre, che si esaltano proprio in guerra, non è i na novità ! Prendi un conflitto qualsiasi e trovi stragi immotivate, da sempre.


La popolazione in genere prende le distanze, non festeggia.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> La popolazione in genere prende le distanze, non festeggia.


hanno festeggiato gli assassini o la popolazione?


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hanno festeggiato gli assassini o la popolazione?


da wikipedia

_Militanti palestinesi tirarono pietre agli autobus che ritornavano dal funerale delle vittime ma alcuni palestinesi residenti ad Awarta, che in precedenza avevano avuto scontri con i coloni da Itamar, biasimarono il massacro._

_Un paramedico intervistato da un quotidiano israeliano riferì che il giorno dell'attacco alcuni coloni avevano visto fuochi d'artificio e festeggiamenti nelle vicine comunità palestinesi._

_*Nella Striscia di Gaza, il massacro provocò festeggiamenti a Rafah, dove palestinesi distribuivano dolci e caramelle nelle strade. Un residente definì i festeggiamenti come "la risposta naturale alle vessazioni inflitte dai coloni ai residenti palestinesi nella Cisgiordania".*_

_Il Middle East Media Research Institute, commentando le reazioni al massacro nei media palestinesi, dichiarò che mentre Sawsan Al-Barghouti, un cronista di un sito web affiliato ad Hamas, aveva definito il massacro di Itamar "un atto eroico", nel resto dei media palestinesi il massacro di bambini ("anche se coloni") veniva duramente condannato come inequivocabilmente immorale e contrario ai valori palestinesi, e inutile a sostenere la causa palestinese. Un editoriale, ad esempio, scrisse "Accoltellare un bambino a morte è un crimine contro l'umanità. Chiunque lo compia è un pazzo, o agisce su basi razziste. Questo non è nazionalismo; non c'è correlazione tra l'assassinio di un Bambino nell'insediamento di Itamar e i valori della lotta del nostro popolo". Molti si chiesero se un tale assassino poteva essere un palestinese. L'OLP condannò il massacro e accusò Israele di essere saltato alla conclusione che gli autori fossero palestinesi, e di sfruttare la tragedia per il proprio tornaconto politico._

_Un'inchiesta di Haaretz evidenziò che i palestinesi, sui giornali e sui social network condannavano l'attacco pur al contempo criticando i coloni e le dichiarazioni del governo israeliano sui nuovi insediamenti per rappresaglia._

_*Un sondaggio di opinione condotto dall'Harry S. Truman Research Institute for the Advancement of Peace e dal Palestinian Center for Policy and Survey Research mostrò che il 63% dei palestinesi intervistati condannava l'attacco, mentre il 32% lo approvava. *Il campione era composto da 1.270 adulti intervistati di persona in Cisgiordania, Striscia di Gaza e Gerusalemme Est dal 17 al 19 marzo 2011._

_*Nel gennaio 2012, l'Autorità palestinese mandò in onda un'intervista alla madre e alla zia di Hakim Awad, le quali lo definirono "eroe" e "leggenda"*. Nawef, la madre di Hakim che precedentemente aveva negato il coinvolgimento del figlio, ora lo ammetteva con orgoglio. La trasmissione era parte di un programma settimanale incentrato sui prigionieri palestinesi in Israele._

_Il 1º febbraio 2012, la tomba di Eleazar fu trovata imbrattata con pittura spray da slogan in arabo inneggianti agli autori del massacro. L'atto vandalico fu scoperto da 500 pellegrini ebrei e dalla loro scorta IDF durante un pellegrinaggio al sito. I soldati e i pellegrini coprirono la tomba con pittura bianca per cancellare i graffiti.


_


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

per sicurezza hanno disdetto oggi il gioco tra Germania e Olanda in Hannover. 
Ci sono stati delle informazioni su un possibile attento. Tutta la zona attorno allo stadio è stata evacuata. 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> da wikipedia
> 
> _Militanti palestinesi tirarono pietre agli autobus che ritornavano dal funerale delle vittime ma alcuni palestinesi residenti ad Awarta, che in precedenza avevano avuto scontri con i coloni da Itamar, biasimarono il massacro._
> 
> ...


Si una parte della popolazione ha gioito, come pure i coloni che  ad agosto di quest'anno  hanno bruciato vivo un bimbo di 18 mesi. Da noi (Italia) c'è chi inneggia se si massacra di botte un senzatetto,italiani coloro che  aggrediscono, specifichiamolo,  come sono italiani coloro che si complimentano, figli di gente " rispettabile"e non c'è nessuna questione religiosa  dietro,  solo e semplice puro odio verso uno che ritieni diverso, inferiore, fragile. punto. Questo per dirti che la differenza,  per me, e sottolineo per me, la fa sempre e solo l'uomo, l'individuo che sa ragionare e sa capire il rispetto, a prescindere da quale etnia provenga. Scusami se ti sembro un po' dura nello specifico, ovviamente non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per sicurezza hanno disdetto oggi il gioco tra Germania e Olanda in Hannover.
> Ci sono stati delle informazioni su un possibile attento. Tutta la zona attorno allo stadio è stata evacuata.
> ...


Si ho sentito.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per sicurezza hanno disdetto oggi il gioco tra Germania e Olanda in Hannover.
> Ci sono stati delle informazioni su un possibile attento. Tutta la zona attorno allo stadio è stata evacuata.
> ...


[h=1]Annullata Germania-Olanda, allarme bomba allo stadio di Hannover[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                         17 novembre alle 21:00
          La minaccia del terrorismo torna a farsi sentire a pochi giorni dai tragici fatt di Parigi. La partita tra *Germania e Olanda**è stata annullata* (sulla falsariga di Belgio-Spagna) a causa di un'*allerta terrorismo* nei pressi dello *stadio di Hannover*, nel quale sarebbe stata* una persona sospetta. *La  polizia locale ha prima richiesto l'evacuazione dell'impianto per  ragioni di sicurezza e successivamente ha parlato della presenza di un'*ambulanza con dentro dell'esplosivo*. La cancelliera Angela *Merkel, attesa allo stadio per seguire l'incontro,* non  è stata fatta atterrare ad Hannover dopo l'allarme; gli artificieri  sono stati chiamati dalla polizia all'esterno dello stadio.  Il _Wall Street Journal_ parla di una *minaccia concreta *all'HDI Arena. La stessa polizia tedesca ha confermato il pericolo, affermando di come_* "ci fosse in programma di far esplodere qualcosa all'interno dello stadio"*_: la _Bild_ ha riportato di come sarà evacuata anche la Tui Arena, dove era in programma un concerto rock. In conferenza stampa,il* Ministro degli Interni tedesco *ha confermato i motivi della cancellazione della gara, tra cui anche una* minaccia analoga all'interno della principale stazione ferroviaria della città.

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/a...e-in-russia-a-segno-brozovic-kalinic-e-675522
*


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si una parte della popolazione ha gioito, come pure i coloni che  ad agosto di quest'anno  hanno bruciato vivo un bimbo di 18 mesi. Da noi (Italia) c'è chi inneggia se si massacra di botte un senzatetto,italiani coloro che  aggrediscono, specifichiamolo,  come sono italiani coloro che si complimentano, figli di gente " rispettabile"e non c'è nessuna questione religiosa  dietro,  solo e semplice puro odio verso uno che ritieni diverso, inferiore, fragile. punto. Questo per dirti che la differenza,  per me, e sottolineo per me, la fa sempre e solo l'uomo, l'individuo che sa ragionare e sa capire il rispetto, a prescindere da quale etnia provenga. Scusami se ti sembro un po' dura nello specifico, ovviamente non ce l'ho con te


Che io sappia nessun colono ha gioito
si sono vergognati
hanno chiesto scusa
ovvio che non basta 
gli autori della atrocità marciranno in galera 
neanche questo basta
tutti gli autori di queste porcherie, in una condizione di stato di diritto
marciranno in galera 
con reazioni di sdegno da parte della società 
i maiali che massacrano i senzatetto in Italia non hanno una organizzazione politica pronta a glorificarli 
e se c'è è illegale
se in alcune città o paesi organizzassero feste e distribuissero dolci per il massacro di un barbone
ci sarebbe da farsi delle domande su chi finanzia e su chi fomenta e soprattutto su cosa siamo diventati
ora ci tengo a dire - e con questo spero di far rientrare parzialmente la discussione in topic- che non tutti i paesi sono uguali. Non mi stupirebbe se in alcuni paesi ad approvare lo sgozzamento dei Vogel fosse il 5 % mentre in altri il 98%.
Esiste un fanatismo contagioso e pilotato senza neanche un grande coordinamento. Un fanatismo che - per quello che io ho avuto modo di conoscere - non ha radici neppure nella povertà ma nell'induzione di un senso di riscatto e di grandezza della propria identità. Le popolazioni fresche di occidentalizzazione sentono che la loro identità viene minacciata dalla seduzione che opera il diverso, con i suoi diversi standard di vita che non sono necessariamente più dispendiosi ma sicuramente più comodi; e proprio perché più comodi tendono ad aumentare quell'entropia dell'universo che porta all'obsolescenza delle tradizioni.
Gli arabi israeliani sono perfettamente integrati; nelle grandi città miste come Haifa si lavora fianco a fianco come in Europa se non meglio, perché sono più conosciute e quindi più spontaneamente rispettate le reciproche tradizioni. E proprio a Haifa una decina di anni fa è saltato in aria un ristorante di arabi, con camerieri arabi ed ebrei, con dentro mi pare una squadra di basket mista. Perché è questo che fa paura all'integralista coll'iphone e il suv usato da pagare a rate. Questa è l'entropia che disorienta e fa sentire un uomo disperatamente definito dalla sua identità minacciato nel suo nucleo più profondo. 
Non è da sottovalutare la portata della rabbia e dello smarrimento indotto dall'evanescenza della propria identità, in chi nella sua identità si identifica. 
Non è da sottovalutare la potenza e la diffusione di questa angoscia da espoliazione identitaria di massa. 
L'arroganza nostra ha pensato di ammansire questi sentimenti seducendo con lo stile di vita, e invece poche cose sono state percepite come umilianti quanto questa.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che io sappia nessun colono ha gioito
> si sono vergognati
> hanno chiesto scusa
> ovvio che non basta
> ...


Bellissimo post.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che io sappia nessun colono ha gioito
> si sono vergognati
> hanno chiesto scusa
> ovvio che non basta
> ...


Condivido nel sottolineato e credo che anche noi siamo a rischio, concretamente. assolutamente vero il secondo passaggio in grassetto. Per quanti riguarda i " maiali" che massacrano i senzatetto non hanno bisogno di un organizzazione che li sostenga, purtroppo vengono esaltati spontaneamente da persone che riteniamo " normali", quelle,per intenderci, che incontri dal panettiere, questo è molto grave perché è un atteggiamento estremamente pericoloso.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> da wikipedia
> 
> _Militanti palestinesi tirarono pietre agli autobus che ritornavano dal funerale delle vittime ma alcuni palestinesi residenti ad Awarta, che in precedenza avevano avuto scontri con i coloni da Itamar, biasimarono il massacro._
> 
> ...


*Questa voce o sezione  sull'argomento guerra **non cita le fonti necessarie** o quelle presenti sono insufficienti*.
*Commento*: _La voce è stata tradotta da Wikipedia in inglese, ma le fonti non sono state importate

________________________________________________________________________

 Mi permetto di fare anche io un copia-incolla. Le fonti sono chiaramente di parte. Ovviamente di parte israeliana. 
 Vatti a cercare fonti indipendenti o comunque non filo-israeliane e scoprirai che il 68% della popolazione palestinese condannò il crimine, mentre solo il 32% lo giustificava. Se la fonte è molto vicina a Israele è ovvio che ti riportano la notizia facendo presente che che tutta la Palestina festeggiava, quando invece magari erano quattro pirla e probabilmente non sapevano neppure esattamente come fossero andate le cose.
 Perché la guerra è proprio questa Ecate. Si festeggia la liberazione il 25 aprile e si inneggia ai partigiani. Ma guai a ricordare le nefandezze di questi. Solo i tedeschi (brutti e cattivi) le facevano. Poi è ovvio che la causa per la quale i partigiani combattevano era certamente più nobile. Su questo non ci piove.
 Ma tu pensi che i soldati in guerra non si siano mai resi responsabili di atti violenti e sanguinari nei confronti dei civili? Ma cazzo..nella storia si sono sganciate solo due bombe nucleari..E vorrei ricordarti che sono stati gli americani. E non l'hanno fatto su obiettivi militari. Hanno sterminato decine di migliaia di civili giapponesi. Ma di che minchia stiamo parlando qui? Di due pazzi palestinesi di 17 e 18 anni che entrano in una casa e massacrano degli israeliani, indi per cui tutti i palestinesi sono terroristi e Al Fatah è una pericolosa organizzazione estremista? Ma che cosa vai blaterando scusa? Sono nefandezze che hanno commesso anche gli ebrei ortodossi nei territori occupati. Quindi tutti gli ebrei sono dei pericolosi terroristi secondo il tuo ragionamento.
 Se è vero che Israele all'inizio della propria storia ha occupato i territori e la striscia di Gaza per difesa, è anche vero che sono più di 20 anni che l'ONU ha stabilito che si debba ritirare e lui non solo non lo fa, ma aumenta gli insediamenti in queste zone. Così, con la scusa di dover proteggere i propri coloni, non si ritira e condanna a una vita di merda tutti i palestinesi. 
 Rastrellamenti, code infinite ai check-point, soldati israeliani che sostanzialmente hanno più o meno mano libera come i nazisti nei ghetti di Varsavia. Ma tu hai mai letto uno stralcio di articolo sulla Palestina e la sua storia che non sia di fonte israeliana o vicina a Israele? Ce la puoi fare..dai..

 Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ognuno usa la forza necessaria per vincere la propria battaglia.   evidentemente gli israeliani la loro forza la usano male o non abbastanza, visto che non sono ancora riusciti a venire a capo della questione.


Nessuna forza militare può sterminare un popolo. O almeno..nella storia non è mai accaduto.
Se gli israeliani non sono ancora venuti a capo della questione, forse è perché hanno usato i mezzi sbagliati e si sono sempre rifiutati di fare concessioni sul piano diplomatico.

Buscopann


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Questa voce o sezione  sull'argomento guerra **non cita le fonti necessarie** o quelle presenti sono insufficienti*.
> *Commento*: _La voce è stata tradotta da Wikipedia in inglese, ma le fonti non sono state importate
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> ...


Buscopann capisco che l'argomento ti sta a cuore. 
Mi fermo qui perché non trovo costruttivo blaterare.
Peace
Salaam
Shalom


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Il governo israeliano persegue una politica razzista. E' di gran lunga il più forte della regione, e spetta al più forte la ricerca della pace.
E questo lo dicono anche diversi intellettuali israeliani che hanno lasciato il paese.
Chi pianifica ed esegue "Piombo Fuso" dopo aver confinato un intero popolo in un enorme lager a cielo aperto, non avrà mai nessuna giustificazione ai miei occhi.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che io sappia nessun colono ha gioito
> si sono vergognati
> hanno chiesto scusa
> ovvio che non basta
> ...


Non credo esista un popolo più intrinsecamente razzista di quello ebreo. E manco solo di quello ebreo ortodosso.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Prepartita Turchia-Grecia. Ecco come il pubblico turco onora il minuto di silenzio per i morti francesi...

[video=youtube;Wt9bMYcmUFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt9bMYcmUFg[/video]


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non credo esista un popolo più intrinsecamente razzista di quello ebreo. E manco solo di quello ebreo ortodosso.


Non so cosa intendi per intrinsecamente razzista. Sicuramente il popolo ebraico ha un forte senso di identità e questo è il risultato di una selezione a priori. Chi non aveva forte senso di identità ha smesso di essere ebreo, in Europa come nei paesi arabi. In Europa di più, guardando al passato. Il fatto stesso che gli ebrei ancora esistono è dovuto alla forza del sentimento identitario. Capisco che piaccia poco e paradossalmente questo risulta ancora più sgradevole per il singolare rifiuto ad esportare il proprio credo e il proprio stile di vita. Credo che l'impenetrabilità del mondo ebraico venga interpretata come razzismo perché è poco concepibile che una religione o un sistema di valori non abbia nel suo interno una spinta alla diffusione. Ma questo è perché si parte da assunti completamente diversi. La differenza culturale tra mondo ebraico e mondo cristiano è soprattutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per intrinsecamente razzista. Sicuramente il popolo ebraico ha un forte senso di identità e questo è il risultato di una selezione a priori. Chi non aveva forte senso di identità ha smesso di essere ebreo, in Europa come nei paesi arabi. In Europa di più, guardando al passato. Il fatto stesso che gli ebrei ancora esistono è dovuto alla forza del sentimento identitario. Capisco che piaccia poco e paradossalmente questo risulta ancora più sgradevole per il singolare rifiuto ad esportare il proprio credo e il proprio stile di vita. Credo che l'impenetrabilità del mondo ebraico venga interpretata come razzismo perché è poco concepibile che una religione o un sistema di valori non abbia nel suo interno una spinta alla diffusione. Ma questo è perché si parte da assunti completamente diversi. La differenza culturale tra mondo ebraico e mondo cristiano è soprattutto qui.


Mi ha sempre interessato questa differenza... da dove nasce quest'assenza di proselitismo, rispetto alle altre due religioni monoteiste?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per intrinsecamente razzista. Sicuramente il popolo ebraico ha un forte senso di identità e questo è il risultato di una selezione a priori. Chi non aveva forte senso di identità ha smesso di essere ebreo, in Europa come nei paesi arabi. In Europa di più, guardando al passato. Il fatto stesso che gli ebrei ancora esistono è dovuto alla forza del sentimento identitario. Capisco che piaccia poco e paradossalmente questo risulta ancora più sgradevole per il singolare rifiuto ad esportare il proprio credo e il proprio stile di vita. Credo che l'impenetrabilità del mondo ebraico venga interpretata come razzismo perché è poco concepibile che una religione o un sistema di valori non abbia nel suo interno una spinta alla diffusione. Ma questo è perché si parte da assunti completamente diversi. La differenza culturale tra mondo ebraico e mondo cristiano è soprattutto qui.


Intrinsecamente razzista vuol dire che c'è addirittura una parola in yiddish per identificare i non ebrei, o meglio i non appartenenti al "popolo eletto". Un popolo eletto che si è piazzato in una terra fiorente facendosi spazio su quelli che considerava, e considera, inferiori, cioè i locali che erano lì. Che ha finito per innalzare muri, che affama e bombarda e brutalizza uomini, donne e bambini per il solo fatto che esistono. Che sono lì. Questo mi pare evidente.


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre interessato questa differenza... da dove nasce quest'assenza di proselitismo, rispetto alle altre due religioni monoteiste?


Storicamente non è sempre stato così, ma questo aspetto si è consolidato nel tempo tanto da diventare un caposaldo. Da un punto di vista sociologico, penso che sia stata inizialmente una tattica di non belligeranza operata da una minoranza con un senso identitario molto forte ma con un sistema di valori quasi sovrapponibile a quello del paese ospitante. Da un punto di vista economico gli ebrei, in Europa come nei paesi arabi, a differenza per esempio dei Rom, non erano in condizioni di inferiorità (neanche di superiorità, a dispetto di quanto si voglia far credere) e questo, unitamente ad un sistema etico quasi sovrapponibile, metteva (mette) a "grave rischio" l'identità e il patrimonio di tradizioni. L'isolamento e l'impenetrabilità è stata la risposta alla minaccia identitaria. Chi non vi ha aderito, non è più ebreo.
Da un punto di vista filosofico religioso per un ebreo credente l'ebraismo non è l'unica strada per la salvezza. È una strada obbligatoria per chi è ebreo e gli oneri e le punizioni divine per chi fa parte del popolo eletto sono particolarmente pesanti, perché ai peccati riguardanti l'etica si aggiungono i peccati riguardanti l'osservanza (cibo, sabato, digiuni, procedure di vita quotidiana che non hanno nessuna valenza etica).
Il pensiero ebraico scinde la pratica dell'etica con la pratica religiosa, c'è pure un simbolo religioso (il lulav)  a rimarcare il fatto.
Non andare in sinagoga è un peccato di osservanza, allontana dal paradiso un ebreo ma non un non ebreo.
Mangiare maiale idem.
Rubare o uccidere un animale per diletto allontana tutti. 
Questo comporta che il proselitismo aumenti il carico di ostacoli al paradiso di persone potenzialmente candidate.
può far ridere ma queste sono le motivazioni religiose.
sono sempre un po' ridicole, soprattutto se non vi si è abituati.
sul perché Dio abbia dato tutte queste incombenze e scocciature proprio a Israele scegliendolo come popolo eletto, nessuno sa rispondere, ma se questo è razzismo, sì, gli ebrei allora sono razzisti per definizione. Dalle mie parti si dice che in un epoca in cui le normative sul proselitismo non erano ancora così codificate, uno studente Talmudico molto dotato e dal grande cuore, Ioshua Ben Yossef, abbia rimarcato l'importanza relativa dell'osservanza delle normative religiose se si dimenticano quelle morali e che abbia addirittura pensato di parlare a tutti.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Storicamente non è sempre stato così, ma questo aspetto si è consolidato nel tempo tanto da diventare un caposaldo. Da un punto di vista sociologico, penso che sia stata inizialmente una tattica di non belligeranza operata da una minoranza con un senso identitario molto forte ma con un sistema di valori quasi sovrapponibile a quello del paese ospitante. Da un punto di vista economico gli ebrei, in Europa come nei paesi arabi, a differenza per esempio dei Rom, non erano in condizioni di inferiorità (neanche di superiorità, a dispetto di quanto si voglia far credere) e questo, unitamente ad un sistema etico quasi sovrapponibile, metteva (mette) a "grave rischio" l'identità e il patrimonio di tradizioni. L'isolamento e l'impenetrabilità è stata la risposta alla minaccia identitaria. Chi non vi ha aderito, non è più ebreo.
> Da un punto di vista filosofico religioso per un ebreo credente l'ebraismo non è l'unica strada per la salvezza. È una strada obbligatoria per chi è ebreo e gli oneri e le punizioni divine per chi fa parte del popolo eletto sono particolarmente pesanti, perché ai peccati riguardanti l'etica si aggiungono i peccati riguardanti l'osservanza (cibo, sabato, digiuni, procedure di vita quotidiana che non hanno nessuna valenza etica).
> Il pensiero ebraico scinde la pratica dell'etica con la pratica religiosa, c'è pure un simbolo religioso (il lulav)  a rimarcare il fatto.
> Non andare in sinagoga è un peccato di osservanza, allontana dal paradiso un ebreo ma non un non ebreo.
> ...


Il razzismo presuppone un sentimento di superiorità di una razza/etnia rispetto alle altre, con tutte le conseguenze che ne conseguono.  Non ho la più pallida idea se questo sia o meno il pensiero del popolo  ebraico, ammesso e non concesso poi che si possa parlare di un pensiero unico per un intero popolo.
 Infatti accuso la politica di un governo, che è ben altra cosa.
Interessante la visione religiosa e il suo rifuggire dal proselitismo, che hai ragione, sembra paradossale nelle sue motivazioni.


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intrinsecamente razzista vuol dire che c'è addirittura una parola in yiddish per identificare i non ebrei, o meglio i non appartenenti al "popolo eletto". Un popolo eletto che si è piazzato in una terra fiorente facendosi spazio su quelli che considerava, e considera, inferiori, cioè i locali che erano lì. Che ha finito per innalzare muri, che affama e bombarda e brutalizza uomini, donne e bambini per il solo fatto che esistono. Che sono lì. Questo mi pare evidente.


Goym? Come i Rom che chiamano gagi i non zingari?
Sul resto semplifichi assai. Non è perché sono lì e perché sono considerati inferiori.  Su come sono assegnate e ottenute le terre, come sui bombardamenti, mi astengo sennò finiamo domani.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ma è possibile diventare ebrei? o è necessario il sangue? o una parte di sangue?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> Ecate ma è possibile diventare ebrei? o è necessario il sangue? o una parte di sangue?


Fai la splendida solo perchè non hai niente da circoncidere...


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> Ecate ma è possibile diventare ebrei? o è necessario il sangue? o una parte di sangue?


È possibile ma è molto difficile, oggi più che mai, soprattutto parlando di ebraismo ortodosso. È un processo molto lungo.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fai la splendida solo perchè non hai niente da circoncidere...


potresti barare, no?


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> Ecate ma è possibile diventare ebrei? o è necessario il sangue? o una parte di sangue?


Penso che convertirsi alla religione sia consentito.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> È possibile ma è molto difficile, oggi più che mai, soprattutto parlando di ebraismo ortodosso. È un processo molto lungo.



e con un matrimonio?


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> Ecate ma è possibile diventare ebrei? o è necessario il sangue? o una parte di sangue?


Col sangue maschile non se ne fa nulla 
col sangue femminile, basta la nonna


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Goym? Come i Rom che chiamano gagi i non zingari?*
> Sul resto semplifichi assai. Non è perché sono lì e perché sono considerati inferiori.  Su come sono assegnate e ottenute le terre, come sui bombardamenti, mi astengo sennò finiamo domani.


Esatto, sì. Come i rom, esattamente. 
Non semplifico, sono essenziale. Ed essenzialmente è quello.


----------



## Ecate (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e con un matrimonio?


Alcuni ebrei riformati celebrano matrimoni misti insieme all'altro ministro di culto, ma ognuno rimane della religione che è. Pure matrimoni gay, alcune correnti. Negli USA la conversione all'ebraismo riformato non è difficoltosa, se uno vuole lo può fare senza problemi.
Per l'ebraismo ortodosso no, non si può.
anzi, il matrimonio come finalità per una conversione all'ebraismo è una causa impediente
la spiegazione è che poiché esiste il divorzio religioso, se uno si è convertito per sposarsi e poi divorzia, rimane lì come un pirla, ebreo/a controvoglia e pure divorziato


----------



## brenin (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e con un matrimonio?


breve OT penso interessante sulle enormi difficoltà,per la moglie, di ottenere il  divorzio in Israele :


http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli...zio_un_diritto_solo_per_gli_uomini-101270468/


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

grazie per le risposte, non ne sapevo nulla
è bizzarro come la gente sembra che le studi tutte per complicarsi l'esistenza


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie per le risposte, non ne sapevo nulla
> è bizzarro come la gente sembra che le studi tutte per complicarsi l'esistenza


Le religioni servono essenzialmente a quello... complicare terribilmente qualcosa di semplice


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le religioni servono essenzialmente a quello... complicare terribilmente qualcosa di semplice


insomma come la burocrazia, che infatti dà immenso potere del tutto immotivato ai burocrati, e che per di più come tutte le cose inutili e dannose è inamovibile


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> insomma come la burocrazia, che infatti dà immenso potere del tutto immotivato ai burocrati, e che per di più come tutte le cose inutili e dannose è inamovibile


qualcosa del genere


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Col sangue maschile non se ne fa nulla
> col sangue femminile, basta la nonna


come mai la discendenza discende solo per via materna?


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come mai la discendenza discende solo per via materna?


mi pare che sia così anche per la cittadinanza tedesca, la trasmette la madre


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Prepartita Turchia-Grecia. Ecco come il pubblico turco onora il minuto di silenzio per i morti francesi...
> 
> [video=youtube;Wt9bMYcmUFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt9bMYcmUFg[/video]


Vabbè..anche in Italia senti i cori sull'Heysel o su Superga. Gli idioti ce li abbiamo anche noi.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi pare che sia così anche per la cittadinanza tedesca, la trasmette la madre


Non mi risulta free... sia la madre che il padre, basta uno dei due come in Italia. Che poi più che di cittadinanza, si tratta di un'appartenenza ad un insieme religioso.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..anche in Italia senti i cori sull'Heysel o su Superga. Gli idioti ce li abbiamo anche noi.
> 
> Buscopann


mi pare una cosa diversa... qui intanto era un minuto di silenzio. Poi non erano un gruppo di idioti, se senti la valanga di fischi e i cori.
Si sono indignati per primi i responsabili turchi, diciamo che è stata una pessima cosa, senza cercare altri paragoni.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare una cosa diversa... qui intanto era un minuto di silenzio. Poi non erano un gruppo di idioti, se senti la valanga di fischi e i cori.
> Si sono indignati per primi i responsabili turchi, diciamo che è stata una pessima cosa, senza cercare altri paragoni.


Certo che è pessima. Ma ritengo che gli stadi, anche da noi, diano spesso voce a gente che non si distingue per la propria intelligenza. Il minuto di silenzio è poi un'ottima occasione per dare ancora più voce alla propria idiozia.

Buscopann

PS. Basterebbe individuare con le telecamere chi fischiava (almeno alcuni) e agire di conseguenza. Dubito che lo faranno mai ovviamente.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che è pessima. Ma ritengo che gli stadi, anche da noi, diano spesso voce a gente che non si distingue per la propria intelligenza. Il minuto di silenzio è poi un'ottima occasione per dare ancora più voce alla propria idiozia.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. *Basterebbe individuare con le telecamere chi fischiava (almeno alcuni) e agire di conseguenza. Dubito che lo faranno mai ovviamente*.


purtroppo credo di no...


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il governo israeliano persegue una politica razzista. E' di gran lunga il più forte della regione, e spetta al più forte la ricerca della pace.
> E questo lo dicono anche diversi intellettuali israeliani che hanno lasciato il paese.
> Chi pianifica ed esegue "Piombo Fuso" dopo aver confinato un intero popolo in un enorme lager a cielo aperto, non avrà mai nessuna giustificazione ai miei occhi.


Israele rivendica il diritto di esistere, non guarda alla razza. È fortemente legata alla sua storia, si potrebbe quasi dire che la storia del popolo ebraico è la sua religione. Hanno creato città dal nulla in cui possono convivere persone di ogni razza e di ogni credo. Non mi sembrano queste le caratteristiche di un popolo razzista. Certo la sua storia recente, degli ultimi cento anni e meno, non gli consente quella tranquillità necessaria a fidarsi di chi è disponibile a fare accordi ma ne proclama l'imminente distruzione.


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi pare che sia così anche per la cittadinanza tedesca, la trasmette la madre



Ciao

non lo so come è per la Germania. Ma in Svizzera è così. 
Si sa sempre chi è la madre ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Israele rivendica il diritto di esistere, non guarda alla razza. È fortemente legata alla sua storia, si potrebbe quasi dire che la storia del popolo ebraico è la sua religione. Hanno creato città dal nulla in cui possono convivere persone di ogni razza e di ogni credo. *Non mi sembrano queste le caratteristiche di un popolo razzista.* Certo la sua storia recente, degli ultimi cento anni e meno, non gli consente quella tranquillità necessaria a fidarsi di chi è disponibile a fare accordi ma ne proclama l'imminente distruzione.


Non ho parlato di popolo razzista, semmai di politica razzista dei governi e di un movimento politico. E' un'abile mossa confondere la critica politica col razzismo... ogni pensiero contro le azioni dello stato di Israele viene fatto confluire in malafede nell'antisemitismo, ma ormai il trucco è vecchio e conosciuto.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

*si comincia*

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...one_interruzione_termini-ottaviano-127699884/

daje.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...one_interruzione_termini-ottaviano-127699884/
> 
> daje.


Figo, dai. E' quello che abbiamo cercato con pervicacia.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Figo, dai. E' quello che abbiamo cercato con pervicacia.


sono d'accordo con te.

tra l'altro adesso ci starà sta tarantella quotidiana; ieri hanno chiuso via veneto, oggi la metro, sui quotidiani si legge "allarme san pietro, militari nelle stazioni, allarme duomo, allarme alla Scala", andrà così un paio di settimane, poi arriva Natale, i regali,  il pandoro, er torrone, passa tutto in canzonella e poi... e poi speriamo niente.

"e salutamose bene"  noi diciamo sempre così..


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

*FALSO ALLARME*

"Falso allarme per un pacco sospetto sulla metro A. Evacuata e chiusa la stazione Lepanto e linea interrotta tra Ottaviano e Termini per un'ora a causa di un intervento delle forze dell'ordine. L'allerta è scattata verso le 10.45 per un sacchetto lasciato incustodito sulla banchina in direzione Anagnina. A darne notizia l'account Twitter di Atac.

Sul posto le volanti del commissariato di zona Roma Prati e gli artificieri. La polizia ha chiesto all'azienda che gestisce il trasporto pubblico a Roma di interrompere parzialmente il servizio e chiudere la stazione in cui è scattata l'allerta. Ma i controlli hanno dato esito negativo.

Nelle ultime 24 si sono susseguiti i falsi allarmi.

 Ieri sera alle 9, nei pressi dell’ambasciata americana in via Veneto a Roma: una borsa scura abbandonata ha creato il caos: tempo mezz’ora e l’allerta rientra. Era solo un cuscino. In mattinata, sempre ieri, altri due falsi allarmi, questa volta in zona Vaticano: un trolley a due passi dalla sede dell'università non statale Lumsa e una piccola scatola metallica vicino una serranda in via Erba. E ora il quarto sulla metro A, finto anche questo."


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Figo, dai. E' quello che abbiamo cercato con pervicacia.


vero.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> tra l'altro adesso ci starà sta tarantella quotidiana; ieri hanno chiuso via veneto, oggi la metro, sui quotidiani si legge "allarme san pietro, militari nelle stazioni, allarme duomo, allarme alla Scala", andrà così un paio di settimane, *poi arriva Natale, i regali,  il pandoro, er torrone, passa tutto in canzonella e poi... e poi speriamo niente.*
> 
> "e salutamose bene"  noi diciamo sempre così..


il primo ragazzino che mi tira un petardo in centro, quest'anno lo prendo a pedate nel culo


----------



## brenin (19 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Figo, dai. E' quello che abbiamo cercato con pervicacia.


non solo, e continuiamo con perseveranza diabolica. Interessante questo articolo :

http://www.corriere.it/cultura/15_n...si-eafac2b2-8e84-11e5-aea5-af74b18a84ea.shtml


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> non solo, e continuiamo con perseveranza diabolica. Interessante questo articolo :
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/15_n...si-eafac2b2-8e84-11e5-aea5-af74b18a84ea.shtml


L'ho letto anche io. Non fa una piega.


----------



## brenin (19 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'ho letto anche io. Non fa una piega.


E speriamo che al nostro "premier" non venga in mente di farsi coinvolgere - per l'ennesima volta - dallo zio Sam.....


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> non solo, e continuiamo con perseveranza diabolica. Interessante questo articolo :
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/15_n...si-eafac2b2-8e84-11e5-aea5-af74b18a84ea.shtml


Molto condivisibile.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto condivisibile.


come quasi tutto quello che scrive Houellebecq.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come quasi tutto quello che scrive Houellebecq.


Onestamente non lo conosco.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo conosco.


Leggi il suo più famoso "le particelle elementari", merita.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Leggi il suo più famoso "le particelle elementari", merita.


No senti, su "Chiodi Rossi" di Robert E. Howard c'è tutto quello che uno può voler sapere sulla vita, l'universo e tutto quanto. Non m'interessa null'altro, sarebbe superfluo.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> tra l'altro adesso ci starà sta tarantella quotidiana; ieri hanno chiuso via veneto, oggi la metro, sui quotidiani si legge "allarme san pietro, militari nelle stazioni, allarme duomo, allarme alla Scala", andrà così un paio di settimane, poi arriva Natale, i regali,  il pandoro, er torrone, passa tutto in canzonella e poi... e poi speriamo niente.
> 
> "e salutamose bene"  noi diciamo sempre così..


Più o meno si.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il primo ragazzino che mi tira un petardo in centro, quest'anno lo prendo a pedate nel culo


Maremma, io li odio da sempre :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (19 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> non solo, e continuiamo con perseveranza diabolica. Interessante questo articolo :
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/15_n...si-eafac2b2-8e84-11e5-aea5-af74b18a84ea.shtml


Non riesco a leggere l'articolo. Mi chiede di abbonarmi. 
Forse perché sono all'estero. 
Qualcuno protrebbe gentilmente farmi un copia incolla dei contenuti? 
Grazie


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No senti, su "Chiodi Rossi" di Robert E. Howard c'è tutto quello che uno può voler sapere *sulla vita, l'universo e tutto quanto*. Non m'interessa null'altro, sarebbe superfluo.


quello si che è uno scrittore, anche se manuale galattico per autostoppisti ti spiega meglio il tutto.


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non riesco a leggere l'articolo. Mi chiede di abbonarmi.
> Forse perché sono all'estero.
> Qualcuno protrebbe gentilmente farmi un copia incolla dei contenuti?
> Grazie


Anche a me lo chiede. Superati tot di articoli chiede l'abbonamento... Un copia e incolla sarebbe gradito


----------



## brenin (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Leggi il suo più famoso "le particelle elementari", merita.


Il suo romanzo " Sottomissione " immagina - polemicamente e provocatoriamente - il futuro della Francia  nel prossimo decennio.

" La "sottomissione" del titolo si riferisce alla democratica presa del potere, nella Francia del 2022, a colmare un vuoto insieme ideale e politico, da parte di un partito islamico moderato e alla relativa conversione del protagonista all'islam (che in arabo significa appunto "sottomissione" o "abbandono totale di sé a Dio"). Ne consegue un pacifico, graduale, ma inesorabile ritorno a un modello sociale patriarcale e poligamico, la fine della parità fra i sessi, la progressiva islamizzazione dell'insegnamento, il volontario esodo degli ebrei francesi. La rinuncia, insomma, a tutti i valori ereditati dai Lumi, quelli che in Francia si chiamano _valeurs républicaines_, e quindi l'autodistruzione di una civiltà che, anomica, abulica, vuota di senso come il protagonista, accetta di rinunciare, con indifferenza e quasi con voluttà, a tutto ciò che ne costituisce la specificità dalla fine del XVIII secolo.  Nessuna islamofobia, nonostante le semplificazioni mediatiche, nel romanzo; nessuna descrizione di una religione violenta, che decapita o lapida gli infedeli; l'islam moderato e sornione che si afferma alla fine (e di cui Houllebecq sottolinea giustamente le affinità ideologiche con la destra tradizionalista europea, che lo combatte, ma ne condivide l'avversione ai valori della modernità) prende, per così dire, per stanchezza un Occidente disilluso ed estenuato, come fece il cristianesimo alla fine del mondo antico. Lo sguardo dell'io narrante (e dell'autore) su quanto accade è quello proprio di un perfetto rappresentante di tale civiltà declinante: indifferente, passivo, per nulla ostile, anzi, sostanzialmente lieto di aderire a un credo e di sbarazzarsi della libertà vuota e senza fini che era la sua; al massimo sorpreso che la storia sia ancora in movimento (assuefatto com'è alla stagnazione della sua vita e della società in cui è cresciuto) e incapace di concepire altro modo per accedervi che non sia, appunto, quello di una "sottomissione".  La libertà stanca, specie quella vacua del consumismo moderno, e il romanzo si chiude con la certezza di François che non avrebbe avuto, dopo la sua conversione, "niente da rimpiangere". A essere sottoposta a dura critica non è certo l'islam, ma la società nata dalla rivoluzione: priva di trascendenza, incapace di darsi un _ubi_ _consistam_ e di autoperpetuarsi, a causa della dissoluzione del modello famigliare tradizionale (vera ossessione dell'autore), è, secondo Houellebecq, destinata a soccombere al confronto con modelli sociali più organici e a rimanere una parentesi di breve durata nella storia dell'umanità. In _Sottomissione,_ è particolarmente spietata la descrizione dell'ambiente accademico e culturale: quello che dovrebbe essere il baluardo e lo strumento di diffusione dei valori democratici è rappresentato come un universo angusto, autoreferenziale, animato solo da piccoli interessi e beghe meschine. La riflessione sul nichilismo (qui particolarmente presente, anche attraverso il confronto con Nietzsche) e il lucido disincanto possono ricordare i romanzi francesi della fine degli anni trenta: l'anti-umanesimo dichiarato di François non sembra così distante da quello di Roquentin nella _Nausea._ Ma i personaggi di Houllebecq non hanno nessuna velleità di critica filosofica, nessuna consolazione dall'arte né la disperata ma sensualissima vitalità di un Meursault: non conoscono la rivolta, ma solo un'apatica rassegnazione. "


----------



## brenin (19 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Anche a me lo chiede. Superati tot di articoli chiede l'abbonamento... Un copia e incolla sarebbe gradito


.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non riesco a leggere l'articolo. Mi chiede di abbonarmi.
> Forse perché sono all'estero.
> Qualcuno protrebbe gentilmente farmi un copia incolla dei contenuti?
> Grazie





Eratò ha detto:


> Anche a me lo chiede. Superati tot di articoli chiede l'abbonamento... Un copia e incolla sarebbe gradito


LO SCRITTORE
Attentati Parigi, Houellebecq: «Io accuso Hollande e difendo i francesi»
Lo scrittore e intellettuale francese Michel Houellebecq:«La situazione incresciosa nella quale ci ritroviamo è da attribuire a precise responsabilità politiche»
di Michel Houellebecq
Michel Houellebecq (LaPresse) shadow
20
1155
217
17
All’indomani degli attentati del 7 gennaio, ho passato due giorni incollato ai notiziari televisivi, senza riuscire a staccare lo sguardo. All’indomani degli attentati del 13 novembre, non credo nemmeno di aver acceso la televisione. Mi sono limitato a chiamare amici e conoscenti che abitano nei quartieri colpiti (e si tratta di parecchie persone). Ci si abitua, anche agli attentati. Nel 1986, Parigi è stata colpita da una serie di attacchi dinamitardi, in vari luoghi pubblici (si trattava dell’Hezbollah libanese, credo, che all’epoca ne rivendicò la responsabilità). 


Ci furono quattro o cinque attentati, a distanza di pochi giorni, talvolta di una settimana, non ricordo molto bene. Ma quello che ricordo perfettamente bene era l’atmosfera che si respirava, in metropolitana, nei giorni successivi. Il silenzio, nei corridoi sotterranei, era totale, e i passeggeri incrociavano sguardi carichi di diffidenza. Questo, la prima settimana. Poi, assai rapidamente, le conversazioni hanno ripreso e l’atmosfera è tornata alla normalità. L’idea di un’esplosione imminente era rimasta nell’aria, pesava nella mente di tutti, ma già era passata in secondo piano. Ci si abitua, anche agli attentati. La Francia resisterà. I francesi sapranno resistere, anche senza sbandierare un eroismo eccezionale, senza aver nemmeno bisogno di uno «scatto» collettivo di orgoglio nazionale. 


Resisteranno perché non si può fare altrimenti, e perché ci si abitua a tutto. E nessuna emozione umana, nemmeno la paura, è forte come l’abitudine. 
Keep calm and carry on. Mantieni la calma e vai avanti. D’accordo, faremo proprio così (anche se - ahimè - non abbiamo un Churchill alla guida del Paese). Contrariamente a quanto si pensi, i francesi sono piuttosto docili e si lasciano governare facilmente, ma questo non vuol dire che siano dei completi imbecilli. Il loro difetto principale potrebbe definirsi una sorta di superficialità incline alla dimenticanza, e ciò significa che periodicamente occorre rinfrescar loro la memoria. La situazione incresciosa nella quale ci ritroviamo è da attribuire a precise responsabilità politiche; e queste responsabilità politiche dovranno essere passate al vaglio, prima o poi. È assai improbabile che l’insignificante opportunista che occupa la poltrona di capo di Stato, come pure il ritardato congenito che svolge le funzioni di primo ministro, per non parlare poi dei «tenori dell’opposizione» (LOL), escano con onore da questo riesame. 


Chi è stato a decretare i tagli nelle forze di polizia, fino a ridurle all’esasperazione, quasi incapaci di svolgere le loro mansioni? 
Chi ci ha inculcato, per tanti anni, che le frontiere sono un’assurdità antiquata, simbolo di un nazionalismo superato e nauseabondo? Si capisce subito che tali responsabilità sono state largamente condivise. 
Quali leader politici hanno invischiato la Francia in operazioni assurde e costose, il cui principale risultato è stato quello di far sprofondare nel caos prima l’Iraq, poi la Libia? E quali governanti erano pronti, fino a poco tempo fa, a fare la stessa cosa in Siria ? (Dimenticavo, è vero che non siamo andati in Iraq, non la seconda volta. Ma c’è mancato poco, e pare scontato che Dominique de Villepin passerà alla storia solo per questo, che non è poco: aver impedito che la Francia per una volta, la sola e unica volta della sua storia recente, partecipasse a un intervento militare criminale - e per di più idiota.) 


La conclusione inevitabile è purtroppo assai severa: i governi che si sono succeduti negli ultimi dieci anni (venti? trenta?) hanno fallito penosamente, sistematicamente, pesantemente nella loro missione fondamentale, cioè proteggere la popolazione francese affidata alla loro responsabilità. 


La popolazione, dal canto suo, non ha fallito in nulla. In fondo, non si sa esattamente che cosa pensa la popolazione, visto che i successivi governi si sono guardati bene dall’indire dei referendum (tranne uno, nel 2005, ma hanno preferito non tener conto del risultato). I sondaggi d’opinione, invece, sono sempre autorizzati e - per quello che valgono - rivelano grosso modo le cose seguenti: la popolazione francese ha sempre conservato fiducia e solidarietà nei confronti dell’esercito e delle forze di polizia; ha accolto con sdegno i predicozzi della « sinistra morale» (morale?) sull’accoglienza di rifugiati e migranti e non ha mai accettato senza sospetti le avventure militari estere nelle quali i suoi governanti l’hanno trascinata. 


Si potrebbero moltiplicare all’infinito gli esempi della spaccatura - oggi abissale - che si è venuta a creare tra i cittadini e coloro che dovrebbero rappresentarli. 
Il discredito che oggi colpisce in Francia l’insieme della classe politica è non solo dilagante, ma anche legittimo. E mi sembra che l’unica soluzione che ci resta sarebbe quella di dirigersi lentamente verso l’unica forma di democrazia reale, e con questo intendo dire la democrazia diretta. 


(Traduzione Rita Baldassarre
© MICHEL HOUELLEBECQ )


----------



## Eratò (19 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Attentati Parigi, Houellebecq: «Io accuso Hollande e difendo i francesi "
> 
> Lo scrittore e intellettuale francese Michel Houellebecq:«La situazione incresciosa nella quale ci ritroviamo è da attribuire a precise responsabilità politiche»
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> LO SCRITTORE
> Attentati Parigi, Houellebecq: «Io accuso Hollande e difendo i francesi»
> Lo scrittore e intellettuale francese Michel Houellebecq:«La situazione incresciosa nella quale ci ritroviamo è da attribuire a precise responsabilità politiche»
> di Michel Houellebecq
> ...


Grazie ad entrambi. Assolutamente condivisibile.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> non solo, e continuiamo con perseveranza diabolica. Interessante questo articolo :
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cultura/15_n...si-eafac2b2-8e84-11e5-aea5-af74b18a84ea.shtml


l'ho letto adesso e come voi sono d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il primo ragazzino che mi tira un petardo in centro, quest'anno lo prendo a pedate nel culo


io ho parecchia paura, sono sincera. chiaro che la mia vita quotidiana non cambia di una virgola. però ecco, io scendo a Lepanto per venire a lavoro  insomma non mi lascia molto indifferente il tutto, al netto del fatto che siano stati tutti e 5 allarmi falsi.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho parecchia paura, sono sincera. chiaro che la mia vita quotidiana non cambia di una virgola. però ecco, io scendo a Lepanto per venire a lavoro  insomma non mi lascia molto indifferente il tutto, al netto del fatto che siano stati tutti e 5 allarmi falsi.


Lo so ban, ma l'unica cosa è cercare di non pensarci... immagino che le probabilità di incappare in una sfiga del genere siano meno di quelle di essere colpiti da un fulmine. In certi casi serve una dose di sano fatalismo.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so ban, ma l'unica cosa è cercare di non pensarci... immagino che le probabilità di incappare in una sfiga del genere siano meno di quelle di essere colpiti da un fulmine. In certi casi serve una dose di sano fatalismo.


è brutto anche il clima che c'è qui. sembra veramente che ci stiano per sparare domani. 

parlano tutti SOLO di quello, in giro, nei mezzi, al bar, in fila a mensa. ci si guarda intorno con circospezione, le conversazioni monotematiche.

Come dice Houellebecq, l'abitudine è più forte della paura e presto si ritornerà a non farci nemmeno caso


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è brutto anche il clima che c'è qui. sembra veramente che ci stiano per sparare domani.
> 
> parlano tutti SOLO di quello, in giro, nei mezzi, al bar, in fila a mensa. ci si guarda intorno con circospezione, le conversazioni monotematiche.
> 
> Come dice Houellebecq, l'abitudine è più forte della paura e presto si ritornerà a non farci nemmeno caso


sarebbe interessante parlare con qualcuno che ha vissuto o viva a Tel Aviv.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è brutto anche il clima che c'è qui. sembra veramente che ci stiano per sparare domani.
> 
> parlano tutti SOLO di quello, in giro, nei mezzi, al bar, in fila a mensa. ci si guarda intorno con circospezione, le conversazioni monotematiche.
> 
> *Come dice Houellebecq, l'abitudine è più forte della paura e presto si ritornerà a non farci nemmeno caso*


Si, è così... fondamentalmente ci si abitua a tutto, anche alla paura.


----------



## Nobody (19 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe interessante parlare con qualcuno che ha vissuto o viva a Tel Aviv.


un mio amico è stato artificiere nell'esercito... ha partecipato negli anni '90 allo sminamento in Bosnia. Alla fine ti abitui pure al pericolo di saltare in aria.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

c'è una domanda che è un po' che mi attraversa la mente...ma questi musulmani hanno senso dell'umorismo? hanno comici, umorismo demenziale o all'inglese, pernacchie (secondo Totò la miglior vendetta è la pernacchia), sono autoironici, amano prendersi in giro? 
non sarà che la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo abbia inasprito una religione già di per sè tetra?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> io ho parecchia paura, sono sincera. chiaro che la mia vita quotidiana non cambia di una virgola. però ecco, io scendo a Lepanto per venire a lavoro  insomma non mi lascia molto indifferente il tutto, al netto del fatto che siano stati tutti e 5 allarmi falsi.


Paura?perchè?per quale motivo dovrebbero prendersela con noi poveri disgraziati.Credi che il mondo arabo non vede come siamo ridotti di merda noi italiani?con l'india che sono 3 anni che ci prende a calci in culo?L'isis a noi non ci pensa proprio,se non fosse per lo stato vaticano,gli faremmo pure schifo.
Adesso hanno messo due militare ogni stazione della metro:rotfl::rotfl:e già perchè l'isis potrebbe colpire nella stazione quintiliani della metro b...e magari si rompe la metro e non fanno neanche danni.:rotfl:Siamo uno stato patetico.


----------



## banshee (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paura?perchè?per quale motivo dovrebbero prendersela con noi poveri disgraziati.Credi che il mondo arabo non vede come siamo ridotti di merda noi italiani?con l'india che sono 3 anni che ci prende a calci in culo?L'isis a noi non ci pensa proprio,se non fosse per lo stato vaticano,gli faremmo pure schifo.
> Adesso hanno messo due militare ogni stazione della metro:rotfl::rotfl:e già perchè l'isis potrebbe colpire nella stazione quintiliani della metro b...e magari si rompe la metro e non fanno neanche danni.:rotfl:Siamo uno stato patetico.


si li ho visti i militari... non lo so, tu dici?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> si li ho visti i militari... non lo so, tu dici?


Per me non è cambiato nulla,Schifo facciamo e schifo facevamo.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me non è cambiato nulla,Schifo facciamo e schifo facevamo.


anche quelli del ristorante cambogiano avranno pensato lo stesso.

noi realmente non abbiamo modo per immaginare chi,dove,quando,perchè,percome.

sappiamo che è uno status destinato a diventare abituale.   sappiamo al netto di Houllebecq che tutto questo è in parte responsabilità di certi governi occidentali.   sappiamo che è in corso da 40 anni ormai una involuzione della società islamica.

sappiamo tante cose, ma non sappiamo (ancora) come uscirne.   l'unica cosa che sappiamo è che non dobbiamo nè vivere nell'ansia nè pensare di essere al sicuro, perchè crederci al sicuro fa abbassare la guardia.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> anche quelli del ristorante cambogiano avranno pensato lo stesso.
> 
> noi realmente non abbiamo modo per immaginare chi,dove,quando,perchè,percome.
> 
> ...


E che fai?non esci più?non vai più a puttane?non vai più a vedere film porno?non ti vai più a masturbare in un parco pubblico?io a ste cose non voglio rinunciare,e enache tu credo...:rotfl:


----------



## Zod (19 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so ban, ma l'unica cosa è cercare di non pensarci... immagino che le probabilità di incappare in una sfiga del genere siano meno di quelle di essere colpiti da un fulmine. In certi casi serve una dose di sano fatalismo.


Statisticamente dovrebbe essere meno pericoloso rispetto ad altre attività che se ripetute possono essere fatali, come correre in moto, guidare e mandare messaggi col cellulare, non allacciare i bambini in macchina, fumare, bere e guidare...ultimamente anche mangiare carni lavorate. Per la legge dei grandi numeri se ti abitui a certi comportamenti rischiosi hai un'alta probabilità di subirne delle conseguenze. Eppure a chi frega?

Molti dicono che i terroristi si immolano perché pensano che in paradiso li attendono 12 vergini (che dopo la prima non lo saranno più). Ma per le donne che si fanno esplodere invece come funziona? Hanno 12 George Clooney che le aspettano?


----------



## Zod (19 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe interessante parlare con qualcuno che ha vissuto o viva a Tel Aviv.


Come a Miami, facendo attenzione a certe cose.


----------



## Zod (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è una domanda che è un po' che mi attraversa la mente...ma questi musulmani hanno senso dell'umorismo? hanno comici, umorismo demenziale o all'inglese, pernacchie (secondo Totò la miglior vendetta è la pernacchia), sono autoironici, amano prendersi in giro?
> non sarà che la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo abbia inasprito una religione già di per sè tetra?


No, sono tutti tristi e grigi, tipo i milanesi. 

Sono persone splendide da cui avremmo tanto da imparare, peccato che ci sono i fanatici. Il problema è il fanatismo. Loro Allah, noi il calcio.

Dai Free su..jamme!! Accendi la lucina!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che fai?non esci più?non vai più a puttane?non vai più a vedere film porno?non ti vai più a masturbare in un parco pubblico?io a ste cose non voglio rinunciare,e enache tu credo...:rotfl:


sii serio su....


----------



## Flavia (19 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è una domanda che è un po' che mi attraversa la mente...ma questi musulmani hanno senso dell'umorismo? hanno comici, umorismo demenziale o all'inglese, pernacchie (secondo Totò la miglior vendetta è la pernacchia), sono autoironici, amano prendersi in giro?
> non sarà che la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo abbia inasprito una religione già di per sè tetra?


credo che la risposta sia 
nelle parole di Eco (il nome della rosa):*Il riso uccide la paura, e senza la paura non ci può essere la fede*


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> No, sono tutti tristi e grigi, tipo i milanesi.
> 
> Sono persone splendide da cui avremmo tanto da imparare, peccato che ci sono i fanatici. Il problema è il fanatismo. Loro Allah, noi il calcio.
> 
> Dai Free su..jamme!! Accendi la lucina!!


boh mi sa che per trovare un po' di humor islamico sia necessario accendere tutto l'albero di natale!
del resto anche i tedeschi non sono mica famosi per il loro inesauribile umorismo, era solo una domanda


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che la risposta sia
> nelle parole di Eco (il nome della rosa):*Il riso uccide la paura, e senza la paura non ci può essere la fede*


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh mi sa che per trovare un po' di humor islamico sia necessario accendere tutto l'albero di natale!
> del resto anche i tedeschi non sono mica famosi per il loro inesauribile umorismo, era solo una domanda



Ciao

l'umorismo tedesco, di fatti, non è conosciuto perché rimane racchiuso tra loro. Ci sono vari motivi ed uno è la lingua stessa. È una lingua molto precisa, che non si presta a giochi di doppi sensi (tipico dell'ironia italiana). È una lingua che anche se cambi la struttura della frase o sposti un comma, il senso rimane quello che è (tipico dell'umorismo inglese). Così l'umorismo si sposta su altro. È un'umorismo in parte molto tagliente, secco e amaro, che non viene colto e capito. Perché non tipico di quello che si conosce. In più, essendo una lingua così precisa, una traduzione affilata diviene quasi impossibile. Ci si avvicina, ma l'effetto va completamente perso. 

Lo svizzero tedesco è già diverso. Si presta meglio a giochi di parole e di far cambiare il senso di una frase con pochi giochi. Infatti, abbiamo commedianti come Ursus e Nadeschkin o Spettacolo ecc. che sono fantastici e conosciuti in tutti i territori di lingua tedesca, ma parlano in svizzero tedesco. Se lo traducono, l'effetto va completamente perso. Come con tanti film italiani, che se li traduci perdono tutto. Infatti molti non capiscono cosa ci sia di così fantastico nei film con Anna Magnani o con Lino Banfi. Non per nulla, c'è anche dall'altra parte della barricata il pregiudizio che l'italiano è un auto-idolatore. Non potendo cogliere la sottigliezza ... che si basa sull'espressività e modalità che è tipica di una certa lingua. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Statisticamente dovrebbe essere meno pericoloso rispetto ad altre attività che se ripetute possono essere fatali, come correre in moto, guidare e mandare messaggi col cellulare, non allacciare i bambini in macchina, fumare, bere e guidare...ultimamente anche mangiare carni lavorate. Per la legge dei grandi numeri se ti abitui a certi comportamenti rischiosi hai un'alta probabilità di subirne delle conseguenze. Eppure a chi frega?
> 
> *Molti dicono che i terroristi si immolano perché pensano che in paradiso li attendono 12 vergini (che dopo la prima non lo saranno più)*. Ma per le donne che si fanno esplodere invece come funziona? Hanno 12 George Clooney che le aspettano?


mo' non cominciamo a tirare sulla ricompensa, sono 72... e a quanto pare restano illibate anche dopo la prima.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> sii serio su....


Di fondo ero serio.Si non ho nessuna intenzione di cambiare la mia vita per sti 4 disgraziati,e parto dal presupposto che se mi deve succedere una cosa,comunque mi succederà.
Non possiamo aver paura di vivere,che vita sarebbe?


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di fondo ero serio.Si non ho nessuna intenzione di cambiare la mia vita per sti 4 disgraziati,e parto dal presupposto che se mi deve succedere una cosa,comunque mi succederà.
> Non possiamo aver paura di vivere,che vita sarebbe?


Esatto, vivere di per se è pericoloso... cazzo posso farci se ho la sfiga di incappare in un figlio di puttana che mi spara a sangue freddo. O di salire su un aereo dove un fottuto pazzo di pilota decide di schiantarsi su una montagna. Il finale è sempre quello, l'importante è godersi tutto quello che c'è in mezzo prima di arrivarci.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'umorismo tedesco, di fatti, non è conosciuto perché rimane racchiuso tra loro. Ci sono vari motivi ed uno è la lingua stessa. È una lingua molto precisa, che non si presta a giochi di doppi sensi (tipico dell'ironia italiana). È una lingua che anche se cambi la struttura della frase o sposti un comma, il senso rimane quello che è (tipico dell'umorismo inglese). Così l'umorismo si sposta su altro. È un'umorismo in parte molto tagliente, secco e amaro, che non viene colto e capito. Perché non tipico di quello che si conosce. In più, essendo una lingua così precisa, una traduzione affilata diviene quasi impossibile. Ci si avvicina, ma l'effetto va completamente perso.
> 
> ...


capisco, ma mi riferivo più che altro alla "fama" che ha un determinato popolo rispetto agli altri: i tedeschi non mi pare che siano noti soprattutto per il loro fine umorismo
insomma secondo me il punto è che si percepisce facilmente quando qualcuno si prende troppo sul serio, e quando ci sono mille paletti invalicabili che non permettono di sorridere di un po' tutto...ad es. anche Zod più sopra ha letto un fatto gravissimo evidenziandone una bizzarria, cioè chiedendosi se per caso le donne kamikaze abbiano 12 Clooney ad aspettarle in paradiso
e anche il tradimento, che è un fatto grave, come vedi bene dopo un po' di tempo (eh!) viene spesso riletto cogliendone anche gli aspetti comici/umoristici...è da TUTTI? chissà


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco, ma mi riferivo più che altro alla "fama" che ha un determinato popolo rispetto agli altri: i tedeschi non mi pare che siano noti soprattutto per il loro fine umorismo
> insomma secondo me il punto è che si percepisce facilmente quando qualcuno si prende troppo sul serio, e quando ci sono mille paletti invalicabili che non permettono di sorridere di un po' tutto...ad es. anche Zod più sopra ha letto un fatto gravissimo evidenziandone una bizzarria, cioè chiedendosi se per caso le donne kamikaze abbiano 12 Clooney ad aspettarle in paradiso
> e anche il tradimento, che è un fatto grave, come vedi bene dopo un po' di tempo (eh!) viene spesso riletto cogliendone anche gli aspetti comici/umoristici...è da TUTTI? chissà



Ciao

non c'è la fama, perché rimane all'interno. L'approccio è differente. Ad esempio si dice il "Feierabend" (festa + serale). Il tedesco durante il dovere, non scherza. Lavora ed è molto preciso. Mentre appena scocca il "Feierabend", che sarebbe il tempo dopo il lavoro, tutto cambia. Vedi, questa percezione del prendersi troppo sul serio lo hanno pure loro verso altri, come ad esempio verso gli italiani. Vengono ritenuti troppo orgogliosi e bisogna fare attenzione a cosa si dice, perché subito si viene tacciati di razzismo. Per scherzare, scherzano e sono pure molto ironici ... non ti preoccupare ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che io sappia nessun colono ha gioito
> si sono vergognati
> hanno chiesto scusa
> ovvio che non basta
> ...


Tragicamente vero e profondo.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'è la fama, perché rimane all'interno. L'approccio è differente. Ad esempio si dice il "Feierabend" (festa + serale). Il tedesco durante il dovere, non scherza. Lavora ed è molto preciso. Mentre appena scocca il "Feierabend", che sarebbe il tempo dopo il lavoro, tutto cambia. Vedi, questa percezione del prendersi troppo sul serio lo hanno pure loro verso altri, come ad esempio verso gli italiani. Vengono ritenuti troppo orgogliosi e bisogna fare attenzione a cosa si dice, perché subito si viene tacciati di razzismo. Per scherzare, scherzano e sono pure molto ironici ... non ti preoccupare ...
> 
> ...


ok, ma il punto non erano i tedeschi, ho fatto male a tirarli in ballo, ben mi sta!
per par condicio da piemontese "falsa e cortese" ti dico che un po' di verità c'è: è vero che i piemontesi generalmente non sono inclini a fare scenate, ma anzi tendono a lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia, non ostentano ricchezze, all'apparenza va bene tutto ma in realtà non va bene niente, si fanno un sacco di menate (a casina loro)


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma il punto non erano i tedeschi, ho fatto male a tirarli in ballo, ben mi sta!
> per par condicio da piemontese "falsa e cortese" ti dico che un po' di verità c'è: è vero che i piemontesi generalmente non sono inclini a fare scenate, ma anzi tendono a lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia, non ostentano ricchezze, all'apparenza va bene tutto ma in realtà non va bene niente, si fanno un sacco di menate (a casina loro)



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

In fin dei conti volevo solo dire, che forse noi non cogliamo la loro ironia (musulmani ecc.), perché c'è della incompatibilità ... e anche, perché qui non arriva quell'aspetto. 


sienne


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


infatti a me non è mai arrivato, poi chissà, forse c'è
tuttavia temo che Zod verrebbe lapidato all'istante, per la storia delle donne kamikaze
invece a me un tedesco direbbe tipo: noi essere molto ironici, meine liebe Magnaspaghetten


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti a me non è mai arrivato, poi chissà, forse c'è
> tuttavia temo che Zod verrebbe lapidato all'istante, per la storia delle donne kamikaze
> invece a me un tedesco direbbe tipo: noi essere molto ironici, meine liebe Magnaspaghetten



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

Penso anche io, che a momenti, non è aria per fare ironie con loro ... 

Ieri, dopo tanto tempo, ho guardato un programma ticinese "Falo'". Il tema era i bambini kamikaze. Hanno fatto un reportage di approfondimento. Comunque, lì è una barberia cosa fanno con i bambini ... come gli istruiscono per farli divenire dei futuri kamikaze. Alcuni sono fuggiti da quei "Lager" e si trovano in un luogo in Turchia. Poi, come ci sono tanti soggetti di seconda generazione in Francia, Germania, Belgio ecc. che hanno la doppia cittadinanza e si possono muovere più liberamente tra questi paesi ... e molti partano per la guerra santa. E alcuni ritornano ... e non si sa bene, cosa fare con loro ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Barbarie

Barberia è il parrucchiere da uomo.


----------



## sienne (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Barbarie
> 
> Barberia è il parrucchiere da uomo.



Ciao

grazie ... non lo sapevo. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è una domanda che è un po' che mi attraversa la mente...ma questi musulmani hanno senso dell'umorismo? hanno comici, umorismo demenziale o all'inglese, pernacchie (secondo Totò la miglior vendetta è la pernacchia), sono autoironici, amano prendersi in giro?
> non sarà che la mancanza di senso dell'umorismo abbia inasprito una religione già di per sè tetra?


per quanto riguarda estremisti invasati è  ovvio che l'umorismo, l"ironia o ancor meglio l'autoironia sia sconosciuta in quanto risultato di  elasticita mentale.nei musulmani moderati basta il discorso cambia ma sempre con un freno nei confronti di certi argomenti.....poi sai, in un contesto dove esprimersi cosTa la vita viene meno voglia di fare gli spiritosi


----------



## brenin (20 Novembre 2015)

Interessante questo video,che spiega - a livello geo-politico - l'evoluzione della regione medio orientale dall'impero romano ai tempi nostri:

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/18/m...-in-minuti-S5VeAY9omnFrvRXklGlz2L/pagina.html


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2015)

*Mali, jihadisti in hotel di lusso "Liberano chi recita il Corano"*

*Assalto  nella capitale Bamako: 12 persone armate in un albergo in centro città.  "Ci sono vittime e 170 ostaggi, tra i clienti molti francesi"



*

Chiara Sarra      - Ven, 20/11/2015 - 14:55                 

                                             Paura all'interno di un hotel di lusso a Bamako, capitale del *Mali*.  Un commando armato composto da dodici persone - pare membri del gruppo  di estremisti di Ansar Dine, ma non c'è ancura conferma - ha fatto  irruzione nel resort.










 
* 


* 
*
* 
 
* *
 


I terroristi sarebbero arrivati nell'albergo a bordo di una macchina con la targa _corpo diplomatico_.  Poi avrebbero lanciato granate e sarebbero saliti al settimo piano dove  hanno iniziato a sparare al grido di "Allah u Akbar!". "È successo al  settimo piano: i *jihadisti* stanno sparando nel corridoio", ha detto una fonte, "Hanno preso ostaggi e ucciso persone".
"Una decina di* uomini armati*  sono arrivati la mattina presto e hanno sparato a tutte le guardie  davanti all'albergo", ha detto un testimone. "Ho iniziato a sentire  colpi d'arma da fuoco provenire dall'hotel", ha raccontato un altro,  "Poco dopo ho visto una guarda che usciva di corsa, ferita. Un agente  della sicurezza mi ha detto che i terroristi sono stati così veloci che  non non sapeva quanti ne fossero entrati".
L'area è stata  circondata dalle forze di sicurezza, ma gli assalitori si sarebbero  rinchiusi nella struttura. "L'hotel è sbarrato e nessuno può entrare  dentro o uscire", dicono i testimoni. Al momento ci sarebbero già almeno  *4 vittime* (tra cui un francese e due maliani), mentre  170 persone (140 ospiti e 30 persone dello staff) sono state prese in  ostaggio, tra cui diversi francesi e sei dipendenti della compagnia  aerea turca *Turkish Airlines*. Poco dopo sono state rilasciate una ventina di persone, tra cui - raccontano - quelle che sapevano recitare il *Corano*.  Tre dei sei dipendenti della Turkish Airlines sono poi riusciti a  fuggire. Uno degli ostaggi liberati ha riferito di aver sentito i  terroristi parlare tra di loro in inglese.
"Ho visto dei cadaveri. È orribile", ha detto uno degli ostaggi liberati a _France 24​_. Poco dopo l'assalto è iniziato il *blitz* da parte dei militari maliani e delle *forze speciali Usa*,  mentre gli assalitori si stanno muovendo "piano per piano, stanza per  stanza" nell'hotel. Nel raid sono stati liberati 80 ostaggi, tra cui 12  membri del personale Air France. Nonostante il blitz, nell'hotel restano  *124 clienti e 13 dipendenti*.
Il presidente del Mali, *Idriss Dèby Itno*,  ha evocato la matrice islamista e ha aggiunto: "Condanno nella maniera  più ferma possibile questo atto barbaro che non ha niente a che vedere  con la religione". Il lussuosoalbergo *Radisson Blu *dispone  di 190 camere (in questi giorni piene al 90%) ed è frequentato spesso  da francesi e diplomatici. L'hotel - e in particolare il settimo piano -  è usato dal personale *Air France*. La compagnia  francese ha cancellato il volo Parigi-Bamako previsto per stasera  L'ambasciata Usa ha diramato un allerta in cui chiede ai cittadini  americani, compreso il suo staff, di mettersi al sicuro.
Il 7 marzo a *Bamako*  c'è stato un altro attentato in un bar della capitale che è costato la  vita a cinque persone, tra cui un francese e un belga. Tutto il nord del  Paese è stato occupato da milizie jihadiste, ma dal gennaio 2013 molti  gruppi estremisti furono snidati grazie a un'operazione militare internazionale su iniziativa francese. Lo stesso *François Hollande* ieri aveva detto che gli attentati di Parigi sono stati messi in atto proprio come vendetta per la lotta al terrorismo in Mali. La polizia francese ha inviato circa 50 agenti del suo corpo di elite a Bamako.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/mali-spari-hotel-jihadisti-allinterno-1196777.html


----------



## Fantastica (20 Novembre 2015)

Invito a leggere qui:

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...mbs-hostage-syria-islamic-state-paris-attacks


----------



## Zod (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti a me non è mai arrivato, poi chissà, forse c'è
> tuttavia temo che Zod verrebbe lapidato all'istante, per la storia delle donne kamikaze
> invece a me un tedesco direbbe tipo: noi essere molto ironici, meine liebe Magnaspaghetten


A me capita spesso di avere a che fare con stranieri. Ho notato che la differenza non è solo linguistica. Magari dicono una cosa che noi interpretiamo diversamente solo per il modo in cui viene detta o fatta. Per estremizzare il solito esempio di cani e gatti, la differenza non è solo nel miao e nel bau, ma anche in ciò che esprimono scodinzolando. Quando si ha a che fare con persone straniere, ma anche con italiani che provengono da luoghi molto distanti bisogna sempre tenerne conto e non dare per scontato che certi atteggiamenti significhino il sottointeso che noi gli attribuiamo.


----------



## Zod (20 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mo' non cominciamo a tirare sulla ricompensa, sono 72... e a quanto pare restano illibate anche dopo la prima.


72????? Caspita, dopo un errore del genere dovrò chiedere la scorta


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A me capita spesso di avere a che fare con stranieri. Ho notato che la differenza non è solo linguistica. Magari dicono una cosa che noi interpretiamo diversamente solo per il modo in cui viene detta o fatta. Per estremizzare il solito esempio di cani e gatti, la differenza non è solo nel miao e nel bau, ma anche in ciò che esprimono scodinzolando. Quando si ha a che fare con persone straniere, ma anche con italiani che provengono da luoghi molto distanti bisogna sempre tenerne conto e non dare per scontato che certi atteggiamenti significhino il sottointeso che noi gli attribuiamo.


anche io ho a che fare con stranieri, del resto mio cognato è extracomunitario che più di così non si può, e ti stupirà sapere che per es. proprio pochi giorni fa ho dato in prestito il mio ufficio per un piccolo corso di arabo serale a una donna marocchina, ovviamente gratis, poi tante altre piccole cose che è superfluo raccontare...comunque proprio oggi sulla Stampa c'è un articolo del Gramellini, che certo non si può dire che sia razzista ma anzi, che spiega bene quello che vado scrivendo da mesi, al di là della questione terrorismo:
http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/21/c...mo-sentire-7jJquLBwQpQh0xkOqUKwKK/pagina.html
qui il punto saliente, che evidenzia quello che anche secondo me qualsiasi cultura degna di questo nome deve avere ben chiaro:
_Il mondo a cui noi occidentali apparteniamo fin dalla nascita è il risultato di un percorso lungo e faticoso. Ci sono voluti secoli di scontri non solo dialettici per approdare a una società capace di separare la sfera statale da quella religiosa e di mettere la Costituzione davanti alla Bibbia. Non vogliamo tornare indietro. Chi viene a vivere qui è bene accetto, ma a sua volta deve accettare le regole di convivenza che ci siamo conquistati e che riguardano il diritto di divertirci come ci pare e di* rispettare le donne e gli omosessuali. 
*_


----------



## Zod (21 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche io ho a che fare con stranieri, del resto mio cognato è extracomunitario che più di così non si può, e ti stupirà sapere che per es. proprio pochi giorni fa ho dato in prestito il mio ufficio per un piccolo corso di arabo serale a una donna marocchina, ovviamente gratis, poi tante altre piccole cose che è superfluo raccontare...comunque proprio oggi sulla Stampa c'è un articolo del Gramellini, che certo non si può dire che sia razzista ma anzi, che spiega bene quello che vado scrivendo da mesi, al di là della questione terrorismo:
> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/21/c...mo-sentire-7jJquLBwQpQh0xkOqUKwKK/pagina.html
> qui il punto saliente, che evidenzia quello che anche secondo me qualsiasi cultura degna di questo nome deve avere ben chiaro:
> _Il mondo a cui noi occidentali apparteniamo fin dalla nascita è il risultato di un percorso lungo e faticoso. Ci sono voluti secoli di scontri non solo dialettici per approdare a una società capace di separare la sfera statale da quella religiosa e di mettere la Costituzione davanti alla Bibbia. Non vogliamo tornare indietro. Chi viene a vivere qui è bene accetto, ma a sua volta deve accettare le regole di convivenza che ci siamo conquistati e che riguardano il diritto di divertirci come ci pare e di* rispettare le donne e gli omosessuali.
> *_


Allora sei una collaborazionista dell'isis! Prima vengono i corsi di italiano,  poi inglese, tedesco, spagnolo, e se resta tempo una a scelta tra cinese, russo e arabo!

No vabbeh fai bene, e che a volte scrivi cose che sembra che vivi su un monte.

Il discorso della cultura e del rispetto non fa una piega. Ma le culture devono anche essere libere di mescolarsi. Alla base deve sempre esserci il rispetto della legge. Ma è una preoccupazione inutile. Anche quando ci fu la migrazione dal sud arretrato al nord moderno qualcuno poteva temere per alcuni diritti, ma la libertà è piu contagiosa dei condizionamenti.

https://youtu.be/PPskb_HgzvQ


----------



## free (22 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Allora sei una collaborazionista dell'isis! Prima vengono i corsi di italiano,  poi inglese, tedesco, spagnolo, e se resta tempo una a scelta tra cinese, russo e arabo!
> 
> No vabbeh fai bene, e che a volte scrivi cose che sembra che vivi su un monte.
> 
> ...



è una donna, per me è molto facile essere disponibile, comunque scrivo sempre cose ricolme di buon senso, caro amico...dovresti prestare più attenzione


----------



## Zod (23 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> è una donna, per me è molto facile essere disponibile, comunque scrivo sempre cose ricolme di buon senso, caro amico...dovresti prestare più attenzione


Probabilmente da quando hai dichiarato di sposarti mi sono sorti dei preconcetti subconsci circa il tuo buon senso


----------



## free (23 Novembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente da quando hai dichiarato di sposarti mi sono sorti dei preconcetti subconsci circa il tuo buon senso



magna tranquillo


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

i Turchi e la Nato combattono l'isis così tanto che abbattono jet russi


----------



## brenin (24 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> i Turchi e la Nato combattono l'isis così tanto che abbattono jet russi


La Nato dubito abbia gli "attributi" per abbattere in quelle circostanze un jet russo.... di sicuro la Turchia rischia grosso,sia per l'accaduto che per il manifesto "doppiogiochismo".....


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> La Nato dubito abbia gli "attributi" per abbattere in quelle circostanze un jet russo.... di sicuro la Turchia rischia grosso,sia per l'accaduto che per il manifesto "doppiogiochismo".....


Ma secondo te l'hanno buttato giù senza chiedere il permesso a chi comanda davvero nell'alleanza? Io non credo. Penso sia arrivato l'ok da molto lontano.


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> La Nato dubito abbia gli "attributi" per abbattere in quelle circostanze un jet russo.... *di sicuro la Turchia rischia grosso*,sia per l'accaduto che per il manifesto "doppiogiochismo".....


Diciamo che rischia molto perché non ha abbattuto un jet italiano o spagnolo, ma uno russo. E Putin non è certamente uno che sta a lì a farsi dare semplici scuse.


----------



## brenin (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Diciamo che rischia molto perché non ha abbattuto un jet italiano o spagnolo, ma uno russo. E Putin non è certamente uno che sta a lì a farsi dare semplici scuse.


Verissimo, inoltre sembra che gli abbiano giustiziato un pilota. E, non meno importante, ha la sua "immagine" di leader da difendere agli occhi dei suoi compatrioti. 
Penso sia indiscutibile il fatto che la Turchia resti comunque "il cavallo di Troia " per la Nato e per l'intera Europa. Fino a quando lo sarà ?


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Diciamo che rischia molto perché non ha abbattuto un jet italiano o spagnolo, ma uno russo. E Putin non è certamente uno che sta a lì a farsi dare semplici scuse.


Non credo reagirà platealmente, anche perchè una ritorsione palese sarebbe pericolosissima. Da cazzate come queste possono cominciare enormi e pericolosissimi casini, che al confronto le sparatorie dell'isis son carezze.
Probabilmente la vendetta (che sicuramente ci sarà) sarà sottile e non immediata.


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, inoltre sembra che gli abbiano giustiziato un pilota. E, non meno importante, ha la sua "immagine" di leader da difendere agli occhi dei suoi compatrioti.
> *Penso sia indiscutibile il fatto che la Turchia resti comunque "il cavallo di Troia " per la Nato e per l'intera Europa*. Fino a quando lo sarà ?


Verissimo.


----------

